# Sticky  +++ REPORT STATUS CHANGES HERE (Topped Out, Completed, On Hold, Canceled) +++



## i_am_hydrogen

Please use this thread to inform moderators when a project is *topped out*, *completed*, *on hold*, or *canceled* so that we can update threads and archive completed and canceled projects accordingly.

-Thank you.


----------



## Douly

CMA CGM tower by Zaha Hadid (Marseille, France) is now Topped Out. 
Thanks for the update. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=441119&page=9


----------



## Houstonian

One Park Place Houston- Topped out

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=571682&page=2


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

Broadgate Tower, London is complete.


----------



## Fabrega

windsor tower 104 meters instead of 101


----------



## Tom_Green

This one is on hold
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=185988


----------



## ZZ-II

both projects topped out:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=296121&page=18

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=418234&page=28


----------



## Major Deegan

Esentai Park in Almaty - topped out 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=504453


----------



## World 2 World

Move to skyscrapers list pls;-)

www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=597663

www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=260785


----------



## ZZ-II

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456399&page=5

it's approved and now 100m + 2 x 60m. not sure about the floors


----------



## erbse

Rather a title than a status change, but anyway:

Please change *this title* to *BERLIN | Zoofenster (Waldorf-Astoria) | 118m | 37fl | U/C*


Cordial thanks in advance!


----------



## Cristobal_illo

T/O http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=539689


----------



## Cristobal_illo

T/O. Almost done http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=555470


----------



## Cristobal_illo

Seems to be Completed http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=602870


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

Can you change the status of this project to Proposal (Pro)?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=630034


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Cristobal_illo said:


> T/O http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=539689





Cristobal_illo said:


> T/O. Almost done http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=555470





Cristobal_illo said:


> Seems to be Completed http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=602870





SkaNdErBeG said:


> Can you change the status of this project to Proposal (Pro)?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=630034


Done.


----------



## Ni3lS

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483152

T/O

And needs to be moved to the skyscrapers section.

Thanks


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

Pan Peninsula Towers are complete. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=347260&page=1


----------



## Cristobal_illo

This tower is now T/O.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=312771


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Ni3lS said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483152
> 
> T/O
> 
> And needs to be moved to the skyscrapers section.
> 
> Thanks





SkyscraperSuperman said:


> Pan Peninsula Towers are complete.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=347260&page=1





Cristobal_illo said:


> This tower is now T/O.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=312771


Done


----------



## Snob

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=446308

T/O


----------



## Perennial Quest

This thread should be moved to the Skyscrapers section:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=444645

Thanks


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

Beetham Tower, London is now Approved, and could the height also be changed to 173m?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=239545&page=6


----------



## wjfox

Beetham is 163m.


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

My apologies, the last I heard it was 173m. 
Disregard my last post.


----------



## nazrey

KUALA LUMPUR | D'Rapport | App 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=560837&page=2

> KUALA LUMPUR | D'Rapport | 5+ Towers | U/C 

KUALA LUMPUR | Setia Sky Residences | 40 fl x 4 | App‎ 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=756356

U/C

PENANG | Springtide Residences | 38 fl | U/C 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=720108

Completed


----------



## steve5

ZURICH | "City West" Area & Tower | 80m | Pro

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=546948

please change to: ZURICH | City West & Mobimo Tower | 81m | U/C


ZURICH | Maintower | 60m | 17 fl | Vertex | 50m | 14 fl | App 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=657346

please change to: U/C


ZURICH | Stadtraum HB Development News

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=726414

please change to: ZURICH | Europaallee Development News


----------



## Cristobal_illo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=312771
This tower is now over 200m. Can you move to the Skyscrapers thread?

SANTIAGO | Titanium la Portada Tower | 190m | 52 fl | T/O

to

SANTIAGO | Titanium la Portada Tower | +200m | 55 fl | T/O


----------



## Skoulikimou

*On Hold *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=766344
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=602064

*Topped Out *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=602061
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=418759

*Completed* 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=539367


----------



## Javier

What is this?:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=869812

Delete it please.


----------



## corvus_edin

*SARAJEVO | Avaz Twist Tower | 172m | 38 fl |*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=477118

After construction finishing, the news media enterprises AVAZ tooked place in their new offices in 20 of the 38 floors.

Status can be changed in completed

thx


----------



## Ni3lS

Please change the status to topped out:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=389894

Maastower Rotterdam.

Thanks


----------



## HomesickAlienn

please move this thread to the skyscraper section

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=637582

many thanks


----------



## Ni3lS

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=624755

Please change status to Completed. Can be moved to the archives as well 

Thanks


----------



## Ni3lS

Please change status of the following 3 towers to Completed:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598549

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598865

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598545

Thanks


----------



## Cristobal_illo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=542556
T/O


----------



## Ni3lS

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=804950

Please change status to T/O. Thanks


----------



## bestkub

...


----------



## Atmosphere

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=31633768#post31633768

This one is U/C


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

^All done.

Mods: When you fulfill a request, make sure to post which requests you've taken care of in this thread. That way, we know what's been done.


----------



## Cristobal_illo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=823572
T/O


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded

*ON HOLD*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=257171


----------



## Cristobal_illo

Rodrigo21 said:


> _There are some things it should be changed on the title, the tower reached the *118 meters* and changed its name to *Isidora 3000*._


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=38990824#post38990824

SANTIAGO | Territoria 3000 | 114m | 30 fl | T/O

to

SANTIAGO | Isidora 3000 | 118m | 30 fl | Com


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

^Done.


----------



## Cristobal_illo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598501

Completed

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=599029&page=2

T/O


----------



## Cristobal_illo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598542
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598559
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598887
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598570

T/O


----------



## Ukraine

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=780110 On Hold


----------



## Ukraine

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=780106 T/O


----------



## Cristobal_illo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=660148
T/O


----------



## Cristobal_illo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=660022
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=660010
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=660044
T/O


----------



## Cristobal_illo

HYDERABAD | Alien Space Station 1 | 30fl x 12 | Under Construction

*to*

HYDERABAD | Alien*s* Space Station 1 | 30fl x 12 | U/C


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

^All done.


----------



## HD

there are two threads for one project, one older (1) and one recently added (2). please delete one (or rename the first one: the height will be around 180m).

1: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=490620&page=14
2: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=928822

thx


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

^All done.


----------



## korea2002

on hold(not build's cancelment)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598023


----------



## Littlemob

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=712992 and http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=940328 are the same tower!!! sort it out one needs to be closed. (the one in high rise is bigger but in the wrong section as this tower will be over 200m???)


----------



## Ukraine

Close, Calgary Arriva | thread. Company bankrupt
Just got this via email from PWC:

On July 28, 2009, PricewaterhouseCoopers Inc., in its capacity as receiver and manager of Victoria Park Limited Partnership and Victoria Park Holdings Ltd. filed its First Report to the Court (the "Report").

The Report, among other things, requests approval from the Court for the Receiver's proposed plan of action regarding the Arriva 42 purchase contracts and associated deposits. This includes the termination of the Arriva 42 purchase contracts and a mechanism for the return of the deposits.

A copy of the Report (and other materials filed with the Court) can be found on the PwC Victoria Park website at www.pwc.com/car-victoriapark under the section entitled "Receiver's Reports"

The Court application is scheduled for 10:30 am on Thursday July 30. 2009. We expect that the resulting Court Order will be posted on our website by Friday morning.

I read the reports. Torode was unable to secure additional financing, and the Receiver was unable to sell the project "as is" to other bidders (although there was a "White Knight" potential buyer until recently). Some of the deposit monies were used to finance part of the project, but those funds were insured. So, it looks like 120 of us who put deposits down will be getting our money back. Sad, really......


----------



## Ni3lS

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=597978

Completed 

Thanks


----------



## spectre000

Please change to T/O (123 Washington Street).

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=633246


----------



## Perennial Quest

Please change to T/O:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=636639

Thanks


----------



## Ni3lS

Yes, some of them are topped out and completed. But not all of them. It's okay that you post those and just be patient until a moderator is going to edit the thread titles.


----------



## Cristobal_illo

^^Thanks


----------



## Ni3lS

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598887

Completed


----------



## Ni3lS

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=674562

T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=586620

Completed

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=770508

T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=538040

Completed

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=597652

Completed

*Thanks*


----------



## Fab87

Lombardy Region Headquarters t/o
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=444644&page=29


----------



## Ni3lS

Ni3lS said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=674562
> 
> T/O
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=586620
> 
> Completed
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=770508
> 
> T/O
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=538040
> 
> Completed
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=597652
> 
> Completed
> 
> *Thanks*





Fab87 said:


> Lombardy Region Headquarters t/o
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=444644&page=29



Done


----------



## **RS**

Change,please
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=712974
height - 116 m
status - completed


----------



## jsam

After construction finishing, the news media enterprises AVAZ tooked place in their new offices in 20 of the 38 floors.


----------



## Ni3lS

**RS** said:


> Change,please
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=712974
> height - 116 m
> status - completed


Done



jsam said:


> After construction finishing, the news media enterprises AVAZ tooked place in their new offices in 20 of the 38 floors.


Ehh.. :nuts:


----------



## Cristobal_illo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=429627
T/O


----------



## Ni3lS

Cristobal_illo said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=429627
> T/O


Done


----------



## achernar

edited


----------



## nazrey

REPORT:
*Completed *
- KUALA LUMPUR | Pavilion Residences | 43 fl | 50 fl 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=545418&page=8
- KUALA LUMPUR | CIMB Bank Tower | 42 fl 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=604618&page=4
- KUALA LUMPUR | K Residence | 50 fl 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=299476&page=15
- KUALA LUMPUR | OneKL | 35 fl 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=680640&page=6
- KUALA LUMPUR | The Avare | 41 fl 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=560736&page=10
- KUALA LUMPUR | The Oval | 41 fl x 2 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=695074&page=4


----------



## Ni3lS

nazrey said:


> REPORT:
> *Completed *
> - KUALA LUMPUR | Pavilion Residences | 43 fl | 50 fl
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=545418&page=8
> - KUALA LUMPUR | CIMB Bank Tower | 42 fl
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=604618&page=4
> - KUALA LUMPUR | K Residence | 50 fl
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=299476&page=15
> - KUALA LUMPUR | OneKL | 35 fl
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=680640&page=6
> - KUALA LUMPUR | The Avare | 41 fl
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=560736&page=10
> - KUALA LUMPUR | The Oval | 41 fl x 2
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=695074&page=4


Done


----------



## Nadini

Please list the following project as completed 

Four Season Hotel in Beirut, Lebanon
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=49763931#post49763931


----------



## Ni3lS

Nadini said:


> Please list the following project as completed
> 
> Four Season Hotel in Beirut, Lebanon
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=49763931#post49763931


Done


----------



## korea2002

*Massive updates 2010 by korea2002-SSC SK Projects Arrangement*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=560003

this building Development is under way.in the news,this Development will restart in 2010 Q3(October)
please move to Skyscraper(200~300m)


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=564920

please move to skyscraper.this final height is 225m(In Korean News-Daegu)
please change title.
DAEGU | Suseong SK Leader's View | 738 ft | 225m | 57 fl | T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=577758

this Development phase 2(63 floor skyscraper residential Complex Development) will start in 2010.
please move to skyscraper and change title.

MASAN | Metro City Phase 2 | 63 fl | App


----------



## Ni3lS

korea2002 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=560003
> 
> this building Development is under way.in the news,this Development will restart in 2010 Q3(October)
> please move to Skyscraper(200~300m)
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=564920
> 
> please move to skyscraper.this final height is 225m(In Korean News-Daegu)
> please change title.
> DAEGU | Suseong SK Leader's View | 738 ft | 225m | 57 fl | T/O
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=577758
> 
> this Development phase 2(63 floor skyscraper residential Complex Development) will start in 2010.
> please move to skyscraper and change title.
> 
> MASAN | Metro City Phase 2 | 63 fl | App


Done. If you want you can create a new thread for such projects next time. Normally projects with another or second phase get a new/separate thread.


----------



## korea2002

*2010 Massive Updates by Korea2002-2*

highrise

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=610936
INCHEON | Hanhwa Eco Metro Dream World Phase 3 | 58 fl | App
please move to title and status.
this 2 stage Development of the building is completed(2010),Hanhwa Eco Metro Dream World Phase 3(3 stage Development) will start
in 2010(C8,C9,C10,A8 Block-Office & Residential Complex)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=673238

please move to Status and title.

SUWON | Gwanggyo Ekonhill | 738 ft | 225m | 56 fl | App 

thanks! good change NIEls!


Are you tired? I think you don't know Many many South korean Projects in SSC...i already wrote A great many threads in SSC.
but very important thing... Quality is more than Quantity.... Ok. I will.


----------



## korea2002

*2010 Massive Updates by Korea2002-3*

higirise

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549951

please change title and move to skyscrapers(Under Construction).very sorry late updates about change.

INCHEON | Songdo Posco The # Central Park 2 | 557 ft | 170m | 49 fl | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=578936

Please change title into T/O.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=577753

please move to status and title.

SEOUL | Glostar Center 1 | 459 ft | 140m | 40 fl | T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=577749
please move to Status and title.2 stage Development will start in 2010.(move to proposed highrises)
CHEONGJU | G-well City Phase 2| 195m | 640ft | 55 fl | prep

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=577741

please change title.change T/O!

INCHEON | Songdo Xi Harbour View | 492 ft | 150m | 41 fl | T/O

this Korean Project's title and status Massive updates is first in SSC.


----------



## korea2002

*2010 Massive Updates by Korea2002-4*

highrise

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=577518

please move to T/O.
BUSAN | Worldmark Centurm | 37 fl | T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=569014

please change title. height is 169.85m(170m)

INCHEON | Songdo Posco the # Central Park 1 | 557 ft | 170m | 47 fl | T/O 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=581793

this is completed,move to DN Archive.

ULSAN | Ulsan Doosan We've The Zenith | 597 ft | 182m | 48 fl | Com

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=586011

this is completed,move to DN Archive.

SEOUL | Hawolgok Starclass | 150m | 492ft | 41 fl | Com


----------



## korea2002

*2010 Massive Updates by Korea2002-5*

highrise

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=586397

please move to highrise...this is under construction project.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598021
please change title.

INCHEON | Cheongna Exllu Tower | 623 ft | 190m | 55 fl | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598024

this is completed(2010.1),please move to DN Archive.

SEOUL | Sangbong - Sante Le Ciel | 155m | 508ft | 41 fl | Com

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598023

this is cancelled.. please move to DN Archive.

BUSAN | Busan Public Procurement Service Headquarter | 42 fl | Cancelled

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=601431

this is Topped out(2010.1.12),please move to T/O.

POHANG | Jangseong Doosan We've The Zenith | 48 fl | T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=610513

this is real projects and start in 2010 Q4.Please move to proposed highrise..this is not cancelled..

SEOUL | Yangjae Shift | 44 fl | PREP


----------



## korea2002

*2010 Massive Updates by Korea2002-6*

highrise


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=618061

please change title..Long time No see updates since 2008.

POHANG | Delightz Hotel | 492 ft | 150m | 35 fl | PREP

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=618090

this is real project but changed 5 stories building Development(Development's Change)...please move to DN Archive.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=595133

please change title and status.. move to highrise..this is under Construction projects..

INCHEON | Yeonsu Daewoo Prugio Park view | 590 ft | 180m | 43 fl | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=633411

Please change title..

INCHEON | Songdo Posco the # Centroad | 623 ft | 190m | 45 fl | U/C 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=637868

please change title and status.and move to highrise..height is 198m..

BUSAN | Bando U-Bora Santorini | 198m | 650ft | 42 fl | PREP

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=652717

Please change title.

SEOUL | Seogyo Xi West Valley | 590 ft | 180m | 39 fl | U/C


----------



## korea2002

*Final Updates-SK Projects updates-7*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=659198

please change title

INCHEON | Songdo International Plaza | 492 ft | 150m | 33 fl | Prep 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=666102

please change title

INCHEON | Songdo International Gateway Center | 360 ft | 110m | 25 fl | App

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=668152

please change title.

INCHEON | Songdo Posco The # Central Park 3 | 574 ft | 175m | 46 fl | Prep 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=676508

please change title

INCHEON | Cheongna Posco The # Lake Park | 623 ft | 190m | 58 fl | PREP

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697846

Please change title

INCHEON | Songdo LIG Town | 393 ft | 120m | 29 fl | Prep 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=743934

please change title


SEOUL | Seocho Garak Tower East | 426 ft | 130m | 24 fl | U/C 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=743938

please change status

SEOUL | Picity | 190m | 623 ft | 35 fl | PREP


----------



## Ni3lS

All done 

If there are any projects missing in the quick links thread feel free to give me the links so I can add them to the quick links thread. Makes it easier for you to find your thread's back and update them.


----------



## droneriot

Iris Bay has topped out.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=824804


----------



## Ni3lS

Already changed that a few days ago.


----------



## droneriot

The thread title was still "U/C" when I made my post.


----------



## HK999

eventi has 54 floors, not 53. please change name + floor count to 

NEW YORK | Eventi | 839 Sixth Avenue | 187m | 54 fl | T/O 

thread: eventi


----------



## Nadini

Please change status of this thread from U/C to complete 

Thanks

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=565926&page=2


----------



## Ni3lS

chinarulez said:


> eventi has 54 floors, not 53. please change name + floor count to
> 
> NEW YORK | Eventi | 839 Sixth Avenue | 187m | 54 fl | T/O
> 
> thread: eventi


Changed the floor count not the name. I removed the second name earlier. I'm not going to put in 2 names which is confusing. Great that you visit SSP everyday and get your information there but here on SSC it works different.



Nadini said:


> Please change status of this thread from U/C to complete
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=565926&page=2


Done


----------



## korea2002

*modify thread's title..*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=610513

floor is not 44 floor,final floor is 35 floor.
please modify this!


----------



## Ni3lS

korea2002 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=610513
> 
> floor is not 44 floor,final floor is 35 floor.
> please modify this!


Okay sir..


----------



## nazrey

Final floor is 40 fl
PUTRAJAYA | Lot 4G10 | 39 fl | U/C ‎
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=721298

Final floor is 41 fl
PUTRAJAYA | Lot 4G11 | 39 fl | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=721306


----------



## Ni3lS

nazrey said:


> Final floor is 40 fl
> PUTRAJAYA | Lot 4G10 | 39 fl | U/C ‎
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=721298
> 
> Final floor is 41 fl
> PUTRAJAYA | Lot 4G11 | 39 fl | U/C
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=721306


Done


----------



## ronsmytheiii

Over in the General Urban forum plese change:
CAPE CANAVERAL | Kennedy Space Center - Ares I LUT | 390 ft | U/C

To 

CAPE CANAVERAL | Kennedy Space Center - Ares I LUT | 390 ft | T/O


----------



## Ni3lS

ronsmytheiii said:


> Over in the General Urban forum plese change:
> CAPE CANAVERAL | Kennedy Space Center - Ares I LUT | 390 ft | U/C
> 
> To
> 
> CAPE CANAVERAL | Kennedy Space Center - Ares I LUT | 390 ft | T/O


Done


----------



## HK999

please change status of TRUMP SOHO from U/C to Completed! 

thread: Trump Soho


----------



## Ni3lS

HK999 said:


> please change status of TRUMP SOHO from U/C to Completed!
> 
> thread: Trump Soho


They're still adding the trees and stuff as you posted. So T/O is sufficient for now.


----------



## HK999

about the clinton park**: the project's link is wrong: wrong thread, see the highrise list (list). it should be linked to the right one: real thread. actually the first thread is dead...
would be nice if you can handle this, thx!

** NEW YORK | 770 11th Avenue ( Clinton Park ) | 348ft | 106m | 30 fl | U/C


----------



## Ni3lS

HD said:


> please change this title to FRANKFURT | MainTor Frankfurt | 110m+ | 30 fl | 2 x 64m | App ‎
> 
> thank you


Done


----------



## Cristobal_illo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=546592
T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=424504
T/O


----------



## Ni3lS

Cristobal_illo said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=546592
> T/O
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=424504
> T/O


Done


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

*SLAMABAD | Telecom Tower | Commercial | 25fl | 113m | 371ft | U/C*

to

*ISLAMABAD | Telecom Tower | Commercial | 25fl | 113m | 371ft | U/C*


----------



## Cristobal_illo

^^Link...!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1101097


ISLAMABAD | Telecom Tower | 113m | 371ft | 25 fl | U/C


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Ahmad Rashid Ahmad said:


> *SLAMABAD | Telecom Tower | Commercial | 25fl | 113m | 371ft | U/C*
> 
> to
> 
> *ISLAMABAD | Telecom Tower | Commercial | 25fl | 113m | 371ft | U/C*





Cristobal_illo said:


> ^^Link...!
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1101097
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD | Telecom Tower | 113m | 371ft | 25 fl | U/C


Done.


----------



## Anachak

*BANGKOK | Wind Ratchayothin | 38 fl *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=638635

Completed :colgate:


----------



## Anachak

*BANGKOK | National Energy Complex | 38 fl | 25 fl *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=638567

Completed


----------



## Ni3lS

Anachak said:


> *BANGKOK | National Energy Complex | 38 fl | 25 fl *
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=638567
> 
> Completed


Done


----------



## Anachak

*BANGKOK | Millennium Residence | 191m x 4 | 53 fl x 2 | 51 fl x 2*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=54632073#post54632073

Completed


----------



## Anachak

*BANGKOK | Villa Ratchatewi | 175m | 46 fl *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=638584&page=2

Completed

*BANGKOK | Amanta Lumpini | 44 fl *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=858630

Completed


----------



## Ni3lS

Anachak said:


> *BANGKOK | Millennium Residence | 191m x 4 | 53 fl x 2 | 51 fl x 2*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=54632073#post54632073
> 
> Completed





Anachak said:


> *BANGKOK | Villa Ratchatewi | 175m | 46 fl *
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=638584&page=2
> 
> Completed
> 
> *BANGKOK | Amanta Lumpini | 44 fl *
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=858630
> 
> Completed


Done


----------



## Anachak

*BANGKOK | St. Regis Hotel & Residences | 50 fl *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=657256&page=2

T/O

Thanks in advance m))


----------



## Ni3lS

Anachak said:


> *BANGKOK | St. Regis Hotel & Residences | 50 fl *
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=657256&page=2
> 
> T/O
> 
> Thanks in advance m))


Done


----------



## P05

This one is on hold
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=972990

This is is T/O
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=454187


----------



## Ni3lS

P05 said:


> This one is on hold
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=972990
> 
> This is is T/O
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=454187


Done, although I'd like to see some proof before I change the status of the Iberdola Tower in Bilbao.


----------



## Cristobal_illo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=511838
T/O


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=446308
*188 m, 50 fl.*


----------



## Ni3lS

Cristobal_illo said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=511838
> T/O





**RS** said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=446308
> *188 m, 50 fl.*


Done


----------



## **RS**

Thank you)


----------



## Eric Offereins

New Orleans tower in Rotterdam  has topped out. Could you guys change the status tot T/O ? thanks.


----------



## Ni3lS

Eric Offereins said:


> New Orleans tower in Rotterdam  has topped out. Could you guys change the status tot T/O ? thanks.


Sweet. Ofcourse.


----------



## Momo1435

TOKYO | Shibuya Shin Bunka Gaiku Project | 182.5m | 34 fl | U/C 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=949530

This project has a new name:

Shibuya Hikarie


----------



## Ni3lS

Momo1435 said:


> TOKYO | Shibuya Shin Bunka Gaiku Project | 182.5m | 34 fl | U/C
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=949530
> 
> This project has a new name:
> 
> Shibuya Hikarie


Done


----------



## Cristobal_illo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=931778
T/O


----------



## giangpro

Toped out

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1021527


----------



## Ni3lS

Cristobal_illo said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=931778
> T/O





giangpro said:


> Toped out
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1021527


Done


----------



## sieradzanin1

*Completed* ---->> VANCOUVER | Living Shangri-La --->>
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=55395645#post55395645

*T/O* --->>VANCOUVER | Capitol Residences --->>
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1038045

*T/O* --->> VANCOUVER | Patina --->> 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1038051


----------



## Ni3lS

sieradzanin1 said:


> *Completed* ---->> VANCOUVER | Living Shangri-La --->>
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=55395645#post55395645
> 
> *T/O* --->>VANCOUVER | Capitol Residences --->>
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1038045
> 
> *T/O* --->> VANCOUVER | Patina --->>
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1038051


Done


----------



## IU

*WORLI | Raheja Atlantis | 40 fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=640655

change to
Mumbai | Raheja Atlantis | 40 fl | Completed


----------



## Ni3lS

IndiansUnite said:


> *WORLI | Raheja Atlantis | 40 fl | U/C*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=640655
> 
> change to
> Mumbai | Raheja Atlantis | 40 fl | Completed


Done


----------



## Cristobal_illo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=474035
T/O


----------



## Ni3lS

Cristobal_illo said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=474035
> T/O


Done


----------



## fatshe

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=51244757#post51244757

T/O


----------



## Ni3lS

fatshe said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=51244757#post51244757
> 
> T/O


Done


----------



## fatshe

Ni3lS said:


> Done


Thank you~:lol:


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=522340
Please change into:
*KATOWICE | Silesia Office Towers | 125m | 34 fl | 55m | 15 fl | Pro*

In this article we can read these sentences: 


> Had asked about the planned Silesia Towers office complex, Janusz Olesiński responded at the conference – “*The project is currently suspended.* It is depending on a market situation including a bank financing.


----------



## Ni3lS

michael_siberia said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=522340
> Please change into:
> *KATOWICE | Silesia Office Towers | 125m | 34 fl | 55m | 15 fl | Pro*
> 
> In this article we can read these sentences:


Done


----------



## HK999

Ni3lS,

i hear (WNY) demolition has started for the future 400 park avenue south tower by portzamparc. all i know is we had an old thread which doesn't exist anymore. if you go through the highrise quick links section it's there but the link just says "Invalid Thread specified". i'm not sure if SSC has on old thread hidden somewhere. that's why i'm asking you if we can open a new thread. the tower will look like this:









http://www.world-architects.com/


----------



## Ni3lS

HK999 said:


> Ni3lS,
> 
> i hear (WNY) demolition has started for the future 400 park avenue south tower by portzamparc. all i know is we had an old thread which doesn't exist anymore. if you go through the highrise quick links section it's there but the link just says "Invalid Thread specified". i'm not sure if SSC has on old thread hidden somewhere. that's why i'm asking you if we can open a new thread. the tower will look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.world-architects.com/


It's all you man  I'm not taking credit for information and stuff I haven't found myself.


----------



## sieradzanin1

*TORONTO | CASA | 138m *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=780132 ------->>> *Com*

*MOSCOW | Nordstar Tower | 172m*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=578883 -------->>> *Com*


----------



## Ni3lS

sieradzanin1 said:


> *TORONTO | CASA | 138m *
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=780132 ------->>> *Com*
> 
> *MOSCOW | Nordstar Tower | 172m*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=578883 -------->>> *Com*


Done


----------



## sieradzanin1

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=450693

TORONTO | Minto Midtown ------>>> *Com*


----------



## Ni3lS

sieradzanin1 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=450693
> 
> TORONTO | Minto Midtown ------>>> *Com*


Done


----------



## steve5

ZURICH | Prime Tower | 126m | 36 fl | U/C > T/O


----------



## Ni3lS

steve5 said:


> ZURICH | Prime Tower | 126m | 36 fl | U/C > T/O


Done


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Pontina Tower topped out http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59915565&postcount=48


----------



## Ni3lS

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Pontina Tower topped out http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59915565&postcount=48


Done


----------



## Jasonzed

This should be moved and the status changed to U/C. It's going at an incredible pace...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=755480&page=3


----------



## **RS**

Change the name of this thread 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1132973
*KYIV | 101 Tower | 30 fl | U/C*


----------



## Ni3lS

**RS** said:


> Change the name of this thread
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1132973
> *KYIV | 101 Tower | 30 fl | U/C*


Done


----------



## giangpro

Please help me change title :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1045583
become : 
HANOI | Mulberry Lane | 37 fl | 2 x 35fl | 2 x 30 fl | U/C 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1083253
become
HANOI | City View Tower | 33 fl | 119m | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1041459
become
HANOI | HUD Tower | 32 fl | 29 fl| U/C


----------



## Ni3lS

giangpro said:


> Please help me change title :
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1045583
> become :
> HANOI | Mulberry Lane | 37 fl | 2 x 35fl | 2 x 30 fl | U/C
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1083253
> become
> HANOI | City View Tower | 33 fl | 119m | U/C
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1041459
> become
> HANOI | HUD Tower | 32 fl | 29 fl| U/C


Done


----------



## Rin_saigon

Can you please change the title's name of this thread from
SAIGON | Vietinbank Tower | 150m | 35 fl | U/C
become

SAIGON | Vietcombank Tower | 150m | 35 fl | U/C

and

SAIGON | Vincom Center | 28 fl | U/C
become

SAIGON | Vincom Center | 115 m | 28 fl | Com


----------



## Rin_saigon

Sorry!! 
They're the same thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=523798
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1141501

Delete this thread 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1142007

Move to skyscraper box and change this thread

SAIGON | Vietnam Financial Centre | 48 fl x 3 | App 
become

SAIGON | Vietnam Financial Centre | 256 m | 60 fl | 48 fl x 4 | App

Thank you!!


----------



## Cristobal_illo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=712680
T/O


----------



## Ni3lS

Rin_saigon said:


> Can you please change the title's name of this thread from
> SAIGON | Vietinbank Tower | 150m | 35 fl | U/C
> become
> 
> SAIGON | Vietcombank Tower | 150m | 35 fl | U/C
> 
> and
> 
> SAIGON | Vincom Center | 28 fl | U/C
> become
> 
> SAIGON | Vincom Center | 115 m | 28 fl | Com


Done



Rin_saigon said:


> Sorry!!
> They're the same thread
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=523798
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1141501
> 
> Delete this thread
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1142007
> 
> Move to skyscraper box and change this thread
> 
> SAIGON | Vietnam Financial Centre | 48 fl x 3 | App
> become
> 
> SAIGON | Vietnam Financial Centre | 256 m | 60 fl | 48 fl x 4 | App
> 
> Thank you!!


Done. Note that the last project you wanted to be changed is now in the proposed skyscrapers section



Cristobal_illo said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=712680
> T/O


Done


----------



## sieradzanin1

*LOS ANGELES | 717 Ninth*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=543655 ----->> T/O

*LOS ANGELES | Concerto*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=543656 ----->> T/O

*LOS ANGELES | Ritz-Carlton/JW Marriott*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=464758 ----->> Com


----------



## Ni3lS

sieradzanin1 said:


> *LOS ANGELES | 717 Ninth*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=543655 ----->> T/O
> 
> *LOS ANGELES | Concerto*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=543656 ----->> T/O
> 
> *LOS ANGELES | Ritz-Carlton/JW Marriott*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=464758 ----->> Com


Done


----------



## sieradzanin1

*KUALA LUMPUR | Worldwide Tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=907332 ----->>> T/O


*SEBASTOPOL-CITY | Streletskaya-Bay Regency*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=670754 ----->>> Com


----------



## Ni3lS

sieradzanin1 said:


> *KUALA LUMPUR | Worldwide Tower*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=907332 ----->>> T/O
> 
> 
> *SEBASTOPOL-CITY | Streletskaya-Bay Regency*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=670754 ----->>> Com


Done


----------



## HD

please move all those to the ARCHIVES: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18,
19, 20, 21, 22, this, 23 and 24.

thank you


----------



## HD

more for the archives: 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31 and 32.

thanks


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1132999
change the name of this towers to *2 Heroes of Stalingrad Avenue*
thanks


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=606022 >> 42 fl | 33 fl | 21 fl


----------



## Ni3lS

HD said:


> please move all those to the ARCHIVES: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18,
> 19, 20, 21, 22, this, 23 and 24.
> 
> thank you





HD said:


> more for the archives: 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31 and 32.
> 
> thanks





**RS** said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1132999
> change the name of this towers to *2 Heroes of Stalingrad Avenue*
> thanks





**RS** said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=606022 >> 42 fl | 33 fl | 21 fl


Done. Thanks HD for all the work you put in


----------



## P05

Please rename this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=391817

" BILBAO | Residencial Puerta Bilbao | 126m | Pro "

Source here: http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/397663/0/proyecto/urbanistico/lutxana/


----------



## Ni3lS

P05 said:


> Please rename this thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=391817
> 
> " BILBAO | Residencial Puerta Bilbao | 126m | Pro "
> 
> Source here: http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/397663/0/proyecto/urbanistico/lutxana/


Done


----------



## giangpro

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1023317

Completed


----------



## **RS**

Please change the name of this thread again 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1132973
*KYIV | 101 Tower | 114m | 27 fl | U/C*


----------



## isaidso

The Canadian Museum for Human Rights U/C in Winnipeg isn't listed in your '+++ HIGHRISE QUICK LINKS: FIND A THREAD FAST +++' thread.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Surfers Paradise Hilton - Height increased to 194m and 120m
The Oracle - Both towers topped out


----------



## **RS**

PLEASE delete this thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1198077 from proposed section, because this tower is T/O and change the title of the similar thread in main Highrises section to *SARATOV | Elena | 135m | 38 fl | T/O*
Thanks in advance


----------



## Ni3lS

giangpro said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1023317
> 
> Completed


Done



**RS** said:


> Please change the name of this thread again
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1132973
> *KYIV | 101 Tower | 114m | 27 fl | U/C*


Done



isaidso said:


> The Canadian Museum for Human Rights U/C in Winnipeg isn't listed in your '+++ HIGHRISE QUICK LINKS: FIND A THREAD FAST +++' thread.


Big deal? I hope you understand that I'm not going to edit the quick links thread every single time there is a thread missing or someone created a new thread. It's a huge thread and it takes a lot of time to edit stuff. I mostly keep these requests in mind and after a while I edit the thread and add all the requests at once. Thanks for understanding



Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Surfers Paradise Hilton - Height increased to 194m and 120m
> The Oracle - Both towers topped out


Done



**RS** said:


> PLEASE delete this thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1198077 from proposed section, because this tower is T/O and change the title of the similar thread in main Highrises section to *SARATOV | Elena | 135m | 38 fl | T/O*
> Thanks in advance


Done


----------



## sieradzanin1

*VANCOUVER | Capitol Residences *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=63420093#post63420093
*Com*

*VANCOUVER | Fairmont Pacific Rim Hotel* 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=63420207#post63420207
*Com*

*VANCOUVER | Patina*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=63420295#post63420295
*Com*

*VANCOUVER | West Pender Place*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=544577
*T/O*


----------



## Ni3lS

sieradzanin1 said:


> *VANCOUVER | Capitol Residences *
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=63420093#post63420093
> *Com*
> 
> *VANCOUVER | Fairmont Pacific Rim Hotel*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=63420207#post63420207
> *Com*
> 
> *VANCOUVER | Patina*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=63420295#post63420295
> *Com*
> 
> *VANCOUVER | West Pender Place*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=544577
> *T/O*


Done


----------



## serhat

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1121683
Uprise Elite 154m(505ft) T/O
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=609935&page=13
Istanbul Trump Tower 155m(507ft)-145m(475ft) Completed
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1073637&page=2
Karagözyan Hotel Tower 37 fl T/O 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=792522
Rixos Residence Bomonty T/O


----------



## newbiecrftr

*EKATERINBURG | February Revolution*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1207255
please change thread title from t/o to completed


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*VIENNA | TownTown*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=556949
*T/O*


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

serhat said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1121683
> Uprise Elite 154m(505ft) T/O
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=609935&page=13
> Istanbul Trump Tower 155m(507ft)-145m(475ft) Completed
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1073637&page=2
> Karagözyan Hotel Tower 37 fl T/O
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=792522
> Rixos Residence Bomonty T/O





newbiecrftr said:


> *EKATERINBURG | February Revolution*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1207255
> please change thread title from t/o to completed





Cristobal_illo said:


> *VIENNA | TownTown*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=556949
> *T/O*


All done.


----------



## Ni3lS

sieradzanin1 said:


> *VANCOUVER | Jameson House | 116m*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=66734793#post66734793
> *T/O*


Done


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Completed


----------



## Ni3lS

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Completed


Done


----------



## Jakob

Le Meridien Group is the new owner of the tower and the final name will be: *Le Meridien İstanbul Etiler*. So, would you please change the thread title like in the following:

ISTANBUL | Le Meridien İstanbul Etiler | 30 fl | T/O 

Thanks a lot! 

Cheers jakob


----------



## Jakob

Hey everyone,

the thread for Bomonti International Hotel & Congress Center got started by a banned user. Would you please change the first post of this thread like in the following:


*Bomonti International Hotel & Congress Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*





















































































Furthermore, please change the thread title:

ISTANBUL | Bomonti International Hotel & Congress Center | 45 fl | U/C 

Thanks a lot for your help! 

Cheers Jakob


----------



## Ni3lS

Done :cheers:


----------



## Eric Offereins

Hello Ni3ls,

Could you change the topic title of the Rotterdam|weenapoint redevelopment| thread?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1258229
official name is: First Rotterdam
height is: 120 meter


----------



## Ni3lS

Eric Offereins said:


> Hello Ni3ls,
> 
> Could you change the topic title of the Rotterdam|weenapoint redevelopment| thread?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1258229
> official name is: First Rotterdam
> height is: 120 meter


Done


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*MISSISSAUGA | Absolute World*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=607046
*T/O*


----------



## Jakob

Hey everyone,

the thread for Zorlu Center got started by a banned user. Would you please change the first post of this thread like in the following:


*Zorlu Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage

*Total land area:* 102.000 m²
*Total construction area:* 615.885 m²
*Greenspace:* 120.000 m²
*Jobs created for:* 4000 people 
*Stores:* 200 (approximate)
*Restaurants:* 15 (approximate)
*Performance arts center capacity:* 3.140 people 
*Residences:* 600 (approximate)
*Architect:* Emre Arolat & Tabanlioglu


The starting points for the creation of Zorlu Center were the magnificent and celebrated public spaces that have symbolized İstanbul and the other great cities of the world throughout history. Shaped by a thoroughly modern approach to architecture, Zorlu Center will serve as a bridge at a place where the Asian and European continents join. With its paramount location at one of the finest spots overlooking the Bosphorus and by virtue of the importance given to green infrastructure ( 75,220 m² of greenspace and 120,000 m² of recreational areas and gardens), Zorlu Center is well on its way to becoming an “international center of attraction”.

The Zorlu Center project simultaneously incorporates five separate but fully integrated functions. The 50,000 m² / 3,140-person capacity performance arts center which is planned for the complex will be a masterpiece in its own right. There will be an international-class hotel that will make a valuable and prestigious addition to İstanbul’s tourism industry and a shopping mall bringing together hundreds of world-famous brands and elite restaurants offering different options for different tastes. Both the Tower Residences with their breathtaking views and the Terrace Houses each with its own private garden and terrace have been specially designed to provide their occupants with all of the privileges of convenient access to a modern urban center combined with the feeling that one is not really in the city at all.

The Zorlu Center project is informed by the goals of creating a work of art that people will still be talking about a century from now and to contribute towards making our country an international center of attraction.


----------



## michael_siberia

Philadelphia | Residences at the Ritz Carlton:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=522250&page=3

U/C ------> Com - post:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39130358&postcount=50

(almost 18 months ago)


----------



## Woonsocket54

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=577518&page=3

BUSAN | Worldmark Centurm | 37 fl | T/O 

*Complete!*


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*BUSAN | Namcheon Exllu Tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=618059
*Completed*


----------



## Ni3lS

All done.


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbloom*

Dear moderators,

another banned user opened a thread. hno: We kindly ask you the modify the first post of this thread as in the following:



*Istanbloom *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Homepage


































































































































Thanks a lot for your effort! 

Cheers jakob!


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*HONG KONG | 270-274 Cheung Sha Wan Road*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1212177
*T/O*


----------



## sieradzanin1

*TORONTO | Telus Tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466163&page=5
*Com*


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Jakob said:


> Dear moderators,
> 
> another banned user opened a thread. hno: We kindly ask you the modify the first post of this thread as in the following:
> 
> 
> 
> *Istanbloom *
> *Istanbul, Turkey*
> 
> 
> Cheers jakob!





Cristobal_illo said:


> *HONG KONG | 270-274 Cheung Sha Wan Road*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1212177
> *T/O*





sieradzanin1 said:


> *TORONTO | Telus Tower*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466163&page=5
> *Com*


Done.


----------



## sieradzanin1

*TORONTO | M5V *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=689428&page=2
*T/O*

*TORONTO | Boutique *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1050173
*T/O*

*MONTERREY | Plaza Civica Gobernment Center*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1098527
*Com*


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

sieradzanin1 said:


> *TORONTO | M5V *
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=689428&page=2
> *T/O*
> 
> *TORONTO | Boutique *
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1050173
> *T/O*
> 
> *MONTERREY | Plaza Civica Gobernment Center*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1098527
> *Com*


Done


----------



## Jex7844

Paris La Défense:

*Generali Tower​*
---> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=453810



> *PARIS | Tour GENERALI | 265m | 869ft | 50 fl | Prep | Construction: april 2011 / Delivery: 2014*


*Majunga Tower​*
---> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483141&page=2



> * PARIS | Tour MAJUNGA | 195m | 45 fl | Prep | Construction: late January 2011 / Delivery: 2014*


*Phare Tower*​
---> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=414393



> * PARIS | Tour PHARE | 296m | 69fl | 984ft | Construction: early 2012 / Delivery: 2016 *


*D2 Tower​*
---> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=581810



> *PARIS | Tour D2 | 171m | 37 fl | Prep| Construction: early 2011 / Delivery: 2013 *


Cheers guys! :wave:


----------



## sieradzanin1

*TORONTO | Bloor Street Neighbourhood *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=782760&page=2
*Com*

*TORONTO | X Condominiums | 137m | 44 fl | T/O*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=689484&page=3
*Com*

*SINGAPORE | Reflections at Keppel Bay*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=426822&page=4
*T/O*

*GOLD COAST | Victoria Towers* 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1129029
*Com*


----------



## Битола

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=662876&highlight=detroit&page=2

Greektown Casino Hotel has been completed for a long time now.


----------



## Ni3lS

All done.

@Jex, the status of tour Generali is still approved.


----------



## nazrey

*Title Change *
KUALA LUMPUR | Q Sentral | 43 fl | App
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=907558


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## sieradzanin1

*BEIRUT | Hosn 440*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=571711&page=3
*Com*

*BEIRUT | Bay Tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=735262&page=3
*Com*

*BEIRUT | Bahri Garden II *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=769770&page=2
*T/O*

*ASTANA | Khan Shatyry Entertainment Centre*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=511838&page=4
*Com*

* ASTANA | The Northern Lights *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=543542&page=3
*Com*

*ALMATY | Esentai Park *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=504453&page=4
*Com*

*ANKARA | J. W. Marriott Hotel *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=920200&page=2
*Com*

*SEOUL | Galleria Foret*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=578933&page=3
*Com*

*INCHEON | Songdo Posco The # Central Park 2 *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549951&page=5
*T/O*



hannah_banana said:


> SOUTH PADRE ISLAND | Kirana | 39 FLOORS | App
> Is now under construction.


----------



## **RS**

*EKATERINBURG | Prisma*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1136641
*T/O*


----------



## Jakob

Unfortunately the floors got reduce of this project. Please change the thread title like in the following:

ISTANBUL | Ak-Asya Shopping Center and Tower | 173 m | 40 fl | U/C


----------



## Jex7844

Ni3lS said:


> All done.
> 
> @Jex, the status of tour Generali is still approved.










--->CF article dating from december 15th

Hi there,

Sure but a 'promesse de vente' (Sales agreement) was signed mid december 2010. Works undertaken by the EPADESA have already started late 2010 to allow the construction of Generali tower (technical galleries) ---> http://www.defense-92.com/generalilesphotos.html



> L'EPADESA vient d'annoncer qu'il avait approuvé lors de son conseil d'administration les conditions d'actes de vente pour la construction des tour D2 et Majunga *ainsi que la promesse de vente pour la tour Générali*. Unibail-Rodamco a également obtenu en plus de la tour Phare un protocole technique et financier pour l'ensemble immobilier Trinity.


http://www.defense-92.com/archivesnewsdecembre2010.html


----------



## Ni3lS

All done.

@Jex. Yes you just confirmed it's still approved. ''allowing'' construction is something different. As soon as digging machines and other machines to prepare the construction site have arrived I'll change it to 'Prep'


----------



## **RS**

project changed
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=670732
*SEBASTOPOL-CITY | Rudnevo | 3 x 104m | 3 x 17 fl | 5 x 6 fl | U/C*


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## Galandar

Please change the status of Port Baku from u/c to t/o. At the same time please change the height from the current to 16-33 cm | 134 m 

Here is the link http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=70722311#post70722311

Thanks!


----------



## nazrey

*Title Change *
KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Bank Islam | 34 fl | T/O
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=907330&page=4

*Move these projects to proposal subforum*
KUALA LUMPUR | The Capers | 36 fl x 2 | App
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=696374&page=2

KUALA LUMPUR | MAS Building Redevelopment | App
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=918436

KUALA LUMPUR | Acadia Residensi | 48 fl x 2 | Pro
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=907398


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=890612 -->> *Canceled*


----------



## Jakob

ISTANBUL | Maslak Bay Inşaat Development | 39 fl | Prep

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=16410689#post16410689


----------



## sieradzanin1

*WARSAW | Hines Tower | 160m | 42 fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=412783&page=10

*HOUSTON | MainPlace*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=789144&page=4
*Com*

*HOUSTON | Hess Tower *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=811750&page=3
*Com*

Move to Highrises
*HOUSTON | Embassy Suites*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=571707
*Com*


----------



## Ni3lS

Done. Please post the highrise quick links modifications in the other thread I created recently.


----------



## sieradzanin1

*MUMBAI | Ruby Mills | 33 fl | U/C * -------->> *MUMBAI | The Ruby | 187 m | 38 fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=936814

*MUMBAI | Ahuja Towers | 54 fl x 2 | U/C* ------->> *MUMBAI | Ahuja Towers | 223 m | 55 fl x 2 | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=624739


----------



## Jakob

U/C:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1239009

Thanks!


----------



## desmo

Title change, should be Twarda 2/4 instead of Hines Tower:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=412783

Thank you!


----------



## sieradzanin1

*ISTANBUL | Ak-Asya Koru Tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=890102&page=2
*T/O*

*ISTANBUL | Ak-Asya Lake Tower *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=962420&page=2
*T/O*


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## sieradzanin1

sieradzanin1 said:


> *MUMBAI | Ruby Mills | 33 fl | U/C * -------->> *MUMBAI | The Ruby | 187 m | 38 fl | U/C*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=936814
> 
> *MUMBAI | Ahuja Towers | 54 fl x 2 | U/C* ------->> *MUMBAI | Ahuja Towers | 223 m | 55 fl x 2 | U/C*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=624739


:hi:

*KUALA LUMPUR | Eastern & Oriental Hotel *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=919422&page=2
*Prep*

*KUALA LUMPUR | Wisma Angkasa Raya Redevelopment | Pro* --->>> *KUALA LUMPUR | Aurora Tower | 62 fl , 41 fl | Pro*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=915646


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

^Done.


----------



## sieradzanin1

*SEATTLE | 1918 Eight Avenue*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=580580
*Com*

*SALVADOR DE BAHIA | Mundo Plaza*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=815704&page=6
*Com*

*RIO DE JANEIRO | Ventura Corporate Towers*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=429627&page=6
*Com*

*LATINA | Pontina Tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598143&page=3
*Com*

*GDYNIA | Sea Towers*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=384052&page=12

To the archive : DN Archives


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1044559 --->> *36 fl*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1044561 --->> *31 fl*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1312875 --->> *32 fl*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1136741 --->> *11-30 fl*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=444644 --->> *39 fl*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1199863 --->> *40 fl*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1223147 --->> *39 fl*


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## **RS**

The same threads
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1113915
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1185667


----------



## Ni3lS

??


----------



## sieradzanin1

*TORONTO | 300 Front Street West*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=691898
*U/C*

*LONDON | 20 Fenchurch Street *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=321496&page=26
*U/C*

*BOGOTÁ | Tierra Firme | 120m | 29 fl |* ------>>> *BOGOTÁ | Tierra Firme | 120m | 29 fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1322211

*ISTANBUL | Buyaka*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=581100&page=3
*T/O*

*NEW YORK | Tower 111*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=641429&page=6
*Com*

----------------------------------------

*TORONTO | Success 2 | 52 fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1113915

To delete
*TORONTO | Success II | 52 fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1185667

----------------------------------------

*STOCKHOLM | Victoria Tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1083525&page=5

To delete
*Stockholm | Victoria tower *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1195463


----------



## sieradzanin1

*ISTANBUL | Selenium Twins*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=726368
*Com*

*TORONTO | Maple Leaf Square*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=414826&page=9
*Com*

*TORONTO | Crystal Blu *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=689442&page=2
*Com*

*MUMBAI | Raheja Atlantis*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=624746
*Com*

*NEW YORK | 785 Eighth Ave *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=555470&page=10
*Com*

*NEW YORK | 70 West 45th Street ( Cassa ) *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1012225
*Com*

*NEW YORK | 150 Amsterdam*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=767334
*Com*

*NEW YORK | 8 Stone Street*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1008217&page=2
*Com*

*PANAMA CITY | Icon Tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598542
*Com*

*BUENOS AIRES | Le Parc Figueroa Alcorta*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=790742
*Com*

*LOS ANGELES | The Century*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=581252&page=2
*Com*

*ORLANDO | Dynetech Centre *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=333593&page=2
*Com*

To the archive : DN Archives


----------



## steve5

BASEL | Roche – Bau 1 | 154m | 42 fl | App > BASEL | Roche Tower / Bau 1 | 178m | 41 fl | Demo


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*MILAN | Lombardy Region Headquarters*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=444644
*Completed*


----------



## cornel001

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=469191&highlight=skytower
please 131m->137m
also if ground floor should be included in number of floors please 37f->38f
(GF + 36 + Technical floor)
Based on http://www.skytower.ro/


----------



## Le Clerk

Mods, please amend *BUCHAREST | Floreasca City Sky Tower*. 
The tower will be 137 m high.

Thanks


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

^All done.


----------



## Le Clerk

Cheers mate! :cheers1:


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*ISTANBUL | Sky Towers*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1046261
*Topped out*


----------



## Jex7844

Can you guys move *Majunga*'status from "prep" to "Piling" please?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=77919427#post77919427

Many thanks!:wave:


----------



## Jakob

This on is *U/C* and has a *new name*:

ISTANBUL | 42 Maslak | 39 fl | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=545783



Cheers!


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

All done.

Jex7844 - We don't use "piling" as a term to denote a project's progress, only Pro, App, Demo, Prep, U/C, T/O, and Com


----------



## Jex7844

i_am_hydrogen said:


> All done.
> 
> Jex7844 - We don't use "piling" as a term to denote a project's progress, only Pro, App, Demo, Prep, U/C, T/O, and Com


Can you then move *Majunga*'status from "prep" to "U/C"?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=77919427#post77919427

Thanks!


----------



## HD

so pilling is U/C now?

right, this is U/C then, too ...

and this needs to be changed to 135m.

thanks


----------



## sieradzanin1

*ASUNCION CITY | Icono Loft*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=874238&page=2
*T/O*

*ISTANBUL | Zorlu Center | 32 fl | U/C* --->> *ISTANBUL | Zorlu Center | 115m | 377ft | 32 fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=961864&page=6

*HONG KONG | 235 - 245 Queen's Road East*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=903142&page=2
*Com*

*HONG KONG | Lime Stardom*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=799908&page=3
*T/O*

*ISTANBUL | 42 Maslak | 39 fl | Prep* --->>> *ISTANBUL | 42 Maslak | 39 fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=545783

-------------------

*PUTRAJAYA | Lot 4G11 | 38 fl | U/C* 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=551300&page=2
*to delete*

such a motif exists 

*PUTRAJAYA | Lot 4G11 | 41 fl | T/O*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=721306&page=3

-------------------

*INCHEON | Songdo Xi Harbour View* 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=577741&page=3
*Com*

*INCHEON | Songdo Posco the # Central Park 1*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=569014&page=6
*Com*

To the archive : DN Archives


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

GOLD COAST | Hilton | 194m | 57 fl has topped out


----------



## williamchung7

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1321205

Correct name: The Crystal Plaza

The name is wrong because I translate it directly. I find the source which indicate the correct name. 
The name of this project in English is *The Crystal Plaza* 
And rest of data is correct.


----------



## India Rocks

Please change from *U/C----> T/O*

*MUMBAI | SUNSHINE TOWER | 40 fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1260263


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1132973 --->> *T/O*


----------



## nazrey

TITLE CHANGE:
PETALING JAYA | Empire Damansara | 40 fl | 27 fl | 25 fl | 23 fl | 14 fl | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1042893



>





patchay said:


> 40-storey Empire Studio
> 27-storey Empire SOHO 2
> 25-storey Empire Hotel & Residences
> 23-storey Empire SOHO 1
> 14-storey Empire Detached Office


----------



## Jakob

The final height is 115 m!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=78756302#post78756302

ISTANBUL | Zorlu Center | 115 m | 32 fl | U/C


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

^All done.


----------



## sieradzanin1

*MUMBAI | Ruby Mills | 33 fl | U/C* --->>> *MUMBAI | The Ruby | 187 m | 38 fl | T/O*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=936814

*VANCOUVER | The Georgia*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=542075&page=3
*T/O*

*VANCOUVER | West Pender Place*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=544577&page=2
*Com*

*TORONTO | Success 2 *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1113915
*T/O*

*TORONTO | Success Tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=804950&page=2
*T/O*

*ISTANBUL | Uprise Elite*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1121683
*Com*

*ISLAMABAD | Telecom Tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1101097
*Com*

*PUTRAJAYA | Lot 4G11*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=721306&page=3
*Com*

*PUTRAJAYA | Lot 4G9* 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=721296&page=3
*Com*

*PUTRAJAYA | Lot 4G10*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=721298&page=3
*Com*

*PUTRAJAYA | Lot 4G8*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=721294&page=2
*Com*


----------



## Rin_saigon

The exact height is 205m and 40fl (move to skyscraper box please  )

*SAIGON | Vietcombank Tower | 150 m | 35 fl | U/C *
---->http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1145995
*SAIGON | Vietcombank Tower | 205 m | 40 fl | U/C *


----------



## Jex7844

Regarding *AIR2* Tower in La Défense, can you please rectify its height? *Air2 *will officially be *207m * instead of 202m.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456659&page=3

Many thanks!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Regarding *MAJUNGA* *tower, can you write *'PARIS La Défense'* (not only _Paris _as _La Défense_ is very close to Paris but isn't part of it), & its height is *194m* (not 195m).

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483141&page=5

Many thanks!

* would you mind doing the same (I mean *'PARIS La Défense'*) for PHARE/AIR2/D2/AVA/CARPE DIEM/GENERALI/HERMITAGE PLAZA)? Would be very nice of you!



Here are the links:

PHARE http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=414393&page=55

D2 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=581810&page=4

AVA http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=695278&page=2

CARPE DIEM http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=568709&page=3

GENERALI http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=453810&page=15

HERMITAGE PLAZA http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=634777&page=31

Thank you very much indeed!!!


----------



## sieradzanin1

*SANTO DOMINGO | Caney Tower | 150m | 39 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500705&page=3

*SEOUL | Seocho Garak Tower East*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=743934&page=2
*Com*

*POHANG | Jangseong Doosan We've The Zenith*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=601431&page=2

To the archive : DN Archives


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

^All done. Jex, as Niels pointed out in another post, we don't include districts in thread titles. Even if the two are technically separate, La Defense is still part of the overall Paris metro area.


----------



## Woonsocket54

The Lumiere project in Toronto appears to be complete
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=689526&page=2


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*Luoyang | Luoyang World Trade Center | 151m| 33fl| T/O*

Right title...

*LUOYANG | Luoyang World Trade Center | 151m | 495ft | 33 fl | T/O*
_________________________________________________________________________________________

*BEIRUT| Skygate | 40 fl | U/C*

to...

*BEIRUT | Skygate | 40 fl | U/C*
_(Little fix in the space between the city name and the project name)_

_Thanks!_


----------



## sieradzanin1

*BEIRUT | Grand Hyatt Beirut*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1052137
*T/O*


----------



## lianli

SHANGHAI | Shanghai Golden Hongqiao International Centre | 140m | 28 fl | U/C

to...

SHANGHAI | Shanghai Golden Hongqiao International Centre | 148m | 485ft | 29 fl | U/C

Thanks


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

RS - Most of those buildings have been completed very recently. I like to give people an opportunity to continue discussing a project even after it's technically completed. Once activity dies down, then I archive the thread.

The rest are done.


----------



## **RS**

i_am_hydrogen said:


> RS - Most of those buildings have been completed very recently. I like to give people an opportunity to continue discussing a project even after it's technically completed. Once activity dies down, then I archive the thread.


Ok, I understand


----------



## sieradzanin1

del


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

**RS** said:


> Ok, I understand


Great.


----------



## sieradzanin1

*BUENOS AIRES | Torres Renoir | 171.3m | 135.4 m | 50 fl | 41 fl | U/C* -->> *BUENOS AIRES | Torres Renoir | 171.3m | 135.4 m | 50 fl | 41 fl | T/O*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=790728

Title Change

-----------------

*TORONTO | Boutique | 109m | 35 fl | T/O* -->> *TORONTO | Boutique | 109m | 35 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1050173

please move to DN Archives subforum

-----------------

*TORONTO | West Harbour City | 107m | 36 fl | ???m | 27 fl | T/O* --->>> *TORONTO | West Harbour City | 107m | 36 fl | ???m | 27 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1113909

please move to DN Archives subforum

-----------------

*TORONTO | Success II | 52 fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1185667
*to delete*

such a motif exists

*TORONTO | Success Tower | 157m | 53 fl | 140m | 45 fl | T/O*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=804950&page=2


----------



## sieradzanin1

*MONTERREY | HELICON TOWER | 150m | 36 fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1432674
*to delete*

such a motif exists

*MONTERREY | Helicon Tower | 152m | 39 fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1104661&page=2


----------



## giangpro

Sorry , I dont see why 2 threads below moved to the Archives ? 2 Projects below are U/C and pls Help me move them to Sub-Highrise forum and unlock for the new update 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1030887

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1055465

Thanks.


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1433504 --->>
*MOSCOW | Wellton Park | 20-40 fl | U/C*


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

^All done.


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*MONTERREY | Helicon Tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1104661
*T/O*


----------



## **RS**

Title change:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1172223 --->>
*GROZNY | Grozny City One | 150m | 42 fl | 110m | 30 fl | 28 fl x 3 | 18 fl x 2 | T/O*


----------



## Cristobal_illo

NEW YORK | 770 11th Avenue ( Clinton Park ) | 348ft | 106m | 30 fl | U/C

Correct title name...
*NEW YORK | 770 11th Avenue | 106m | 348ft | 30 fl | T/O*

*Thanks*!


----------



## Ni3lS

All done



Cristobal_illo said:


> NEW YORK | 770 11th Avenue ( Clinton Park ) | 348ft | 106m | 30 fl | U/C
> 
> Correct title name...
> *NEW YORK | 770 11th Avenue | 106m | 348ft | 30 fl | T/O*
> 
> *Thanks*!


What's wrong with the title?


----------



## Cristobal_illo

^^No matter. What matters is the current status. Thanks


----------



## sieradzanin1

*HONG KONG | Hong Kong Tobacco Company Redevelopment | 45 fl | T/O* -->> *HONG KONG | Hong Kong Tobacco Company Redevelopment | 45 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=907618&page=2

Title Change

----------

*WARSAW | Twarda 2/4 | 160m | 42 fl | U/C* -->> *WARSAW | Twarda 2/4 | 160m | 524ft | 42 fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=412783&page=13

Title Change

----------

*WARSAW | Złota 44 | 192m | 54 fl | U/C* -->> *WARSAW | Złota 44 | 192m | 629ft | 54 fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=257171&page=35

Title Change


----------



## Evrasia 99911

MOSCOW | Bastion | 153m | 41 fl | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1330907

change post title in:

MOSCOW | Bastion | 153m | 41 fl |* T/O*


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*HANGZHOU | Qianjiang Time Square Double Tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=83220807#post83220807
*Com*

_Update..._
*ISTANBUL | Zorlu Center*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=961864
*T/O*

_2nd Update..._
*ISTANBUL | Karagözyan Armenian Foundation Hotel Tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1073637
*T/O*


----------



## Jakob

*Nİda Tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1242871

Final height: 140 m
Final floors: 35 fl

ISTANBUL | Nİda Tower | 140 m | 459 ft | 35 fl | U/C


----------



## Jakob

*Leopardus*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1244205

Final name: Leopardus

ISTANBUL | Leopardus | 48 fl | U/C


----------



## **RS**

Title change

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1065131 --->> *KAZAN | Azure Skies | 140m | 460ft | 40 fl | U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1159815 --->> *SAINT PETERSBURG | Leader | 140m | 41 fl | U/C*


----------



## sieradzanin1

*TORONTO | James Cooper Mansion | 110m | 32 fl | T/O* -->> *TORONTO | James Cooper Mansion | 110m | 32 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1113905

Title Change

--------------------

*TORONTO | Nautilus @ Waterview | 39 fl | U/C* -->> *TORONTO | Nautilus @ Waterview | 39 fl | T/O*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1248173

Title Change


----------



## Ni3lS

All done.


----------



## DinoVabec

It's U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=83509084#post83509084


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## Jex7844

Descartes Tower is becoming *Eqho Tower*, may you change its name please?

Many thanks!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=388478&page=2


----------



## Ni3lS

I can't, you should ask a ROT mod.


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*WUHAN | Wuhan New Washington*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440699
*Prep*

*_I was wrong about the status of this project. Not *under construction* yet, just *prep*._
_Thanks!_ 
________________________________________________________________________

Again, another thread wrong placed. My mistake, sorry.

Please, delete this *thread*, already exist *one*.

_Thanks, again!_


----------



## hkskyline

Please update height of 197m to this project :
*HONG KONG | Hysan Place | 41 fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=763856 

Thanks.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*MILAN | Varesine Tower B | 140m | 31 fl | T/O *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=83629885#post83629885


----------



## droneriot

*BRATISLAVA | Central | 30 fl | U/C*

has been downsized to

*BRATISLAVA | Central | 20 fl | U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=83828549#post83828549
(comments on the downsizing are on the last page)

It is likely that this building is going to be below 100m after the downsize, so it might have to be moved to General Urban Developments.


----------



## Jex7844

*Carpe Diem*'s height actually is *162m* instead of 166m. May you guys rectify? Thanks!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=568709&page=5


----------



## Ni3lS

All done


----------



## singoone

According to official website it will be 111m tall instead of 110m. Could you please change the high in thread title? thanks 
 BRNO | AZ Tower | 110m | 30 fl | U/C


----------



## Ni3lS

Sure


----------



## sieradzanin1

*VANCOUVER | Ritz Carlton | 188m | 67 fl | U/C* -->> *VANCOUVER | Ritz Carlton | 188m | 67 fl | On Hold*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=470912&page=7

Title Change/please move to Proposed Highrises subforum

---------------

*ISTANBUL | Trump Towers | 155m | 39 fl | 145m | 37 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=609935&page=13

please move to DN Archives subforum

---------------

*HONG KONG | Kwun Tong 223 | 20 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=546592&page=3

please move to DN Archives subforum

---------------

*KUALA LUMPUR | Worldwide Tower | 27 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=907332&page=3

please move to DN Archives subforum

---------------

*MONTERREY | Plaza Civica Gobernment Center | 180m | 36 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1098527

please move to DN Archives subforum

---------------

*GOLD COAST | Victoria Towers | 123m | 39 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1129029

please move to DN Archives subforum


----------



## sieradzanin1

*BTBNT supply Bally 2010 Leather Handbags On Sale 23667 Black*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1277731
*spam , to delete*

---------------

*TAICHUNG | City Center Plaza | 168m | 38 fl | 168m | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=799758

please move to DN Archives subforum

---------------

*HANGZHOU | Zunbao Twin building | 160m x 2 | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=660006&page=2

please move to DN Archives subforum


----------



## Cristobal_illo

Phnom Penh | Vattanac Capital Tower | 38 fl | 183.8m | U/C

_Correct title name..._
*PHNOM PENH | Vattanac Capital Tower | 184m | 603ft | 38 fl | U/C*

_Thanks!_


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Done. Thanks, as always, Tom.


----------



## droneriot

*IZMIR | Kavuklar Tower | 100m | 26 fl | U/C *

name changed to

*IZMIR | Bayraklı Tower | 100m | 26 fl | U/C *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=84525302#post84525302


----------



## Jakob

FINAL name/title for the thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1337957
*ANKARA | Paragon Tower | 32 fl | U/C  *


FINAL name/title for the thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1317245
*ANKARA | Next Level Ankara | 32 fl | 28 fl | 23 fl | U/C *


FINAL name/title for the thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=785672
*ISTANBUL | Torun Tower | 144 m | 40 fl | Prep*


----------



## Jakob

Dear moderators,
as the the user who opened this thread got banned, we kindly ask you to change the first post of the thread like in the following:

*Bomonti International Hotel & Congress Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*FLOORS:* 48 fl
*HEIGHT:* 179 m
*ARCHITECT:* -

Final Design:​




















Former Design:​


----------



## sieradzanin1

*HONG KONG | Tseung Kwan O Area 56 Development | 39-42 fl x 4 | U/C.*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1311679
*duplicate , to delete*


HONG KONG | Tseung Kwan O Area 56 Development | 39-42 fl x 4 | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=920148

----------------------


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

^All done.


----------



## sieradzanin1

*CHICAGO | Roosevelt University Dormitory | 143m | 469ft | 32 fl | T/O* --->>> *CHICAGO | Roosevelt University Dormitory | 143m | 469ft | 32 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1126379&page=5

Title change please


----------



## sieradzanin1

*JAKARTA | Plaza Indonesia Extension Phase 2 | 48 fl | 47 fl | U/C* --->>> *JAKARTA | Plaza Indonesia Extension Phase 2 | 48 fl | 47 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=578526&page=6

Title change please

-------------

*ABU DHABI | Sowwah Square | 184m | 37 fl x 2 | 160m | 31 fl x 2 | U/C* --->>> *ABU DHABI | Sowwah Square | 184m | 37 fl x 2 | 160m | 31 fl x 2 | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=920088

Title change please


----------



## xVersace94

*LUOYANG | Luoyang World Trade Center | 151m | 495ft | 33 fl | T/O* --->>> *LUOYANG | Luoyang World Trade Center | 151m | 495ft | 33 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1425018

Title change please


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Done.


----------



## droneriot

*BANGKOK | Bangkok Horizon | 40 fl | U/C*

is now

*BANGKOK | Bangkok Horizon | 40 fl | Com*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=858616


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## Jakob

Dear moderators,
as the the user who opened this thread got banned, we kindly ask you to change the titel like in the following:

*ISTANBUL | Renaissance Business Center | 49 fl | U/C*

Furthermore, please change the first post of the thread like in the following and to move it from the Highrise-section to the Skyscraper-section:

*Renaissance Business Center*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

This is a high rise Class A office project to be developed over a 13,810 sqm land in Kozyatağı/Ataşehir on the Asian side of Istanbul. The project is intended to be a landmark project that will change the silhouette of the Atasehir region. 


*Winning Project*

















































*Proposal 2*


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Done.


----------



## sieradzanin1

*KOCHI | Choice Prestige | 40 fl | U/C* --->>> *KOCHI | Choice Prestige | 40 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=454053&page=2

Title change please

-------------

*BUCARAMANGA | Atmosfera | 37 fl | U/C* --->>> *BUCARAMANGA | Atmosfera | 37 fl | Prep*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=771448

Title change please

--------------

*CONSTANTA | Flamenco Residences | 302ft x 5 | 20 fl x 5 | U/C* --->>> *CONSTANTA | Flamenco Residences | 302ft x 5 | 20 fl x 5 | On Hold*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=671946

Title change please


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change to T/O. thanks 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=869170


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## Jex7844

Can you please move *D2*'s status from _prep _to _U/C_?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=85495172#post85495172

Many thanks!


----------



## droneriot

*SAINT PETERSBURG | Leader | 140m | 41 fl | U/C*

is now

*SAINT PETERSBURG | Leader | 140m | 41 fl | T/O*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1159815


----------



## droneriot

*LIMA | Continental Bank Tower | 132m | U/C*

is now

*LIMA | Continental Bank Tower | 132m | T/O*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1462648


----------



## Bassik

SAINT PETERSBURG | Alexander Nevsky | 116m | 35 fl | U/C 


SAINT PETERSBURG | Alexander Nevsky | 122m | 37 fl | U/C 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1159819&page=3


----------



## ВОДА

*Wrong:*
SOFIA | Millenium Center | 112m | 32 fl | 24 fl | 18 fl | U/C 

*Correct:*
SOFIA | Millenium Center | 121m | 32 fl | 24 fl | 18 fl | U/C

*Link:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=930508


----------



## sieradzanin1

*KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Bank Islam | 34 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=907330&page=4

please move to DN Archives subforum
_________

*HONG KONG | 270-274 Cheung Sha Wan Road | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1212177

please move to DN Archives subforum
_________

*NEW YORK | Tower 111 | 169m | 47 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=641429&page=6

please move to DN Archives subforum
_________

*PANAMA CITY | Nautica Tower | 40 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598562

please move to DN Archives subforum
_________

*HONG KONG | 235 - 245 Queen's Road East | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=903142&page=2

please move to DN Archives subforum
_________

*ISTANBUL | Dumankaya Vizyon | 105m | 33 fl | 22 fl | 18 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=774734&page=2

please move to DN Archives subforum
_________

*VANCOUVER | West Pender Place | 36 fl | 10 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=544577&page=2

please move to DN Archives subforum
_________

*HONG KONG | Polytechnic University Teaching Hotel | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=868408&page=4

please move to DN Archives subforum
_________


----------



## Cardamomun

Too many


----------



## sieradzanin1

*CARTAGENA | Palmetto Eliptic | 180m | 44 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=938190&page=2

please move to DN Archives subforum
_________

*HONG KONG | Larvotto | 34-37 fl x 9 | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1023543&page=3

please move to DN Archives subforum
_________

*HONG KONG | Hong Kong Tobacco Company Redevelopment | 45 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=907618&page=2

please move to DN Archives subforum
_________

*HANGZHOU | Qianjiang Time Square Double tower | 130m x 2 | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=660166

please move to DN Archives subforum
_________

*TORONTO | James Cooper Mansion | 110m | 32 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1113905

please move to DN Archives subforum
_________

*TORONTO | The Uptown Residences | 158m | 48 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=542471&page=3

please move to DN Archives subforum


----------



## sieradzanin1

*KOLKATA | Rosedale | 25 fl x 6 | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=818948

please move to DN Archives subforum
_________

*NANCHANG | Imperial Crown Hotel | 158m | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=669086

please move to DN Archives subforum
_________

*BRISBANE | 123 Albert Street | 127m | 34 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1129033

please move to DN Archives subforum
_________

*SYDNEY | SPACE 1 Bligh | 139m | 30 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=814926&page=2

please move to DN Archives subforum
_________

*SANTIAGO | Espacio3 | 103m | 338ft | 36 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1151859

please move to DN Archives subforum
_________

*BUFFALO | City Tower | 600ft | 41 fl | Canceled*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=529149&page=11

please move to DN Archives subforum
_________


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE | Reflections at Keppel Bay | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=426822


----------



## pepeu1

SANTA CRUZ | Tower Duo | 100m | 23 fl | T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1471124


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

GOLD COAST | Hilton | 194m | 57 fl | 120m | 34 fl = Completed

Thanks!


----------



## Ni3lS

All done


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE | Farrer Road Development | 150m x 7 | 36 fl x 7 | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=87898028#post87898028
rename to

*SINGAPORE | D'Leedon | 150m x 7 | 36 fl x 7 | U/C*


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done


----------



## desertpunk

Please retitle this development as "The Grand Hotel At Waller Creek" and move the thread to Proposed Skyscrapers: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=1418240

Height will be over 700 ft., 210m...


Thanx


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## hkskyline

Name change for : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1204987
*HONG KONG | The Coronation | 38 fl x 6 | U/C*

Done.


----------



## **RS**

Rename please
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1428309 --->> *MOSCOW | Golden Gate | 100m | 26 fl | U/C*


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

Plz change the title of the thread to:


*KARACHI | Ocean Towers | 120m | 393 ft | 28 fl | T/O*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=623292


----------



## kanye

^^done.


----------



## tita01

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494253

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1490999

move to proposed high rise!!!!


----------



## tita01

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456700

MANILA | Trion Towers | 170m | 160m | 49 fl | U/C

change to

MANILA | Trion Towers | 170m | 49 fl x 3 | U/C


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## tita01

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464948

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464969

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464959

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464965

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464958 change to manila

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464958 change to manila

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1491618

move to proposed high rise thread


----------



## kanye

^^done.


----------



## tita01

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1497839

plz deleted this thread !!! double posting and this building is skyscraper more than 200m..


Gracias


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## tita01

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1470512
move to proposed thread and change to manila


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## tita01

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456698

MANILA | Arya Residences | 40 fl | U/C

MANILA | Arya Residences | 39 fl | 45 fl | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1483063
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456714
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=869808
are T/O 

thanks!!


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## Jakob

*Torun Tower*
*->* Final height is 190 m


> Location İSTANBUL
> Closed Area (m2) 150000
> Number of Blocks 2
> *Block Height (m) 190*
> Transformer Power (KVA) 8500
> Generator Power (KVA) 9600
> UPS Power (KVA) 80
> Tel. Capacity (pieces) 1240


*->* ISTANBUL | Torun Tower | *190 m* | 44 fl | Prep


*Zorlu Center*

*->* Final height is 107 m


> Project Name ZORLU CENTER
> Location İSTANBUL
> Closed Area (m2) 700.000
> Number of Blocks 6
> *Block Height (m) 107*
> Transformer Power (KVA) 38.000
> Generator Power (KVA) 38.000
> UPS Power (KVA) 3.880
> Tel. Capacity (pieces) 2.400


*->* ISTANBUL | Zorlu Center | *107 m* | 377ft | 32 fl | T/O



*Ozdilek Plaza*

*->* Height of the hotel tower is 148 m


> Project Name ÖZDİLEK PLAZA LEVENT
> Location İSTANBUL
> Closed Area (m2) 257.000
> Number of Blocks 3
> *Block Height (m) 148*
> Transformer Power (KVA) 15.200
> Generator Power (KVA) 17.400
> UPS Power (KVA) 210
> Tel. Capacity (pieces) 3.000


*->* ISTANBUL | Ozdilek Plaza | *170 m | 38 fl | 148 m | 37 fl* | U/C



*Next Level Ankara*

*-> *Height of the office tower: 118 m


> Project Name PASİFİK CONSTRUCTION NEXT LEVEL & LOFT
> Location ANKARA
> Closed Area (m2) 235000
> Number of Blocks 4
> *Block Height (m) 118*
> Transformer Power (KVA) 17910
> Generator Power (KVA) 19480
> UPS Power (KVA) 220
> Tel. Capacity (pieces) 650


ANKARA | Next Level Ankara | *118 m* | 32 fl | 28 fl | 23 fl | U/C



*42 Maslak*

*->* Final height is 148 m


> Project Name MASLAK 42
> Location İSTANBUL
> Closed Area (m2) 213.600
> Number of Blocks 2
> *Block Height (m) 148*
> Transformer Power (KVA) 13.900
> Generator Power (KVA) 15.550
> UPS Power (KVA)
> Tel. Capacity (pieces)


*->* ISTANBUL | 42 Maslak | *148 m* | 39 fl | U/C



*Zorlu Plaza*

*->* Final Name: *Zorlu Plaza*

*->* Final height: *170 m*

*->* Final number of floors: *42*

*->* ISTANBUL | *Zorlu Plaza | 170 m | 42 fl |* U/C


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## Jakob

^^ Wow, you're fast! Cheers buddy!


----------



## diestro

hello gentlemen please ask the moderators that change the status of this tower construction file already COMPLETED

LIMA | Continental Bank Tower | 132m | T/O 

change

LIMA | Continental Bank Tower | 132m | COM

thanks

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1462648


----------



## tita01

MANILA | Marco Polo Ortigas | 40 fl | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456388

changed to



MANILA | Marco Polo Hotel Ortigas | 180m | 41 fl | U/C


----------



## tita01

and 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456693

MANILA | Twin Oaks Place | 43 fl | U/C

changed to
MANILA | Twin Oaks Place | 170m | 42 fl x 2 | U/C


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1300109 --->> * MOSCOW | Rublyovka Lights | 132m | 40 fl | 33 fl | 30 fl | U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1428309 --->> *MOSCOW | Golden Gate | 107m | 26 fl | U/C*


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## Le Clerk

Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1300109 --->> *T/O*


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## Regio_MTY

Metropolitan Center is already *U/C*

MONTERREY | Metropolitan Center | 170m x 2 | 40 fl x 2 | 130m | 30 fl | Prep


:cheers2:


----------



## kanye

done.


----------



## Regio_MTY

^^

Thanx! 

:cheers1:


----------



## hkskyline

Please change title of the following thread : 

HONG KONG | Tai Wai Station Development | 12 Towers | T/O
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=778368

*to* : 
HONG KONG | Festival City Phases 1-3 | 12 Towers | 51-58 fl | T/O


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## eire1130

NEW YORK | 388 Bridge St | 590ft | 53 fl | Prep

Should be moved to highrises

and title should be changed to:

NEW YORK | 388 Bridge St | 590ft | 53 fl | U/C

(Although, I think it might be better like this: BROOKLYN | 388 Bridge St | 590ft | 53 fl | U/C so as not to confuse it with Manhattan buildings)


----------



## kanye

done, link next time, ty.


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

163 Castlereagh Street has *TOPPED OUT* 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1105387&page=2


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

El Corte Ingles (Windsor) is *complete*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=814006


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## tita01

MANILA | Wil Tower Mall | 180m | 42 fl | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1499209

change to : and move to skyscraper thread :

MANILA | Wil Tower Mall | 200m | 42 fl x 2 | U/C

based :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_Philippines


----------



## Ni3lS

tita01 said:


> MANILA | Wil Tower Mall | 180m | 42 fl | U/C
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1499209
> 
> change to : and move to skyscraper thread :
> 
> MANILA | Wil Tower Mall | 200m | 42 fl x 2 | U/C
> 
> based :
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_Philippines


Sorry, wikipedia is not a legit source for this. It could've been written by a random person, like you for example.


----------



## tita01

MANILA | Acqua Private Residences | 40 fl+ x 6 | U/C

change to 

MANILA | Acqua Private Residences & Acqua Livingstone | 42- 52 fl x 6 | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464975


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## ANTAURO

change title

LIMA | HSBC Tower | 120m | 31 fl | U/C

to

LIMA | Begonias Tower | 120m | 30 fl | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1337703&page=3

thanks


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## tita01

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464983

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464960

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464964

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456726

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456725

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464949

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464955

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456728

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464985

pls deleted the ff. no need


----------



## sieradzanin1

tita01 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464983
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464960
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464964
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456726
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456725
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464949
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464955
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456728
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464985
> 
> pls deleted the ff. no need


Done.


----------



## Jakob

Prep -> *U/C*

Renaissance Business Center
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=945366


Pictures taken by hduru:


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## hkskyline

Please amend the thread title of : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=678884
Before : SHANGHAI | 2010 Expo | U/C
After : SHANGHAI | 2010 Expo Site Redevelopments


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## hkskyline

Please amend title : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=550294
HONG KONG | CCB Tower | 31 fl | U/C

Thanks.


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## tita01

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1542071
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1542073
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1542065
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1542062

pls deleted the following double posting !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kanye

^^done.


----------



## tita01

MANILA | The Levels | 27 fl x 4 | U/C

change to

MANILA | The Levels | 27 fl - 35 fl x 4 | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1499218


----------



## kanye

^done.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=94620560

NEW YORK | Hyatt Times Square | 168m | 550ft | 53 fl | *T/O*


----------



## desertpunk

^
Done!


----------



## tita01

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1465002
completed  project


----------



## kanye

^done.


----------



## hkskyline

Please move the following thread to the Highrises section :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=908104

Old Title : HONG KONG | Wan Chai Market Redevelopment 
New Title : HONG KONG | One Wanchai (Wan Chai Market Redevelopment) | 42 fl | U/C

Thanks.


----------



## tita01

MANILA | Jazz Residences | 41 fl x 4 | U/C

change to:

MANILA | Jazz Residences | 45 fl x 2 | 50 x 2 | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456723

MANILA | La Verti Residences | 42 fl | U/C

change to :

MANILA | La Verti Residences | 150m x 2 | 48 fl x 2 | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456697

MANILA | Flair Towers | 150m x 2 | 48 fl | U/C

change to :

MANILA | Flair Towers | 48 fl x 2 | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456695

MANILA | The BeauFort | 43 fl | T/O

change to :

MANILA | The BeauFort | 170m x 2 | 43 fl x 2 | T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456714


----------



## sieradzanin1

hkskyline said:


> Please move the following thread to the Highrises section :
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=908104
> 
> Old Title : HONG KONG | Wan Chai Market Redevelopment
> New Title : HONG KONG | One Wanchai (Wan Chai Market Redevelopment) | 42 fl | U/C
> 
> Thanks.


Done.



tita01 said:


> MANILA | Jazz Residences | 41 fl x 4 | U/C
> 
> change to:
> 
> MANILA | Jazz Residences | 45 fl x 2 | 50 x 2 | U/C
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456723
> 
> MANILA | La Verti Residences | 42 fl | U/C
> 
> change to :
> 
> MANILA | La Verti Residences | 150m x 2 | 48 fl x 2 | U/C
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456697
> 
> MANILA | Flair Towers | 150m x 2 | 48 fl | U/C
> 
> change to :
> 
> MANILA | Flair Towers | 48 fl x 2 | U/C
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456695
> 
> MANILA | The BeauFort | 43 fl | T/O
> 
> change to :
> 
> MANILA | The BeauFort | 170m x 2 | 43 fl x 2 | T/O
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456714


Done.


----------



## melrocks50

Pls change the number of floors to 38 fl

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544774


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## tita01

MANILA | Manhattan Heights | U/C

change to :

MANILA | Manhattan Heights | 35 fl | 30 fl | 29 fl | 25 fl | U/C

thanks
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1476169


----------



## tita01

MANILA | Edades Tower and Garden Villas | 53 fl | U/C

change to :

MANILA | Edades Tower and Garden Villas | 250m | 53 fl | U/C

based :



tita01 said:


> *Edades Tower and Garden Villas*
> 
> 
> Philippines Project
> Pimentel Rodriguez Simbulan & Partners
> Design Architect
> Rockwell Land Corporation
> Owner/Developer
> *250m*
> Floors/Height
> Residential
> Building Use
> Under Construction
> Status
> Makati City, Philippines
> Location
> 
> http://www.cladding.com/?page_id=2397
> 
> 
> 250 m pa la tong edades eh!!!!!!!!!:banana:


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## tita01

MANILA | Malate Bayview Mansion | 44 fl | T/O

change


MANILA | Malate Bayview Mansion | 160m | 44 fl | Com


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## tita01

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464977
pls deleted . spam condos


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## tita01

MANILA | Net Lima Towers | ~170m | 40 fl | U/C

change to.

MANILA | Net Metropolis | 200m | 48 fl | 28 fl | 24 fl | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1341931

With nearly 10 years of experience and five completed projects, the company is now the biggest provider of office space in the fast-growing Bonifacio Global City central business district. It is now constructing the 28-floor Net Lima building, its 6th project, and the first green building in its portfolio.

Serving as a pilot project for the locally-developed green building standard Building for Ecologically Responsive Design Excellence (BERDE) of local green building council --- Philippine Green Building Council (PhilGBC), Net Lima incorporates designs like sun shading and a full-glass curtain wall, which reduces energy use particularly on air-conditioning; fiberglass fuel storage tanks with built-in leak detection for generators used during power outages, which compared to industry standard steel tanks in order to highlight the benefits of the local green-building standard to potential adapters.

Rufino said that with the expected coming online of Net Lima this first quarter, turnover can start this January. Complete turnover and move-in is is expected to be completed by March.

Complimenting Net Lima is another green building that is currently on the drawing board --- Net Park.

At *48 storeys high*, the initial detail for the plan, Net Park will compliment the BERDE credentials of Net Lima as they sit in the combined 1.2-hectare property that is owned by the company
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1139911&page=12

48 office storey means more than 200m , the phase 1 of net lima @ 24 floors is more than 130m , what about 48 flloor.


----------



## tita01

CEBU CITY | SM Observation Tower | 150m | U/C

change to :

CEBU CITY | SM Seaside City Complex | 150m | 12 Towers | 5 fl | U/C


----------



## sieradzanin1

tita01 said:


> MANILA | Net Lima Towers | ~170m | 40 fl | U/C
> 
> change to.
> 
> MANILA | Net Metropolis | 200m | 48 fl | 28 fl | 24 fl | U/C
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1341931
> 
> With nearly 10 years of experience and five completed projects, the company is now the biggest provider of office space in the fast-growing Bonifacio Global City central business district. It is now constructing the 28-floor Net Lima building, its 6th project, and the first green building in its portfolio.
> 
> Serving as a pilot project for the locally-developed green building standard Building for Ecologically Responsive Design Excellence (BERDE) of local green building council --- Philippine Green Building Council (PhilGBC), Net Lima incorporates designs like sun shading and a full-glass curtain wall, which reduces energy use particularly on air-conditioning; fiberglass fuel storage tanks with built-in leak detection for generators used during power outages, which compared to industry standard steel tanks in order to highlight the benefits of the local green-building standard to potential adapters.
> 
> Rufino said that with the expected coming online of Net Lima this first quarter, turnover can start this January. Complete turnover and move-in is is expected to be completed by March.
> 
> Complimenting Net Lima is another green building that is currently on the drawing board --- Net Park.
> 
> At *48 storeys high*, the initial detail for the plan, Net Park will compliment the BERDE credentials of Net Lima as they sit in the combined 1.2-hectare property that is owned by the company
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1139911&page=12
> 
> 48 office storey means more than 200m , the phase 1 of net lima @ 24 floors is more than 130m , what about 48 flloor.





tita01 said:


> CEBU CITY | SM Observation Tower | 150m | U/C
> 
> change to :
> 
> CEBU CITY | SM Seaside City Complex | 150m | 12 Towers | 5 fl | U/C


Done.


----------



## tita01

MANILA | The Capital Towers | 38 fl x 3 | U/C


MANILA | Capital Towers - Athens - Beijing - Rio | 38 fl | 40 fl | 42 fl | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1499213
and

MANILA | Two & Three Central | 29 fl | 50 fl | U/C

MANILA | Two & Three Central | 29 fl | 51 fl | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1497579


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1065131
T/O


----------



## tita01

MANILA | The Meranti at Two Serendra | 150m | 45 fl | U/C

change to :


MANILA | Two Serendra | 30 fl | 40 fl | 45 fl | 53 fl | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1502035


MANILA | San Lorenzo Place | 36 fl x 4 | U/C

change to

MANILA | San Lorenzo Place | 32 fl x 2| 36 fl x 2 | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1470741

thanks.


----------



## kanye

^all done.


----------



## tita01

MANILA | Two & Three Central | 29 fl | 51 fl | U/C

change to :

MANILA | Two & Three Central | 125m | 200m | 29 fl | 51 fl | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1497579

my base




InfinitiFX45 said:


> *Megaworld launches Makati tower*
> 
> *By Jenniffer B. Austria | Manila Standard Today | Saturday | Posted on September 22, 2012 | 12:01am*
> 
> Property developer Megaworld Corp. expects to generate P4.2 billion in sales from its newest luxurious residential tower called Three Central in Salcedo Village, Makati City.


three central is the tallest mixed use project of megaworld corporation beating 195m one central.

three central height is more than 200m + a crown on top.
and base on some filipino forumers in philippine forum.



crown on top ^^


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## dj4life

Kista Torn in Stockholm is *under construction*.


----------



## kanye

^done.


----------



## sieradzanin1

ThatOneGuy said:


> Tour Carpe Diem is Topped Out
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=96463666


Done.


----------



## tita01

MANILA | The Sapphire Residences | 125m | 38 fl | U/C

change

MANILA | The Sapphire Bloc | 135m x 4 | 38 fl x 4 | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1497578


----------



## sieradzanin1

tita01 said:


> MANILA | The Sapphire Residences | 125m | 38 fl | U/C
> 
> change
> 
> MANILA | The Sapphire Bloc | 135m x 4 | 38 fl x 4 | U/C
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1497578


Done.


----------



## tita01

MANILA | Flair Towers | 48 fl x 2 | U/C

change to

MANILA | Flair Towers | 165m | 48 fl x 2 | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456695

MANILA | Twin Oaks Place | 170m | 42 fl x 2 | U/C

to

MANILA | Twin Oaks Place | 190m | 53 fl x 2 | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456693


----------



## sieradzanin1

tita01 said:


> MANILA | Flair Towers | 48 fl x 2 | U/C
> 
> change to
> 
> MANILA | Flair Towers | 165m | 48 fl x 2 | U/C
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456695
> 
> MANILA | Twin Oaks Place | 170m | 42 fl x 2 | U/C
> 
> to
> 
> MANILA | Twin Oaks Place | 190m | 53 fl x 2 | U/C
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456693


Done.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1044559

Topped Out


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## lady gaga

Dear mods, can you please change the Rotana tower Amman to 55F according to the the video report


----------



## Ni3lS

It already is and was. It never changed. 55 fl has been in the title from the beginning.


----------



## lady gaga

Ni3lS said:


> It already is and was. It never changed. 55 fl has been in the title from the beginning.


Nope it was 50F :cheers:


----------



## lady gaga

The jordan gates on hold


----------



## Ni3lS

Could you please provide links next time? On Hold projects go to the proposed highrises section, so this is where you can find the thread as of now.


----------



## lady gaga

Ni3lS said:


> Could you please provide links next time? On Hold projects go to the proposed highrises section, so this is where you can find the thread as of now.


Ok sorry for the trouble....


----------



## Ni3lS

That's fine. That's what we're there for. I'm just letting you know  Cheers


----------



## lady gaga

Ni3lS said:


> That's fine. That's what we're there for. I'm just letting you know  Cheers


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## tita01

DAR ES SALAAM | PSPF Commercial Towers | 35 fl x 2 | U/C

to

DAR ES SALAAM | PSPF Commercial Towers | 153m | 35 fl x 2 | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549773


----------



## lady gaga

tita01 said:


> DAR ES SALAAM | PSPF Commercial Towers | 35 fl x 2 | U/C
> 
> to
> 
> DAR ES SALAAM | PSPF Commercial Towers | 153m | 35 fl x 2 | U/C
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549773


Add feets as well 501ft 

DAR ES SALAAM | PSPF Commercial Towers | 153m |5 01ft| 35 fl x 2 | U/C


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## patrykus

Change 

WARSAW | Zlota 44 | 192m | 630ft | 54 fl | U/C 

to

WARSAW | Zlota 44 | 192m | 630ft | 54 fl | *T/O*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=257171&page=54


----------



## kanye

^done.


----------



## sieradzanin1

kailash9999 said:


> Kindly rename this *thread* to this;
> 
> *BANGALORE | Mantri Pinnacle | 153m | 46 fl | U/C*


Done.


----------



## Worthington

Kindly update the status of these five towers to *T/O *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1500404
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1500716
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1500407
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456396
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1497844

sorry for a lot of work 

Thanks


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## Bassik

SAINT PETERSBURG | Alexander Nevsky | 124m | 36 fl | T/O 

to 

SAINT PETERSBURG | Alexander Nevsky | 124m | 37 fl | Com

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1159819&page=5


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## samrat_m

Please rename this thread to

KOLKATA | The Westin & The V Residences | 150m | 36 fl X 2 | U/C

and this thread to

KOLKATA | Atmosphere | 152m X 2 | 39 fl X 2 | U/C

Thanx.


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## Jakob

Please move to following thread to the "Skyscrapers" section: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=64962213#post64962213

*Final thread title:* IZMIR | Mistral | 220 m | 200 m | Prep


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## tita01

MANILA | Twin Oaks Place | 190m | 53 fl x 2 | U/C

to

MANILA | Twin Oaks Place | 173m | 43 fl x 2 | T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456693


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## tita01

pls deleted 4 being double posting

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1499217


----------



## sieradzanin1

tita01 said:


> pls deleted 4 being double posting
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1499217


Done.


----------



## Jakob

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1252401
Final name: Palladium Tower
ISTANBUL | Palladium Tower | 46 fl | U/C 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1337957
Height: 127 m
ANKARA | Paragon Tower | 32 fl | 127 m | 417 ft | T/O 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1468654
U/C
ANKARA | Cankaya University Dormitory | 130m | 427ft | 33 fl | U/C


----------



## sieradzanin1

Jakob said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1252401
> Final name: Palladium Tower
> ISTANBUL | Palladium Tower | 46 fl | U/C
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1337957
> Height: 127 m
> ANKARA | Paragon Tower | 32 fl | 127 m | 417 ft | T/O
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1468654
> U/C
> ANKARA | Cankaya University Dormitory | 130m | 427ft | 33 fl | U/C


Done.


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*NEW YORK | Gotham West*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1507554
*T/O*


----------



## desertpunk

^
Done!


----------



## haikiller11

*SAIGON | CINCO Plaza | 135m | 443ft | 35 fl | T/O => On Hold* 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1180367&highlight=saigon

*SAIGON | One Tower | 195m | 42 fl | T/O => On Hold*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1134517&highlight=saigon&page=4

*SAIGON | PV Powerland Tower | 139m | U/C => On Hold*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1142063

*SAIGON | The EverRich II | 152m | 37 fl | U/C => On Hold*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1142079&page=2

Well a very bad year it seems


----------



## desertpunk

^
Done!


----------



## Jakob

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1252401
*Height:* 180 m
*FLOORS:* 43 fl
-> ISTANBUL | Palladium Tower | 180 m | 591 ft | 43 fl | U/C


----------



## **RS**

^^thanks 

---------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690040 --->> *KHIMKI | Alexander the Great | 149m | 36 fl | 113m | 27 fl | 94m | 22 fl | U/C *


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## tita01

completed project

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1500407

thanks


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1079261 --->> * MOSCOW | Tricolor | 194m | 58 fl | T/O | 190m | 58 fl | U/C | 124m | 38 fl | T/O*


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## **RS**

^^thanks)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1427062 --->> *MOSCOW | PFC CSKA Tower | 142m | 38 fl | U/C*


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## Galandar

Hey there,

May I ask you to move Azersu Tower from Proposed to Under construction section and update information about it as the number of floors is 22 and the height is 124 m. 

Thank you!


----------



## kanye

^done.


----------



## anakngpasig

please change: MANILA | Grand Hyatt Manila Residences | 41 fl | U/C

to

*MANILA | Grand Hyatt Manila Residences | 50 fl | U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1495743

thanks


----------



## Brazuca Surfer

Please, change it:

SAO PAULO | 360º | 22 fl | T/O

to

SAO PAULO | 360º | 22 fl | Completed

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sieradzanin1

anakngpasig said:


> please change: MANILA | Grand Hyatt Manila Residences | 41 fl | U/C
> 
> to
> 
> *MANILA | Grand Hyatt Manila Residences | 50 fl | U/C*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1495743
> 
> thanks





Brazuca Surfer said:


> Please, change it:
> 
> SAO PAULO | 360º | 22 fl | T/O
> 
> to
> 
> SAO PAULO | 360º | 22 fl | Completed
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Done.


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1554640 --->> *EKATERINBURG | OperaTower | 150m+ | 43 fl | U/C *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1202987 --->>* EKATERINBURG | Demidov Plaza | 130m | 33 fl | T/O*


----------



## mohammed ghani

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=104110180#post104110180



ERBIL | Marriott Hotel | 122 m | 28 fl | U/C


----------



## kanye

^all done.


----------



## PinkFloyd

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1586545

Please change thread title to:

*LOS ANGELES | 888 Olive | 114m | 33 fl | U/C*


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

Can these changes please be made?

Thanks in advance 

*FROM*
SYDNEY | 163 Castlereagh Street | 195m | 46 fl | T/O

*TO*
SYDNEY | 161 Castlereagh Street | 191m | 46 fl | T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1105387&page=3


*FROM*
SYDNEY | 8 Chifley Square | 145m | 33 fl | U/C

*TO*
SYDNEY | 8 Chifley Square | 145m | 33 fl | T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456107&page=2


*FROM*
SYDNEY | Era | 135m | 41 fl | U/C

*TO*
SYDNEY | Era | 135m | 41 fl | T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1547859


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## mohammed ghani

BAGHDAD | General Secretariat for the Council of Ministers | 19 fl | U/C


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1561287&highlight=


----------



## kanye

^
all
done
.


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change status to *T/O*. Thanks!

MANILA | W Fifth Avenue | 30 fl | U/C ----> *MANILA | W Fifth Avenue | 30 fl | T/O* 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1485441


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## inno4321

Dear moderator would u move this one from proposed to U/C? 

SEOUL | Fourseason Hotel | 107m | 351ft | 26 fl | Demo 

to

SEOUL | Fourseason Hotel | 107m | 351ft | 26 fl | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1496940


----------



## Spookvlieger

BRUSSELS | UP-site | 143m | 42 fl | U/C

to

BRUSSELS | UP-site | 143m | 42 fl | T/O

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105313576#post105313576


Thanks in advance


----------



## Phill

pls move the thread to UC part and change the status from:

BRATISLAVA | Panorama City | 108m | 33 fl | App

to:

BRATISLAVA | Panorama City | 108m | 33 fl | U/C

thx 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105342600#post105342600


----------



## mohammed ghani

BAGHDAD | Tablo Park | Mixed-Use | +100 m | 25 fl | App

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646227&highlight=


----------



## desertpunk

^
Done!


----------



## eurico

mod please change this thread's title 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105493775#post105493775

into

SURAKARTA | Alila Hotel Solo | 124m | 27 fl | U/C

and move it into underconstruction section, thank you in advance :cheers:


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## inno4321

desertpunk said:


> ^
> Done!


^^
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1496940
Dear desertpunk
Would you move this one from "proposal to *U/C*


----------



## smfarazm..

KARACHI | The Arkadians | 131m | 34 fl x 8 - 24 fl x 10 | U/C



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1602572


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## hkskyline

Please change to U/C : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1048747

Thanks.


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

This topped out a while ago:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1515695&page=3

Thanks!


----------



## kanye

done^.


----------



## Spookvlieger

joshsam said:


> BRUSSELS | UP-site | 143m | 42 fl | U/C
> 
> to
> 
> BRUSSELS | UP-site | 143m | 42 fl | T/O
> 
> Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105313576#post105313576
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


This thread isn't changed yet?


----------



## Jakob

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=545783
*->* 170 m (Source)


----------



## Eric Offereins

could you guys change the height of the Silver tower to 127 meter? Thanks.
thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1327257


----------



## kanye

all done


----------



## Edil Arda

Its Com: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=932972


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## UjaiDidida

Thread change >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644587

Please move the thread to skyscraper section and change the thread name to:

*KUALA LUMPUR | Midvalley Tower of Light | 240m+ | 60 fl | U/C*

Thank you


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## Brazuca Surfer

Please:

BALNEARIO CAMBORIU | Villa Serena | 164m x 2 | 49 fl x 2 | T/O

to

BALNEARIO CAMBORIU | Villa Serena | 164m x 2 | 49 fl x 2 | Com

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1336645

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## Jakob

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1604024
-> *U/C*


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

could someone change this thread to U/C? it says completed, while in reality only 1 of the buildings in the 3 building complex is.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1452897


----------



## vraem

DN ARCHIVES

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1461290

change title

LA PAZ | Tower Sunflowers | 150m | 38 fl | Com


----------



## kanye

all done


----------



## mohammed ghani

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1592390&highlight=



BAGHDAD | Jadriya Towers | 35 fl x 2 | U/C


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## Pals_RGB

Moderators change the thread title of http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1550167

from -

NOIDA | Delhi One | 190m | ? fl | U/C

to -

*NOIDA | Delhi One | 190m-42fl + 37fl + 32fl + more | U/C *

source 1
source 2


----------



## Pals_RGB

Mods delete this duplicate thread.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1654954


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## Pals_RGB

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1384796

*MUMBAI | Radisson Hotel | 35 fl | U/C

*to
*
MUMBAI | Radisson Blu Plaza Hotel | 144 m | 29 fl | U/C *


----------



## Pals_RGB

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=699088&highlight=mumbai

Cancelled. Move it to archives.


----------



## sieradzanin1

Pals_RGB said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1384796
> 
> *MUMBAI | Radisson Hotel | 35 fl | U/C
> 
> *to
> *
> MUMBAI | Radisson Blu Plaza Hotel | 144 m | 29 fl | U/C *





Pals_RGB said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=699088&highlight=mumbai
> 
> Cancelled. Move it to archives.


Done.


----------



## kanye

^^thanks, done)


----------



## anakngpasig

sorry, inadvertently created a new thread in the wrong section, please transfer to Proposed Highrises. thanks.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1665284


----------



## kanye

done^


----------



## mohammed ghani

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1560467&page=6&highlight=



BAGHDAD | Baghdad Rayhan Hotel by Rotana | 105m | 30 fl | U/C




Thanks  .


----------



## kanye

done^


----------



## mika693

Hello, I created a thread that already existed, could you please remove, thanks.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1666805


----------



## mohammed ghani

BAGHDAD | Jadriya Tower | + 100m | 22 fl | U/C


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108029460#post108029460


Thanks  .


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## Jakob

*Final name:* Levent 199
*->* ISTANBUL | Levent 199 | 170m | 558ft | 42 fl | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=580943

*Final height:* 153 m
*Floors:* 35 fl
*->* ISTANBUL | Torun Tower | 153m | 502ft | 35 fl | U/C ‎
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=785672


----------



## NWTS

*Request 1 *

Hello

Please change the thread title 

from

LONDON | Baltimore Wharf | 150m | *44* fl | U/C

to 

LONDON | Baltimore Wharf | 150m | *45* fl | U/C

Thanks a lot. 

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1668470

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Request 2*

Can you please move this thread in the U/C section? 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...1090771&page=4

LONDON | Heron Plaza | 135m | 43 fl | U/C

Thanks


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## Denjiro

Please change this thread title:

*HANOI | Handico Tower | 33 fl | U/C*

to 

*HANOI | Handico Tower | 39 fl | T/O*


----------



## Denjiro

Please change this thread title:

*SAIGON | Thao Dien Pearl | 30 fl x 2 | U/C*

to 

*SAIGON | Thao Dien Pearl | 2 x 33fl | T/O*


----------



## Denjiro

Please modify this thread title:
SAIGON | PVPower landmark Tower | 139m | 40 fl | On Hold

to 

*SAIGON | PVPower Landmark Tower | 139m | 40 fl | T/O*


----------



## sieradzanin1

Denjiro said:


> Please change this thread title:
> 
> *HANOI | Handico Tower | 33 fl | U/C*
> 
> to
> 
> *HANOI | Handico Tower | 39 fl | T/O*





Denjiro said:


> Please change this thread title:
> 
> *SAIGON | Thao Dien Pearl | 30 fl x 2 | U/C*
> 
> to
> 
> *SAIGON | Thao Dien Pearl | 2 x 33fl | T/O*





Denjiro said:


> Please modify this thread title:
> SAIGON | PVPower landmark Tower | 139m | 40 fl | On Hold
> 
> to
> 
> *SAIGON | PVPower Landmark Tower | 139m | 40 fl | T/O*


Done.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Topped out: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1325385

Thanks


----------



## kanye

^done.


----------



## Denjiro

Please modify this thread title.
*HANOI | Mulberry Lane | 37 fl | 35 fl x 2 | 30 fl x 2 | U/C*

to

*HANOI | Mulberry Lane | 37 fl | 35 fl x 2 | 30 fl x 2 | T/O*


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## TheMystic

completed projects

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1539000&page=2
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1485441&page=2


----------



## mohammed ghani

ERBIL | Central Park Residences | +100m | 11 x 25 fl | U/C


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108883505#post108883505


Thanx  .


----------



## clearkskewndel

Both Project IS Awesome..... I Like it........


----------



## Pals_RGB

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1655556&highlight=mumbai

*50fl | 41fl x 2 | 27fl*


----------



## desertpunk

^^
Done. Thanks!


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1640002 -->> *KRASNOYARSK | Panorama | 118m | 30 fl | T/O*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1604671 -->> *EKATERINBURG | Krylov | 100m+ | 32 fl | 27 fl | U/C*


----------



## sieradzanin1

**RS** said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1640002 -->> *KRASNOYARSK | Panorama | 118m | 30 fl | T/O*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1604671 -->> *EKATERINBURG | Krylov | 100m+ | 32 fl | 27 fl | U/C*


Done.


----------



## Kolony

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1553258

Needs to be changed to:


Edmonton|The Pearl|119m|390ft|36 Fl|T/O


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## Major Deegan

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109629596#post109629596

Change to T/O


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
 Done.


----------



## ChegiNeni

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1553924

* VIENNA | Citygate | 100m | 35 fl | U/C *

Please change to

*VIENNA | Citygate | 110m | 35 fl | U/C *

Thanks!!


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1443589

Change to T/O


----------



## ThatOneGuy

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483141&
Topped Out


----------



## sieradzanin1

Yuri S Andrade said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1443589
> 
> Change to T/O





ThatOneGuy said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483141&
> Topped Out


Done.


----------



## mohammed ghani

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1587601&highlight=

Please move it to Highrises section


Thanks  .


----------



## mohammed ghani

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1592390


BAGHDAD | Crystal Towers | +100m | 22 fl | U/C


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## droneriot

*SHANGHAI | Kempinski Hotel | 185m x 2 | 607ft x 2 | U/C*

please change to

*SHANGHAI | Kempinski Hotel | 185m x 2 | 607ft x 2 | T/O*

(been that way for a year now)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1421012


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## davidwsk

Kindly please move the thread 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1617524

to "Skyscrapers" section & rename the thread title to:

*KUALA LUMPUR | Kempinski Hotel & Residences | 200m+ x 3 | 60 fl | 55 f | 50 fl | U/C*

Thanks.


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## mohammed ghani

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1560467&highlight=

*
BAGHDAD | Baghdad Rayhan Hotel by Rotana | 120m | 32 fl | U/C
*

Thanks  .


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## HD

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1724071&page=2

please change 

FRANKFURT | Skyline Plaza Residential Tower | 160m | 50 fl+ | Pro 

to

FRANKFURT | Skyline Plaza Tower 2 | 160m | 47fl | Pro 

thank you


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Height and status Change

SHENZHEN | Futian Technology Plaza | 178m | 41 fl | 161m | 37 fl | 124m | 28 fl | U/C

To

SHENZHEN | Futian Technology Square | 180m | 43 fl | 164m | 39 fl | 120m | 28 fl | T/O

Source: http://bol.szhome.com/House_detail_1.aspx?id=2793

Thread Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=569385


----------



## steve5

Please move and change title:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1326081

ZURICH | Kornhaus / Grain Elevator | 118m | *U/C*


----------



## sieradzanin1

Faisal Shourov said:


> Height and status Change
> 
> SHENZHEN | Futian Technology Plaza | 178m | 41 fl | 161m | 37 fl | 124m | 28 fl | U/C
> 
> To
> 
> SHENZHEN | Futian Technology Square | 180m | 43 fl | 164m | 39 fl | 120m | 28 fl | T/O
> 
> Source: http://bol.szhome.com/House_detail_1.aspx?id=2793
> 
> Thread Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=569385





steve5 said:


> Please move and change title:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1326081
> 
> ZURICH | Kornhaus / Grain Elevator | 118m | *U/C*


Done.


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

Can you please move this one to the main forum and change to under construction? TIA 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1521454&page=2


----------



## sieradzanin1

Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


> Can you please move this one to the main forum and change to under construction? TIA
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1521454&page=2


Done.


----------



## hkskyline

Please amend name of : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1642922

HONG KONG | Trinity Towers | 39 fl | 38 fl | 28 fl | T/O


----------



## Jakob

Please change the title of the following thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1524047

IZMIR | Novus Tower and Ventus Tower | 120m | 33 fl | 100m | 30 fl | Prep


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## IThomas

Please... can someone change their names? thank you 

here
*MILAN | CityLife District | Il Curvo | 165m | 541ft | ?? fl | App*

here
*MILAN | CityLife District | Lo Storto - Generali Tower | 175m | 574ft | 44 fl | Prep*


----------



## sieradzanin1

IThomas said:


> Please... can someone change their names? thank you
> 
> here
> *MILAN | CityLife District | Il Curvo | 165m | 541ft | ?? fl | App*
> 
> here
> *MILAN | CityLife District | Lo Storto - Generali Tower | 175m | 574ft | 44 fl | Prep*


Done.


----------



## HD

please change this http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=114952898#post114952898

to FRANKFURT | Skyline Plaza Tower 2 | 165m | 48 fl | Pro


----------



## mariusCT

This is Approved, not U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1550112


----------



## sieradzanin1

HD said:


> please change this http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=114952898#post114952898
> 
> to FRANKFURT | Skyline Plaza Tower 2 | 165m | 48 fl | Pro





mariusCT said:


> This is Approved, not U/C
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1550112


Done.


----------



## kanye

^^Let's wait when they gonna start with pilling.

changed to Prep.


----------



## eurico

mod please change the title of this thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1694737&page=2

JAKARTA | Wisma Mulia 2 | 100m+ | 42 fl | U/C

to

JAKARTA | Wisma Mulia 2 | 145m | 37 fl | U/C


----------



## eurico

mod please change the title of this thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1641730&page=3

SURAKARTA | Best Western Hotel Solo Baru | 20 fl | U/C

to

SURAKARTA | Best Western Hotel Solo Baru | 21 fl | T/O


----------



## sieradzanin1

eurico said:


> mod please change the title of this thread
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1694737&page=2
> 
> JAKARTA | Wisma Mulia 2 | 100m+ | 42 fl | U/C
> 
> to
> 
> JAKARTA | Wisma Mulia 2 | 145m | 37 fl | U/C





eurico said:


> mod please change the title of this thread
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1641730&page=3
> 
> SURAKARTA | Best Western Hotel Solo Baru | 20 fl | U/C
> 
> to
> 
> SURAKARTA | Best Western Hotel Solo Baru | 21 fl | T/O


Done.


----------



## spectre000

Please change to Topped Out. Thanks!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1375053

NEW YORK | 7 Bryant Park | 134m | 441ft | 28 fl | T/O


----------



## hunser

Please move 5 Beekman Street to the skyscraper section. 

The roof is 189m but with the crown clearly over 200m. 

--> *NEW YORK | 5 Beekman St. | 200m+ | 656ft+ | 47 fl | U/C*


----------



## Ni3lS

spectre000 said:


> Please change to Topped Out. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1375053
> 
> NEW YORK | 7 Bryant Park | 134m | 441ft | 28 fl | T/O


Done



hunser said:


> Please move 5 Beekman Street to the skyscraper section.
> 
> The roof is 189m but with the crown clearly over 200m.
> 
> --> *NEW YORK | 5 Beekman St. | 200m+ | 656ft+ | 47 fl | U/C*


Says who, besides you? Gonna leave this one to Desertpunk, starter of that particular thread.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Topped out 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=606022


----------



## davidwsk

Hi ,kindly please move below thread to "Proposed Skyscrapers" Section

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=116256974#post116256974

and rename:
KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Tradewinds | 250m+ | 50 fl | 26 fl | Prep

Thanks.


----------



## Jakob

Why is this thread marked as "completed"? It's still under construction:

https://foursquare.com/v/emka-yapı-aş--istoç-saray-şantiyesi/526f88d211d27584d354f143/photos


----------



## Jakob

Final title for this thread:
ISTANBUL | AND Plaza | 102m | 26 fl | U/C

Please move it to the U/C section.

Cheers!


----------



## Daehanminguk

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=116461603#post116461603

<change the status to> canceled


----------



## Ni3lS

ThatOneGuy said:


> Topped out
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=606022


Source?



davidwsk said:


> Hi ,kindly please move below thread to "Proposed Skyscrapers" Section
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=116256974#post116256974
> 
> and rename:
> KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Tradewinds | 250m+ | 50 fl | 26 fl | Prep
> 
> Thanks.


Done



Jakob said:


> Why is this thread marked as "completed"? It's still under construction:
> 
> https://foursquare.com/v/emka-yapı-aş--istoç-saray-şantiyesi/526f88d211d27584d354f143/photos


Was probably moved a while back during a clean up of the highrises section. Threads that haven't been updated in 2 years or more are usually assumed to be completed (if already topped out). 



Jakob said:


> Final title for this thread:
> ISTANBUL | AND Plaza | 102m | 26 fl | U/C
> 
> Please move it to the U/C section.
> 
> Cheers!


Done



Daehanminguk said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=116461603#post116461603
> 
> <change the status to> canceled


Please try not to create threads like this one (visions) in the first place. Now you're basically creating threads for the archives, which is useless. Don't create threads for completed projects or visions that are bound to be canceled.


----------



## davidwsk

Kindly move the thread to Highrise U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1614693

*KUALA LUMPUR | The Fennel | 150m x 3 | 38 fl x 3 | U/C*

Thanks.


----------



## anakngpasig

Kindly change the status to *T/O*:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482768


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Topped out:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1553473


----------



## sieradzanin1

davidwsk said:


> Kindly move the thread to Highrise U/C
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1614693
> 
> *KUALA LUMPUR | The Fennel | 150m x 3 | 38 fl x 3 | U/C*
> 
> Thanks.





anakngpasig said:


> Kindly change the status to *T/O*:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482768





Azer_Akhundov said:


> Topped out:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1553473


Done.


----------



## davidwsk

Hi Please rename thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1614675

to lower case for project name.. 

KUALA LUMPUR | Arcoris Mont Kiara | 120m | 35 fl | 18 fl | U/C


Thanks.


----------



## anakngpasig

Please add height: *118m*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482768

Source: http://www.emporis.com/building/centuria-medical-makati-makati-philippines

Thanks!


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Delete this thread cause is a copy. Just didn't know of the thread before, I'm sorry

www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745464


----------



## Seoul_Korea

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738657

^^
Change the name to *Accor-Ambassador Yongsan Hotel*


----------



## Seoul_Korea

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742655&highlight=

^^^^^^^^

Change to _*Completed*_


----------



## sieradzanin1

davidwsk said:


> Hi Please rename thread:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1614675
> 
> to lower case for project name..
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR | Arcoris Mont Kiara | 120m | 35 fl | 18 fl | U/C
> 
> 
> Thanks.





anakngpasig said:


> Please add height: *118m*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482768
> 
> Source: http://www.emporis.com/building/centuria-medical-makati-makati-philippines
> 
> Thanks!





Seoul_Korea said:


> Delete this thread cause is a copy. Just didn't know of the thread before, I'm sorry
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745464





Seoul_Korea said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738657
> 
> ^^
> Change the name to *Accor-Ambassador Yongsan Hotel*





Seoul_Korea said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742655&highlight=
> 
> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> Change to _*Completed*_


Done.


----------



## Guajiro1

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1499675

Please change its name to Juan Felipe Ibarra Complex, its status to Completed and the heights to 105m and 75m.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1499675

Change the title to _*SANTIAGO DEL ESTERO | Ministerios de Economía y Educación | 22 fl | 16 fl | Com*_


----------



## sieradzanin1

Guajiro1 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1499675
> 
> Please change its name to Juan Felipe Ibarra Complex, its status to Completed and the heights to 105m and 75m.





Seoul_Korea said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1499675
> 
> Change the title to _*SANTIAGO DEL ESTERO | Ministerios de Economía y Educación | 22 fl | 16 fl | Com*_


Done.


----------



## redcode

DANANG | Danang City Administrative Centre | 167m | 34 fl | T/O


>> *DANANG | Danang City Administrative Centre | 167m | 34 fl | Completed
*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

This is complete:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1515695


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Change the title to *SEOUL | Geumcheon IT Factory | 107m | 26 fl | Com*

SEOUL | Geumcheon IT Factory | 180m | 590ft | 26 fl | U/C


----------



## ThatOneGuy

This has been topped out for ages:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=117343825


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*BOSTON | AVA Theater District - 45 Stuart St.*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1665637
*Topped out*


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Change the height from _*BATUMI | Porta Batumi Tower | 55 fl | 220m | U/C*_ to *BATUMI | Porta Bat'umi | 163m | 43 fl | U/C*

And merge with this

link


Thanks


----------



## Nodara95

Seoul_Korea said:


> Change the height from _*BATUMI | Porta Batumi Tower | 55 fl | 220m | U/C*_ to *BATUMI | Porta Bat'umi | 163m | 43 fl | U/C*
> 
> And merge with this
> 
> link
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hey jackie chan don't write wrong infos. Porta Batumi will be 55fl and 220m. it was made mistaken in Highrises by me. if it is possible,please someone transfer this thread in skyscrapers.

thanks


----------



## Jakob

Please change the title of this thread as in the following:

GAZIANTEP | Iconova | 162m | 43 fl | 138m | 35 fl | 123m | 31 fl | 115m | 29 fl | 106m | 27 fl | U/C



amastus said:


> Dear Jakob I have learnt exact floors and heights of buildings according to sales office of Iconova.
> 
> Iconova Block A1 - 29 Floors , 115.16 meter height
> Iconova Block A2 - 35 Floors , 138.47 meter height
> 
> Iconova Block B1 - 32 Floors , 126.50 meter height
> Iconova Block B2 - 27 Floors , 105.80 meter height
> 
> Iconova Block C1 - 27 Floors , 105.80 meter height
> Iconova Block C2 - 31 Floors , 123.00 meter height
> 
> Iconova Block R - 43 Floors , 162.20 meter height


----------



## desertpunk

Done!


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change to *T/O*:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464991

Thanks!


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change to *T/O*:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1543966

Thanks!


----------



## Ni3lS

Source?


----------



## mafd12

Change, please:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1451596&page=2
MONTERREY | Metropolitan Center | 170mx2 | 40flx2 | 130m | 30fl | U/C
to
MONTERREY | Metropolitan Center | 210m | 50fl | 170m | 40fl | 130m | 30fl | U/C


Thank you for your attention.


----------



## mafd12

Also do you can move Metropolitan Center to Skyscrapers, please.


Thank you.


----------



## Ni3lS

^^ See the discussion in that thread.


----------



## mafd12

Change the name to *Bonum de Mardel*:

(info in the last post)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1783428&highlight=

and the number of the floors to *30*:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1783414


Thank you for your attention.


----------



## sieradzanin1

mafd12 said:


> Change the name to *Bonum de Mardel*:
> 
> (info in the last post)
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1783428&highlight=
> 
> and the number of the floors to *30*:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1783414
> 
> 
> Thank you for your attention.


Done.


----------



## inno4321

Dear moderator
this project move to U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120532618#post120532618

THANKS


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## mafd12

Change to *T/O.*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1783431



Thank you for your attention.


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## eurico

it is completed mod...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120638927#post120638927

kay:


----------



## african

Change: 
NAIROBI | Prism Tower | 112m | 367ft | 32 fl | U/C

to 133 metres | 435 feet


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## mafd12

Change the number of floors to 36 and the height to 145m and 476ft:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1783428&highlight=


And the numbers of the floors of this to 21:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120790656#post120790656



Thank you for your attention.


----------



## towerpower123

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120865448&postcount=8

1st tower topped out and almost fully clad. Second has not started yet. Possible third!


----------



## towerpower123

Change to Topped Out
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120865544&postcount=11


----------



## mafd12

Change the name, is Parke, isn´t Pake, my mistake:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1783728&highlight=



Thank you for your attention.


----------



## Gros Matou

This thread is outdated :
MONTREAL | Tour de l'avenue des Canadiens-de-Montréal | 197m | 62 fl | U/C

This is the same project by the same developer, on the same lot, updated : MONTREAL | Tour des Canadiens | 167m | 50 fl | U/C


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## mafd12

Moved to Skyscrapers:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1451596&page=2



Thank you for your attention.


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## IThomas

Please mod, can you move and change the name's thread? Thanks 

*MILAN | CityLife - Il Curvo | 168m | 551ft | 31 fl | U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121631528#post121631528


----------



## justproject

please change

TBILISI | Axis towers | 2 x 130m | 2 x 33 fl | U/C

to

TBILISI | Axis towers | 2 x 150m | 2 x 40 fl | U/C


----------



## mafd12

Change to *T/O:*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745352


Thank you for your attention.


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Topped Out
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1643429
Thank You


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## inno4321

would you changed from COM to U/C?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1496940&page=2


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## Jakob

I marked this thread as "Pro", but it's "U/C". Please change it. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122547042#post122547042


----------



## Gutovsky

Birmann 32 in São Paulo has begun, so now it's U/C! Video in the thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122546437#post122546437


----------



## nicholasrudar

IRVINE | 200 Spectrum Center | 323ft | 21 fl | U/C

please change to T/O 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1805531


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## Kolony

Samara| Vilonovskaya Street | 113M | 34 Floors | T/O 

Should be changed to: 

Samara | Vilonovskaya Street | 113M | 34 Floors | Com

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1521643

Thanks.


----------



## Kolony

Moscow | Oruzheiniy | 120M | 27 Floors | T/O

Should be changed to:


Moscow | Oruzheiniy | 120M | 27 Floors | Com


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1657471

Thanks.


----------



## mafd12

Change to *185m, 47fl and T/O:*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1792110


Thank you for your attention.


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## chilcano

change title

LIMA | Building Bank of the Nation | 138m | 30 fl | U/C

to

LIMA | Building Bank of the Nation | 140m | 30 fl | U/C

accordingly

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1665581&page=48


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## mafd12

Change to *T/O:*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1783722&highlight=


Thank you for your attention.


----------



## dj4life

STOCKHOLM | Kista Torn | 116m | 40 fl | 17 fl | U/C 

Please, change the status to T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1543146&page=2&highlight=kista+torn

Thank you.


----------



## dj4life

STOCKHOLM | Tors Torn (Thor´s towers) | 120m | 104m | 35 fl | 30 fl | App 

Please, change the name *Norra Tornen* and the status to *Pre*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123614356#post123614356

Thank you.


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## Scrapernab2

Changsha J57 seems to be officially topped off since February.


----------



## grant1simons2

4marq in Minneapolis is T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1614854&page=2


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## mariusCT

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1687800

Official height is 118m, according to the constructor.


----------



## justproject

please change:

TBILISI | Axis towers | 2 x 150m | 2 x 40 fl | U/C

TO

TBILISI | Axis towers | 2 x 142m | 2 x 36 fl | U/C


----------



## justproject

TBILISI | Millennium Hotel | 130m | 35 fl | U/C 

TO

TBILISI | Millennium Hotel | 130m | 35 fl | T/O


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## Silentstorm1

ZAGREB | 135 m | 120 m | 95 m | 74 m - on hold (Savica project)


----------



## Seoul_Korea

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1743176&highlight=

Change to Completed



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1743050&highlight=

Change to Completed


----------



## kanye

^done


----------



## african

please change

NAIROBI | UAP Tower | 143m | 469ft | 33 fl | T/O thread

to

NAIROBI | UAP Tower | 163m | 535ft | 33 fl | T/O


----------



## Ni3lS

^^ Is there an official source?


----------



## african

Ni3lS said:


> ^^ Is there an official source?


Yeah, thing is I've noticed that no one else uses a source so I thought there wouldn't be any need for one.

Anyway, the sources can be found on the links below. They've got the height in feet wrong since Kenya doesn't use the imperial system but height in metres should do.


UAP Tower Brochure


UAP Tower | Mainpage

For a more detailed look on the buildings progress in the Kenyan thread where they already changed the height.

UPPER HILL | UAP Tower | 163m | 33 fl | T/O


----------



## geoking66

Can TYSONS CORNER | Capital One HQ | 143m | 470ft | 35 fl | Prep be changed to U/C? Crane is up.


----------



## sieradzanin1

geoking66 said:


> Can TYSONS CORNER | Capital One HQ | 143m | 470ft | 35 fl | Prep be changed to U/C? Crane is up.


Done.


----------



## african

No one has changed the building 

From

NAIROBI | UAP Tower | 143m | 469ft | 33 fl | T/O 

to

NAIROBI | UAP Tower | 163m | 535ft | 33 fl | T/O

Sources from the company's website:


UAP Tower Brochure


UAP Tower | Mainpage

Plus why am I the only one giving sources?


----------



## Ni3lS

african said:


> Plus why am I the only one giving sources?


You are not. Why are you bothered by this anyway? I think the information 'to be as reliable as possible' is an acceptable standard for this forum to live up to.


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change the project title to:

MANILA | The Curve | *137m* | *32 fl* | U/C

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744347
Source: http://www.som.com/projects/the_curve_tower

Thanks!


----------



## kanye

^done


----------



## iamtheSTIG

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1804094

MANCHESTER | Old Granada Studios | St John's | 100m + | Pro

Change to

MANCHESTER | Old Granada Studios | St John's | Upto 150m/50fl | Pro

Source has been posted in the thread


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## mafd12

Change to *T/O:*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1783725&page=2&highlight=


Thanl you for your attention.


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## Cal_Escapee

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1537898&page=3
Definitely topped out.


----------



## Cal_Escapee

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618531&page=2
Has been topped out for a while.


----------



## kanye

^^done


----------



## ReginaWills

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599433

Topped out..


----------



## kanye

^done


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change to T/O:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1495743

Thanks!


----------



## the man from k-town

please change to U/C 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456399


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## chilcano

DUPLICATE AND FALSE

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1841901&highlight=lima


THE THREAD IS TRUE: LIMA | Building Bank of the Nation | 140m | 30 fl | U/C


THANKS


----------



## kanye

Done^


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change the project name to: *Oré Central*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1707389

Thanks!


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## Le Clerk

Hello ! Bucharest One is T/O. Can you please change the status ?
:cheers:


----------



## singoone

Please change title of this project to "V Tower Prague"

Thank you.


----------



## kanye

both done


----------



## Mr Cladding

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124995384

Move the following thread to u/c and change the name of the thread to "The Madison".


----------



## Nadini

Please mark this as completed (and if possible update the number of floors to 44fl)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1559754&page=3


----------



## Ni3lS

Mr Cladding said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124995384
> 
> Move the following thread to u/c and change the name of the thread to "The Madison".


Please post U/C pics



Nadini said:


> Please mark this as completed (and if possible update the number of floors to 44fl)
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1559754&page=3


Done


----------



## iamtheSTIG

Name change - accidentally forgot to include the city:

From

*River St Serviced Apartments | 42 fl | 125m | App*

To:

*MANCHESTER | River St Serviced Apartments | 42 fl | 125m | App*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127262618#post127262618


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## Rain Drops

Can the mod please help me find the PSPF Dar es Salaam thread, I have tried to search for it here but failed. Was it deleted?


----------



## Ni3lS

^^ You'll have to be more specific.


----------



## Mr Cladding

Modify the following scheme from Proposed to Approved

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1826683


----------



## kanye

^done


----------



## chilcano

change status:


LIMA | Building Bank of the Nation | 140m | 30 fl | U/C

to

LIMA | Building Bank of the Nation | 140m | 30 fl | T/O


----------



## IThomas

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127611689

Please mod, can you rename the thread in 

*MILAN | Lo Storto - Generali Tower | 185m | 606ft | 44 fl | U/C * ?

Thanks 

It is part of CityLife, but the tower will host the new headquarters of the insurance company Generali.


----------



## mafd12

Change to *T/O:*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1793448&page=3&highlight=


Thank you for your attention.


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## chilcano

change to title

LIMA | Building Bank of the Nation | 140m | 30 fl | T/O

to

LIMA | Building Hito Cultural | 140m | 30 fl | T/O


----------



## Victhor

Please, change from u/c to complete:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1434404


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## kimahrikku1

I just created a thread but made two small mistakes in the title :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1860156

Could you please replace title from :
INCHEON | Songdo International City Hoban Vertium Phase 1 | 112m x8 | 367ft x2 | 33 fl x15 | U/C

To :

INCHEON | Songdo International City Hoban Vertium Phase 1 | 112m *x15* | 367ft *x15* | 33 fl x15 | U/C


----------



## kimahrikku1

I just created ANOTHER thread but got mixed up in the title :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1860161

Could you please replace title from :
INCHEON | Songdo International City Hoban | 153m x18 | 501ft x18 | 46 fl x18 | Prep

To :

INCHEON | *Songdo The Sharp Central City* | 153m x18 | 501ft x18 | 46 fl x18 | Prep


----------



## kimahrikku1

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1597048
Please change from T/O to Comp.

Also, change project title from :
SEOUL | Ssangyong Yongsan Platinum Towers | 150m x 2 | 492ft | 30 fl x 2 | T/O
To :
SEOUL | Twin City Namsan Tower | 150m x 2 | 492ft | 30 fl x 2 | Comp




http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1743706
Please change from T/O to Comp.



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1747283
Please change from Demo to Prep.



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1647893
Please change from U/C to Comp.



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746597
Please change from U/C to Comp.



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1663069
Please change from T/O to Comp.

Also, change project title from :
SEOUL | Sindonga Familie | 150m x 2 | 41 fl | T/O
To :
SEOUL | *Gangdong Herrscher* | 150m x 2 | 41 fl | *Comp*



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1662483
Please change from T/O to Comp.



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845803
Please change from T/O to Comp.



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845776
Please change from T/O to Comp.



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1846050
Please change from T/O to U/C. (due to error)



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845790
Please rename from :
SIHEUNG | Siheung Station Central Prugio | 162m | 532ft | 49 fl x6 | Prep
To :
*YONGIN | Giheung* Station Central Prugio | 162m | 532ft | 49 fl x6 | Prep



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1496940&page=3
Please change from T/O to Comp.



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1743176
Please revert back from Comp. to U/C (error from person who created topic and got confused between phase 1 and 2)


----------



## anakngpasig

1. Please change title to MANILA | ArthaLand Century Pacific Tower | 136m | *32 fl* | U/C

Thread Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1736036

Project Details from Skidmore, Owings & Merrill

*******

2. Please change to *T/O*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1665284


Thanks!


----------



## Torch

616 1st Ave got an official name: *American Copper Buildings*

Proof: JDS Developement Group

So please change title to:

NEW YORK | *American Copper Buildings* (616 1st Ave) | 165m | 540ft | 46 fl | 143m | 470ft | 35 fl | U/C

Thread Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1517282

Thanks!


----------



## pepetio

Yrs


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

I'm ready for more new skyscrapers.


----------



## kimahrikku1

Just realised I asked for this a couple of weeks ago :



> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742832
> SEOUL | Yongsan District 4 Hyosung Residential Complex | 161m x 2 | 40 fl | 135m x 3 | 33 fl | Prep
> To
> SEOUL | Illio House Towers | 161m x 2 | 40 fl | 135m x 3 | 33 fl | Prep


But, I made a mistake and what I meant was the other way around.

The old title was : SEOUL | Illio House Towers | 161m x 2 | 40 fl | 135m x 3 | 33 fl | Prep

And the new correct title : SEOUL | *Yongsan District 4 Hyosung Residential Complex* | 161m x 2 | 40 fl | 135m x 3 | 33 fl | Prep


Thank you in advance for changing it back to its correct name.


----------



## xAKxRUSx

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1343703&page=3
This has been built. It is finished.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Tomorrow evening I will try and update this forgotten request thread.

Edit: Updated!


----------



## IThomas

Please mod, can you change title?

*MILAN | Il Curvo - Intesa SanPaolo Tower | 175m | 574ft | 28 fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691015

Source:


> Mentre a riempire il «Curvo», la terza torre opera dell’architetto Daniel Libeskind ancora tutta da edificare, secondo fonti finanziarie potrebbe essere Intesa Sanpaolo


http://milano.corriere.it/notizie/c...ta-96f0f212-1d82-11e6-8d1a-6eb7d9c593f0.shtml


----------



## kimahrikku1

Please proceed to the following changes:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1743044
SEOUL | Banpo Acroriver Park Towers | 115m x 4 | 31 fl x 4 | 110m x 2 | 30 fl x 2 | U/C 
To
SEOUL | *Banpo Acroriver Park* | 115m x 4 | 31 fl x 4 | 110m x 2 | 30 fl x 2 | *T/O* 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742714
SEOUL | Yongsan Raemian Twin Towers | 150m x 2 | 40 fl x 2 | U/C 
To
SEOUL | *Raemian Yongsan* | 150m x 2 | 40 fl x 2 | U/C 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1869153
SUWON | Gwanggyo Office Lakeview Tower | 175m | 574ft | 41 fl x 2 | App 
To
SUWON | *Gwanggyo SK View Lake Tower* | 175m | 574ft | 41 fl x 2 | App 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1916170
YONGIN | Seongbok Station Lotte Castle Gold Town | 115m | 377ft | 34 fl x 13 | App 
To
YONGIN | Seongbok Station Lotte Castle Gold Town | 115m | 377ft | 34 fl x 13 | *Prep*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845015
BUSAN | Sajik Lotte Castle the Classic | 115m x 8 | 377ft x 8 | 34 fl x 8 | U/C 
To
BUSAN | Sajik Lotte Castle the Classic | 115m x 8 | 377ft x 8 | 34 fl x 8 | *T/O*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1916169
BUSAN | Yeonjae Lotte Castle & Daesian | 124m | 408ft | 37 fl x 8 | App 
To
BUSAN | Yeonjae Lotte Castle & Daesian | 124m | 408ft | 37 fl x 8 | *Prep*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1850670
SEOUL | Seocho Estige S | 105m | 344ft | 32 fl x 5 | U/C 
To
SEOUL | *Raemian Seocho Estige S* | 105m | 344ft | 32 fl x 5 | U/C 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845121
SEOUL | Raemian Jamwon | 124m x 5 | 408ft x 5 | 34 fl x 5 | T/O 
To
SEOUL | Raemian *Sinbanpo Palace* | 124m x 5 | 408ft x 5 | 34 fl x 5 | T/O 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1860161
INCHEON | Songdo The Sharp Central City | 153m x 18 | 501ft x 18 | 46 fl x 18 | Prep 
To
INCHEON | Songdo The Sharp Central City | 153m x 18 | 501ft x 18 | 46 fl x 18 | *U/C*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1867523
INCHEON | Hillstate Lake Songdo | 121m x 9 | 398ft x 9 | 36 fl | App 
To
INCHEON | Hillstate Lake Songdo | 121m x 9 | 398ft x 9 | 36 fl | *Prep*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1743041
SEOUL | Tower 730 | 135m | 444ft | 28 fl | U/C
To
SEOUL | Tower 730 | 135m | 444ft | 28 fl | *T/O*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1894139
GOYANG | Ilsan The Sharp Gravista | 162m | 532ft | 49 fl x 4 | App
To
GOYANG | Ilsan The Sharp Gravista | 162m | 532ft | 49 fl x 4 | *Prep*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1927699
SEOUL | Sucho District Complex | 22fl | U/C 
To
SEOUL | *Seocho *District Complex | 22fl | U/C 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1828975
SEOUL | Geumcheon Town Residences | 153m x 3 | 503ft x 3 | 39 fl x 3 | App
To
SEOUL | Geumcheon Town Residences | 153m x 3 | 503ft x 3 | 39 fl x 3 | *Demo*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1925810
SEOUL | Seoul Archive | 5 fl | U/C 
To
SEOUL | Seoul *Archives* | 5 fl | U/C 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875095
ULSAN | Geuma Dream Palace R | 134m | 439ft | 40 fl x 4 | App 
To
ULSAN | Geuma Dream Palace R | 134m | 439ft | 40 fl x 4 | *Prep*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1870915
YANGSAN | Yangsan Yurim Norway Forest | 137m | 449ft | 41 fl x 3 | App 
To
YANGSAN | Yangsan Yurim Norway Forest | 137m | 449ft | 41 fl x 3 | *Prep*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904277
DAEGU | Beomeo Central Prugio | 162m | 539ft | 49 fl x 5 | App 
To
DAEGU | Beomeo Central Prugio | 162m | 539ft | 49 fl x 5 | *Demo*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1905311
GIMHAE | Jangyu Gyeongdong Leein Highest | 134m | 439ft | 40 fl x 7 | App 
To
GIMHAE | Jangyu Gyeongdong Leein Highest | 134m | 439ft | 40 fl x 7 | *Demo*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746023
SEOUL | Acrotower Square | 120m x 6 | 35 fl x 6 | 104m | 27 fl | T/O 
To
SEOUL | Acrotower Square | 120m x 6 | 35 fl x 6 | 104m | 27 fl | *U/C*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1894644
GOYANG | Hillstate Samsong Station | 162m | 539ft | 49 fl x 4 | App 
To
GOYANG | Hillstate Samsong Station | 162m | 539ft | 49 fl x 4 | *Prep*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1925157
SEOUL | LG Art Center in Magok | Pre 
To
SEOUL | *Magok LG Art Center *| Pre 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845645
SEOUL | K EXPERIENCE | Pro 
To
SEOUL | *K Experience | App*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1922589
SEOUL | Korea Bank Building | Pre 
To
SEOUL | *Bank of Korea Building Extension* | *Pro*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1922562
SEOUL | Jongrogu District Office | 17 fl | Pre 
To
SEOUL | *Jongro District Office* | 17 fl | *Pro*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875719
SEOUL | Gyeongui Line Forest Park | U/C 
To
SEOUL | Gyeongui Line Forest Park | *Comp*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1907314
BUSAN | Marine City Xi | 162m | 532ft | 49 fl x 2 | App 
To
BUSAN | Marine City Xi | 162m | 532ft | 49 fl x 2 | *Prep*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1896654
BUSAN | Haeundae Dongwon Royal Duke Vista | 150m | 491ft | 45 fl x 2 | App 
To
BUSAN | Haeundae Dongwon Royal Duke Vista | 150m | 491ft | 45 fl x 2 | *Prep*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871654
GWANGJU | KBC Complex Redevelopment | 153m | 502ft | 48 fl x 2 | App 
To
GWANGJU | *Hoban Summit Place* | 153m | 502ft | 48 fl x 2 | App 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1920562
SEOUL | Seoul Botanic Park in Magok | U/C 
To
SEOUL | *Magok Botanic Park* | U/C 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1918707
SEOUL | Geumcheongu New stay 1500 houses | Pro 
To
SEOUL | *Geumcheongu New Stay* | Pro 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1921983
SEOUL | Youngsan Happy Residence | Prep 
To
SEOUL | *Yongsan Happy Residences* | Prep 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1894565
BUSAN | Centum One | 147m | 482ft | 33fl x 1 | U/C 
To
BUSAN | Centum One | 147m | 482ft | 33fl x 1 | *App*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1873263
BUSAN | Choryang Station G-One The View Ocean | 118m | 387ft | 35 fl x2 | Prop 
To
BUSAN | Choryang Station G-One The View Ocean | 118m | 387ft | 35 fl x2 | *Prep *


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875348
BUSAN | Seomyeon Spring Summer Autumn Winter | 124m | 408ft | 37 fl x 4 | Prep 
To
BUSAN | Seomyeon Spring Summer Autumn Winter | 124m | 408ft | 37 fl x 4 | *Demo*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742652
SEOUL | Yeoksam Xi Apartments | 127m x 3 | 31 fl x 3 | T/O 
To
SEOUL | *Yeoksam Xi *| 127m x 3 | 31 fl x 3 | *Comp*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871695
BUSAN | City Hall Station SK View | 112m | 367ft | 41fl x 3 | App 
To
BUSAN | City Hall Station SK View | 112m | 367ft | 41fl x 3 | *Prep*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1852070
SUWON | Gwanggyo The Sharp Lake Park | 154m | 505ft | 40 fl x 2 | U/C 
To
SUWON | Gwanggyo The Sharp Lake Park | 154m | 505ft | 40 fl x 2 | *T/O*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844973
BUSAN | Gyeongdong Leein Tower | 166m x 2 | 544ft x 2 | 49 fl | Prep 
To
BUSAN | Gyeongdong Leein Tower | 166m x 2 | 544ft x 2 | 49 fl | *U/C*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844991
BUSAN | Haeundae Xi 2P Towers | 110m x 2 | 361ft x 2 | 33 fl | 100m | 328ft | 29 fl | 99m | 325ft | 27 fl | 95m | 317ft | 24 fl | U/C 
To
BUSAN | *Haeundae Xi Phase 2* | 110m x 2 | 361ft x 2 | 33 fl | 100m | 328ft | 29 fl | 99m | 325ft | 27 fl | 95m | 317ft | 24 fl | U/C 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1815249
SEOUL | SavoyCiti DMC Tower | 59m | 194ft | 13 fl | T/O 
To
SEOUL | SavoyCiti DMC Tower | 59m | 194ft | 13 fl | *Comp*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1918997
SEOUL | Hannamdong waeinjutaek | Pre 
To
SEOUL | *Hannam-dong Foreigners' Residences* | Pre 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=743938
SEOUL | Picity | 190m | 623 ft | 35 fl | Prep
To
SEOUL | Picity | 190m | 623 ft | 35 fl | *Pro*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1913223
Suwon | Hillstate Gwanggyo | 162m | 532ft | 49 fl x 8 | U/C 
To
*SUWON* | Hillstate Gwanggyo | 162m | 532ft | 49 fl x 8 | U/C 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868423
SEOUL | Nowon Hyundai Premiers' Amco | 121m | 398ft | 36 fl x 2 | T/O 
To
SEOUL | Nowon Hyundai Premiers' Amco | 121m | 398ft | 36 fl x 2 | *Comp *


----------



## chilcano

thread repeated here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...madero+harbour

to this

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...madero+harbour

change title

BUENOS AIRES | Madero Harbour | 188m | 50 fl | Prep

thanks


----------



## itom 987

Please change the title of "the city of Edmonton Tower" from U/C to T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1752946&page=2


----------



## anakngpasig

Please update to T/O
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1539401

Thanks!


----------



## Spookvlieger

> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746023
> SEOUL | Acrotower Square | 120m x 6 | 35 fl x 6 | 104m | 27 fl | T/O
> To
> SEOUL | Acrotower Square | 120m x 6 | 35 fl x 6 | 104m | 27 fl | *U/C*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1894644
> GOYANG | Hillstate Samsong Station | 162m | 539ft | 49 fl x 4 | App
> To
> GOYANG | Hillstate Samsong Station | 162m | 539ft | 49 fl x 4 | *Prep*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1925157
> SEOUL | LG Art Center in Magok | Pre
> To
> SEOUL | *Magok LG Art Center *| Pre
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845645
> SEOUL | K EXPERIENCE | Pro
> To
> SEOUL | *K Experience | App*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1922589
> SEOUL | Korea Bank Building | Pre
> To
> SEOUL | *Bank of Korea Building Extension* | *Pro*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1922562
> SEOUL | Jongrogu District Office | 17 fl | Pre
> To
> SEOUL | *Jongro District Office* | 17 fl | *Pro*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875719
> SEOUL | Gyeongui Line Forest Park | U/C
> To
> SEOUL | Gyeongui Line Forest Park | *Comp*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1907314
> BUSAN | Marine City Xi | 162m | 532ft | 49 fl x 2 | App
> To
> BUSAN | Marine City Xi | 162m | 532ft | 49 fl x 2 | *Prep*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1896654
> BUSAN | Haeundae Dongwon Royal Duke Vista | 150m | 491ft | 45 fl x 2 | App
> To
> BUSAN | Haeundae Dongwon Royal Duke Vista | 150m | 491ft | 45 fl x 2 | *Prep*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871654
> GWANGJU | KBC Complex Redevelopment | 153m | 502ft | 48 fl x 2 | App
> To
> GWANGJU | *Hoban Summit Place* | 153m | 502ft | 48 fl x 2 | App
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1920562
> SEOUL | Seoul Botanic Park in Magok | U/C
> To
> SEOUL | *Magok Botanic Park* | U/C
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1918707
> SEOUL | Geumcheongu New stay 1500 houses | Pro
> To
> SEOUL | *Geumcheongu New Stay* | Pro
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1921983
> SEOUL | Youngsan Happy Residence | Prep
> To
> SEOUL | *Yongsan Happy Residences* | Prep
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1894565
> BUSAN | Centum One | 147m | 482ft | 33fl x 1 | U/C
> To
> BUSAN | Centum One | 147m | 482ft | 33fl x 1 | *App*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1873263
> BUSAN | Choryang Station G-One The View Ocean | 118m | 387ft | 35 fl x2 | Prop
> To
> BUSAN | Choryang Station G-One The View Ocean | 118m | 387ft | 35 fl x2 | *Prep *
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875348
> BUSAN | Seomyeon Spring Summer Autumn Winter | 124m | 408ft | 37 fl x 4 | Prep
> To
> BUSAN | Seomyeon Spring Summer Autumn Winter | 124m | 408ft | 37 fl x 4 | *Demo*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742652
> SEOUL | Yeoksam Xi Apartments | 127m x 3 | 31 fl x 3 | T/O
> To
> SEOUL | *Yeoksam Xi *| 127m x 3 | 31 fl x 3 | *Comp*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871695
> BUSAN | City Hall Station SK View | 112m | 367ft | 41fl x 3 | App
> To
> BUSAN | City Hall Station SK View | 112m | 367ft | 41fl x 3 | *Prep*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1852070
> SUWON | Gwanggyo The Sharp Lake Park | 154m | 505ft | 40 fl x 2 | U/C
> To
> SUWON | Gwanggyo The Sharp Lake Park | 154m | 505ft | 40 fl x 2 | *T/O*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844973
> BUSAN | Gyeongdong Leein Tower | 166m x 2 | 544ft x 2 | 49 fl | Prep
> To
> BUSAN | Gyeongdong Leein Tower | 166m x 2 | 544ft x 2 | 49 fl | *U/C*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844991
> BUSAN | Haeundae Xi 2P Towers | 110m x 2 | 361ft x 2 | 33 fl | 100m | 328ft | 29 fl | 99m | 325ft | 27 fl | 95m | 317ft | 24 fl | U/C
> To
> BUSAN | *Haeundae Xi Phase 2* | 110m x 2 | 361ft x 2 | 33 fl | 100m | 328ft | 29 fl | 99m | 325ft | 27 fl | 95m | 317ft | 24 fl | U/C
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1815249
> SEOUL | SavoyCiti DMC Tower | 59m | 194ft | 13 fl | T/O
> To
> SEOUL | SavoyCiti DMC Tower | 59m | 194ft | 13 fl | *Comp*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1918997
> SEOUL | Hannamdong waeinjutaek | Pre
> To
> SEOUL | *Hannam-dong Foreigners' Residences* | Pre
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=743938
> SEOUL | Picity | 190m | 623 ft | 35 fl | Prep
> To
> SEOUL | Picity | 190m | 623 ft | 35 fl | *Pro*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1913223
> Suwon | Hillstate Gwanggyo | 162m | 532ft | 49 fl x 8 | U/C
> To
> *SUWON* | Hillstate Gwanggyo | 162m | 532ft | 49 fl x 8 | U/C
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868423
> SEOUL | Nowon Hyundai Premiers' Amco | 121m | 398ft | 36 fl x 2 | T/O
> To
> SEOUL | Nowon Hyundai Premiers' Amco | 121m | 398ft | 36 fl x 2 | *Comp *


Still have to half of your list (the requests I quoted here) but will do it later today.


----------



## Spookvlieger

All other requests are done.


----------



## inno4321

kimahrikku1 said:


> Please proceed to the following changes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1927699
> SEOUL | Sucho District Complex | 22fl | U/C
> To
> SEOUL | *Seocho *District Complex | 22fl | U/C
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1828975
> SEOUL | Geumcheon Town Residences | 153m x 3 | 503ft x 3 | 39 fl x 3 | App
> To
> SEOUL | Geumcheon Town Residences | 153m x 3 | 503ft x 3 | 39 fl x 3 | *Demo*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1925810
> SEOUL | Seoul Archive | 5 fl | U/C
> To
> SEOUL | Seoul *Archives* | 5 fl | U/C
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1925157
> SEOUL | LG Art Center in Magok | Pre
> To
> SEOUL | *Magok LG Art Center *| Pre
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845645
> SEOUL | K EXPERIENCE | Pro
> To
> SEOUL | *K Experience | App*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1922589
> SEOUL | Korea Bank Building | Pre
> To
> SEOUL | *Bank of Korea Building Extension* | *Pro*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1922562
> SEOUL | Jongrogu District Office | 17 fl | Pre
> To
> SEOUL | *Jongro District Office* | 17 fl | *Pro*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875719
> SEOUL | Gyeongui Line Forest Park | U/C
> To
> SEOUL | Gyeongui Line Forest Park | *Comp*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1920562
> SEOUL | Seoul Botanic Park in Magok | U/C
> To
> SEOUL | *Magok Botanic Park* | U/C
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1918707
> SEOUL | Geumcheongu New stay 1500 houses | Pro
> To
> SEOUL | *Geumcheongu New Stay* | Pro
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1921983
> SEOUL | Youngsan Happy Residence | Prep
> To
> SEOUL | *Yongsan Happy Residences* | Prep
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1918997
> SEOUL | Hannamdong waeinjutaek | Pre
> To
> SEOUL | *Hannam-dong Foreigners' Residences* | Pre
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=743938
> SEOUL | Picity | 190m | 623 ft | 35 fl | Prep
> To
> SEOUL | Picity | 190m | 623 ft | 35 fl | *Pro*


^^
hi there kimahrikku1
May I ask your favor?
Would you Please Don't re-title or changed asking thread name status about begin by me? 
I don't care other project of seoul. cause most of them thread beginner disappear and don't updated those project.
but thread begin by me I daily check status and taking photos what i making thread of seoul. 
I little bit uncomfortable my thread project's naming and status changed when i unnotice.
respect each other. thank


----------



## kimahrikku1

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> hi there kimahrikku1
> May I ask your favor?
> Don't re-title or changed asking thread name about begin by me. I don't care other project of seoul. cause most of them thread beginner disappear
> but I daily check status and taking photos what i making thread of seoul.
> I little bit uncomfortable my thread project's naming and status changed when i unnotice.
> respect each other.


Well... this is a tough issue. For starter, please do know that I'm not targeting your posts specifically. I correct my posts all the time, and I also corrected posts by Seoul_Korea for example because his posts didn't reflect the actual official name of the project.

But, there are 4 recurrent "problems" with your posts that do call for attention and do warrant correcting.
1 / Incorrect English structures. I know you're not an native English speaker (nor am I), and you tend to write thread posts that are gramatically incorrect. I know you can't correct it 100% of the times, but if possible, please read twice the title before posting a new thread so that it is to the best of your knowledge, gramatically correct. I know you can't get it right 100% of the time and nobody would criticize it for you, so that's not the main issue.
2 / Syntax. There are some conventions regarding using upper and lower case letters, spacing and the structure of the thread title overall. Please try to abide by this general rule so it makes it easier to read and more inviting. Nobody's perfect, I just corrected "Suwon" into "SUWON" in a thread I had created.
3 / Non-traduction of common noun. It's not always easy to identify a common from a proper noun. For example, no one would translate 강남 into River South instead of Gangnam. But in many cases, it is necessary to translate it to make sense. A 숲길 is a "Forest Trail" (or a similar term), and it has to be translated. 외국인주택 is a residence (or Residential Complex) for foreigners, so just romanizing the Korean sounds make it sound like the cat took a nap on the keyboard for non-Korean readers. The translation doesn't have to be official, but at least it gives other users an idea about what kind of project it is
4 / Correct translation of proper nouns and romanization convention. 한국은행 refers to an institution that has an official English name : the Bank of Korea. 서초 refers to the administrative district of Seocho, and 용산 to Yongsan, and a simple Google Search with "Sucho" and "Youngsan" instead wouldn't yield any result for English speakers who would be unfamiliar with the project / location. If there is no evident English translation of the name, please try to romanize it in a way that follows more or less the official romanization of the language, preferably the Revised Romanization of Korea. If you were to just romanize 경의선숲길 instead of translating it, the term you did employ was "kungeusun supgul", which is fairly random, and something ressembling the more official "Gyeonguiseon Supgil" would actually yield results.

So, if you could try and apply these advices, that would make it much more easier for people to get involved with your threads. Again, nobody's perfect, I'm not perfect either. As for your request about not changing the name, well, the threads don't "belong" to you. This forum is not about taking ownership of projects. If you want I can give you an heads-up by PM when I make a change request so that you're not surprised by a major name change. But I don't beleive your threads should be off-limits when this is a simple correction and objective improvements that increase trackability and readability.

Best regards,


----------



## inno4321

kimahrikku1 said:


> Well..,


^^
come one bro
is it hard request to you plz don't re title my thread?
Those project located in front my HOME! I can see daily project when I open my rooms window! 
So I really like that those thread. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845645
SEOUL | K EXPERIENCE | Pro 
To
SEOUL | K Experience | App
^^
*You asking Pro to App this is not yet approved! * I wonder where did you can that approved news? Did you approved?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1922589
SEOUL | Korea Bank Building | Pre 
To
SEOUL | Bank of Korea Building Extension | Pro
^^
you asking Building Extension but this project *not extension but remodeling*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1922562
SEOUL | Jongrogu District Office | 17 fl | Pre 
To
SEOUL | Jongro District Office | 17 fl | Pro
^^
you asking Pre but this project public office so it sill not just *proposal but Pre*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875719
SEOUL | Gyeongui Line Forest Park | U/C 
To
SEOUL | Gyeongui Line Forest Park | Comp
^^
you asking U/C to Comp but Hongdae forest park which book street *project still U/C*

look I not control you. But I want to escape trouble with you. *because we had been argue and trouble each other isn't it?*
So I ignore your thread and comment as possible as I can. to escape make trouble.
*I respect your thread even wrong information included in your thread. Cause I don;t want to bother Moderator and uncomfortable you*.
What happen If I asking retitle your thread in here? It can be chaos. Even you are *not good korean language as like I'm native korean bad english.*
But I ignore that wrong information and didn;t openly mention that openly cause you are foreigner in seoul.
Can you directly access into Seoul government data base all about seoul project? I can! 
For example you mention in *Lotte 555m thread that tower U/C can be stopped by korea prosecutor.*
That is nonsense story. There is no report about that rumor in korea journal. You are only one who talking about that!. 
This is manner. 
Thinks about what happen your thread title changed which in front your home project by other who don't take a photo by himself?

*btw I want peace and good relationship with you. That is why i politely asking your "FAVOR"
But you reject that! what can I do? *


----------



## kimahrikku1

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> come one bro
> is it hard request to you plz don't re title my thread?
> Those project located in front my HOME! I can see daily project when I open my rooms window!
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845645
> SEOUL | K EXPERIENCE | Pro
> To
> SEOUL | K Experience | App
> ^^
> *You asking Pro to App this is not yet approved! *
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1922589
> SEOUL | Korea Bank Building | Pre
> To
> SEOUL | Bank of Korea Building Extension | Pro
> ^^
> you asking Building Extension but this project *not extension but remodeling*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1922562
> SEOUL | Jongrogu District Office | 17 fl | Pre
> To
> SEOUL | Jongro District Office | 17 fl | Pro
> ^^
> you asking Pre but this project public office so it sill not just *proposal but Pre*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875719
> SEOUL | Gyeongui Line Forest Park | U/C
> To
> SEOUL | Gyeongui Line Forest Park | Comp
> ^^
> you asking U/C to Comp but Hongdae forest park which book street *project still U/C*
> 
> look I not control you. But I want to escape trouble with you.
> *I respect your thread even wrong information included in your thread. Cause I don;t want to bother Moderator and uncomfortable you*.
> What happen If I asking retitle your thread in here? It can be chaos.
> This is manner.
> Thinks about what happen your thread title changed which in front your home project by other who don't take a photo by himself?


So, you're displaying the same attitude as usual...
You went from discussing about not editing the threads from threads you created, to a discussion about the status of actual individual projects... Which is an entirely different discussion.

First of all, you live in Geumcheon-gu, as you've mentioned many times. So, saying that these projects are close to you and that you can see them from your window is a blatant lie, as all of those projects are at least 10km away from you (and they are actually closer to where I live, but that's not the point). I know that you upload many threads on major projects in Geumcheon-gu, but I didn't mention them here.

Also, you pointed out that you knew about these projects and knew everything about the Prep/Pro/App/UC/TO/Comp... status, but if that were the case, I wouldn't have come to clean things up months after some projects you created were completed, or ask for the closure of some of the double threads you created on already existing projects.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130045399&postcount=1220
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128474502&postcount=141
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130753682&postcount=152

It's perfectly fine for you to not come to the Status Change section once a project changes phase, but if you decide not to do it, you do lose the moral high ground of being always right about any given project, and you might have to accept the fact that this might be corrected.

As to modifying my threads... if you think that I'm wrong, you're certainly welcome to open up the debate or ask for my thread to be edited. I care much more about projects being correct and updated than being right. I can very well be wrong, and I'm not posturing. So if you do find things actually wrong in my thread and wish to correct them, please feel free to do so. You know, this is actually the purpose of this very thread right ? Correcting incorrect or outdated information, most of the time by other users.

As to the status change between Prep/Pro/App/UC/TO/Comp... I do monitor about 350-400 Korean projects (the full list is in my signature), and I make the changes to the best of my knowledge. What's important to know is that the distinction between any of these categories is always open to interpretation. Is a building in Demo when the fences are around it or when excavators actually start working? Is a building U/C when the first foundation structure is installed or when the structure reaches ground level? Is a building T/O when the last floor is built or when the top of the building/spire is built? Is a building U/C when it is structurally complete or when the tenants move in?...


So, thread by thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845645
SEOUL | K EXPERIENCE | Pro 
To
SEOUL | K Experience | App
^^
*You asking Pro to App this is not yet approved! *

This project has no official opponent and a groundbreaking date has already been set for June. http://www.korea.kr/gonggam/newsView.do?newsId=01Ifs4IE0DGJM000&sectId=gg_sec_21

Also, you have mentioned twice in this thread yourself that this project was a done deal:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126416545&postcount=2
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132088942&postcount=19

So if you know think that there are new regulatory hurdles, you should mention them clearly. But with the information we have right now, this project is App.



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1922589
SEOUL | Korea Bank Building | Pre 
To
SEOUL | Bank of Korea Building Extension | Pro
^^
you asking Building Extension but this project *not extension but remodeling*

My key point was that this was not a new project and it should be made clear that the Bank of Korea building already exists. Look at the thread for yourself. The new project includes linking 2 existing buildings with a new one, as well as some remodeling. Using the terminology "remodeling" is also correct, but I'd keep "Extension" because some new structure will actually be built, so it seems more appropriate to me. But as I said, whether it's Extension or Remodeling, as long as it mentions that it's not a new complex out of the blue, it's fine.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1922562
SEOUL | Jongrogu District Office | 17 fl | Pre 
To
SEOUL | Jongro District Office | 17 fl | Pro
^^
you asking Pre but this project public office so it sill not just *proposal but Pre*

Apparently, you don't actually know the terminology used. The article extract you used mentioned that the project was "추진 중인" (being proposed/recommended). "Pro" means "proposal", while "Pre" doesn't have much of an official meaning here, and the only meaning it could have is "Prep", which actually means a building where the excavating or the construction of the foundations has begun, so this comes after the "Approval" phase.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875719
SEOUL | Gyeongui Line Forest Park | U/C 
To
SEOUL | Gyeongui Line Forest Park | Comp
^^
you asking U/C to Comp but Hongdae forest park which book street *project still U/C*

You posted yourself that the project was completed:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132879904&postcount=8
I know there are additional projects linked to this project in Hongdae, as well as a potential Sangam DMC-Gajwa addition to the project, but they are not officially" part of the project. It's not that it's wrong to consider this project U/C, but you're the one who stated it was completed, so you have to pick a side, aside from the "side kimahrikku1 didn't pick".


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> Please proceed to the following changes:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1743044
> SEOUL | Banpo Acroriver Park Towers | 115m x 4 | 31 fl x 4 | 110m x 2 | 30 fl x 2 | U/C
> To
> SEOUL | *Banpo Acroriver Park* | 115m x 4 | 31 fl x 4 | 110m x 2 | 30 fl x 2 | *T/O*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742714
> SEOUL | Yongsan Raemian Twin Towers | 150m x 2 | 40 fl x 2 | U/C
> To
> SEOUL | *Raemian Yongsan* | 150m x 2 | 40 fl x 2 | U/C
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1869153
> SUWON | Gwanggyo Office Lakeview Tower | 175m | 574ft | 41 fl x 2 | App
> To
> SUWON | *Gwanggyo SK View Lake Tower* | 175m | 574ft | 41 fl x 2 | App
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1916170
> YONGIN | Seongbok Station Lotte Castle Gold Town | 115m | 377ft | 34 fl x 13 | App
> To
> YONGIN | Seongbok Station Lotte Castle Gold Town | 115m | 377ft | 34 fl x 13 | *Prep*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845015
> BUSAN | Sajik Lotte Castle the Classic | 115m x 8 | 377ft x 8 | 34 fl x 8 | U/C
> To
> BUSAN | Sajik Lotte Castle the Classic | 115m x 8 | 377ft x 8 | 34 fl x 8 | *T/O*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1916169
> BUSAN | Yeonjae Lotte Castle & Daesian | 124m | 408ft | 37 fl x 8 | App
> To
> BUSAN | Yeonjae Lotte Castle & Daesian | 124m | 408ft | 37 fl x 8 | *Prep*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1850670
> SEOUL | Seocho Estige S | 105m | 344ft | 32 fl x 5 | U/C
> To
> SEOUL | *Raemian Seocho Estige S* | 105m | 344ft | 32 fl x 5 | U/C
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845121
> SEOUL | Raemian Jamwon | 124m x 5 | 408ft x 5 | 34 fl x 5 | T/O
> To
> SEOUL | Raemian *Sinbanpo Palace* | 124m x 5 | 408ft x 5 | 34 fl x 5 | T/O
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1860161
> INCHEON | Songdo The Sharp Central City | 153m x 18 | 501ft x 18 | 46 fl x 18 | Prep
> To
> INCHEON | Songdo The Sharp Central City | 153m x 18 | 501ft x 18 | 46 fl x 18 | *U/C*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1867523
> INCHEON | Hillstate Lake Songdo | 121m x 9 | 398ft x 9 | 36 fl | App
> To
> INCHEON | Hillstate Lake Songdo | 121m x 9 | 398ft x 9 | 36 fl | *Prep*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1743041
> SEOUL | Tower 730 | 135m | 444ft | 28 fl | U/C
> To
> SEOUL | Tower 730 | 135m | 444ft | 28 fl | *T/O*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1894139
> GOYANG | Ilsan The Sharp Gravista | 162m | 532ft | 49 fl x 4 | App
> To
> GOYANG | Ilsan The Sharp Gravista | 162m | 532ft | 49 fl x 4 | *Prep*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1927699
> SEOUL | Sucho District Complex | 22fl | U/C
> To
> SEOUL | *Seocho *District Complex | 22fl | U/C
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1828975
> SEOUL | Geumcheon Town Residences | 153m x 3 | 503ft x 3 | 39 fl x 3 | App
> To
> SEOUL | Geumcheon Town Residences | 153m x 3 | 503ft x 3 | 39 fl x 3 | *Demo*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1925810
> SEOUL | Seoul Archive | 5 fl | U/C
> To
> SEOUL | Seoul *Archives* | 5 fl | U/C
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875095
> ULSAN | Geuma Dream Palace R | 134m | 439ft | 40 fl x 4 | App
> To
> ULSAN | Geuma Dream Palace R | 134m | 439ft | 40 fl x 4 | *Prep*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1870915
> YANGSAN | Yangsan Yurim Norway Forest | 137m | 449ft | 41 fl x 3 | App
> To
> YANGSAN | Yangsan Yurim Norway Forest | 137m | 449ft | 41 fl x 3 | *Prep*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904277
> DAEGU | Beomeo Central Prugio | 162m | 539ft | 49 fl x 5 | App
> To
> DAEGU | Beomeo Central Prugio | 162m | 539ft | 49 fl x 5 | *Demo*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1905311
> GIMHAE | Jangyu Gyeongdong Leein Highest | 134m | 439ft | 40 fl x 7 | App
> To
> GIMHAE | Jangyu Gyeongdong Leein Highest | 134m | 439ft | 40 fl x 7 | *Demo*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746023
> SEOUL | Acrotower Square | 120m x 6 | 35 fl x 6 | 104m | 27 fl | T/O
> To
> SEOUL | Acrotower Square | 120m x 6 | 35 fl x 6 | 104m | 27 fl | *U/C*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1894644
> GOYANG | Hillstate Samsong Station | 162m | 539ft | 49 fl x 4 | App
> To
> GOYANG | Hillstate Samsong Station | 162m | 539ft | 49 fl x 4 | *Prep*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1925157
> SEOUL | LG Art Center in Magok | Pre
> To
> SEOUL | *Magok LG Art Center *| Pre
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845645
> SEOUL | K EXPERIENCE | Pro
> To
> SEOUL | *K Experience | App*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1922589
> SEOUL | Korea Bank Building | Pre
> To
> SEOUL | *Bank of Korea Building Extension* | *Pro*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1922562
> SEOUL | Jongrogu District Office | 17 fl | Pre
> To
> SEOUL | *Jongro District Office* | 17 fl | *Pro*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875719
> SEOUL | Gyeongui Line Forest Park | U/C
> To
> SEOUL | Gyeongui Line Forest Park | *Comp*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1907314
> BUSAN | Marine City Xi | 162m | 532ft | 49 fl x 2 | App
> To
> BUSAN | Marine City Xi | 162m | 532ft | 49 fl x 2 | *Prep*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1896654
> BUSAN | Haeundae Dongwon Royal Duke Vista | 150m | 491ft | 45 fl x 2 | App
> To
> BUSAN | Haeundae Dongwon Royal Duke Vista | 150m | 491ft | 45 fl x 2 | *Prep*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871654
> GWANGJU | KBC Complex Redevelopment | 153m | 502ft | 48 fl x 2 | App
> To
> GWANGJU | *Hoban Summit Place* | 153m | 502ft | 48 fl x 2 | App
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1920562
> SEOUL | Seoul Botanic Park in Magok | U/C
> To
> SEOUL | *Magok Botanic Park* | U/C
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1918707
> SEOUL | Geumcheongu New stay 1500 houses | Pro
> To
> SEOUL | *Geumcheongu New Stay* | Pro
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1921983
> SEOUL | Youngsan Happy Residence | Prep
> To
> SEOUL | *Yongsan Happy Residences* | Prep
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1894565
> BUSAN | Centum One | 147m | 482ft | 33fl x 1 | U/C
> To
> BUSAN | Centum One | 147m | 482ft | 33fl x 1 | *App*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1873263
> BUSAN | Choryang Station G-One The View Ocean | 118m | 387ft | 35 fl x2 | Prop
> To
> BUSAN | Choryang Station G-One The View Ocean | 118m | 387ft | 35 fl x2 | *Prep *
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875348
> BUSAN | Seomyeon Spring Summer Autumn Winter | 124m | 408ft | 37 fl x 4 | Prep
> To
> BUSAN | Seomyeon Spring Summer Autumn Winter | 124m | 408ft | 37 fl x 4 | *Demo*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742652
> SEOUL | Yeoksam Xi Apartments | 127m x 3 | 31 fl x 3 | T/O
> To
> SEOUL | *Yeoksam Xi *| 127m x 3 | 31 fl x 3 | *Comp*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871695
> BUSAN | City Hall Station SK View | 112m | 367ft | 41fl x 3 | App
> To
> BUSAN | City Hall Station SK View | 112m | 367ft | 41fl x 3 | *Prep*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1852070
> SUWON | Gwanggyo The Sharp Lake Park | 154m | 505ft | 40 fl x 2 | U/C
> To
> SUWON | Gwanggyo The Sharp Lake Park | 154m | 505ft | 40 fl x 2 | *T/O*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844973
> BUSAN | Gyeongdong Leein Tower | 166m x 2 | 544ft x 2 | 49 fl | Prep
> To
> BUSAN | Gyeongdong Leein Tower | 166m x 2 | 544ft x 2 | 49 fl | *U/C*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844991
> BUSAN | Haeundae Xi 2P Towers | 110m x 2 | 361ft x 2 | 33 fl | 100m | 328ft | 29 fl | 99m | 325ft | 27 fl | 95m | 317ft | 24 fl | U/C
> To
> BUSAN | *Haeundae Xi Phase 2* | 110m x 2 | 361ft x 2 | 33 fl | 100m | 328ft | 29 fl | 99m | 325ft | 27 fl | 95m | 317ft | 24 fl | U/C
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1815249
> SEOUL | SavoyCiti DMC Tower | 59m | 194ft | 13 fl | T/O
> To
> SEOUL | SavoyCiti DMC Tower | 59m | 194ft | 13 fl | *Comp*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1918997
> SEOUL | Hannamdong waeinjutaek | Pre
> To
> SEOUL | *Hannam-dong Foreigners' Residences* | Pre
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=743938
> SEOUL | Picity | 190m | 623 ft | 35 fl | Prep
> To
> SEOUL | Picity | 190m | 623 ft | 35 fl | *Pro*
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1913223
> Suwon | Hillstate Gwanggyo | 162m | 532ft | 49 fl x 8 | U/C
> To
> *SUWON* | Hillstate Gwanggyo | 162m | 532ft | 49 fl x 8 | U/C
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868423
> SEOUL | Nowon Hyundai Premiers' Amco | 121m | 398ft | 36 fl x 2 | T/O
> To
> SEOUL | Nowon Hyundai Premiers' Amco | 121m | 398ft | 36 fl x 2 | *Comp *


Hi, could you please do the remaining ones as well? Sorry there are so many of them^^

I usually do updates only every couple of months so that mods are not overwhelmed with new messages every couple of days.

Also, there was a dispute below with user Inno4321. You're very free to look at his arguments and mines, but I stand by my belief that these need to be updated as well.

Finally, regarding the changes already made, there was a mistake, as a project name was changed from the correct one to an incorrect one. Would you kindly change SUWON | Gwanggyo SK View Lake Tower | 175m | 574ft | 41 fl x 2 | App back to the following title
YONGIN | Seongbok Station Lotte Castle Gold Town | 115m | 377ft | 34 fl x 13 | Prep[/COLOR]

And at the same time, delete a double thread about this very project that I had apparently created before : 
*YONGIN | Lotte Castle Gold Town | 115m | 377ft | 34 fl x 13 | Prep*

Thank you very much !


----------



## anakngpasig

Please update title to:

MANILA | Park Triangle Corporate Plaza North Tower | *128m* | 30 fl | U/C

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1737067

Source: https://alveoland-ayala.com/office-spaces-2/park-triangle-corporate-center/

Thanks!


----------



## anakngpasig

Hi,

Please change title to:
MANILA | One Uptown Residence | *163m | 45 fl | T/O*

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1850334

Source of height info: http://mckinley-fortbonifacio-megaworld.weebly.com/one-uptown-residence-at-fort-bonifacio.html

Thanks!


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change to T/O:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1671147

Thanks!


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change to T/O:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734256

Thanks!


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1459206&page=5


complete please move to archives


----------



## anakngpasig

Please move to General Developments:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2016076

Thanks!


----------



## Jakob

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1971795
-> *U/C*


----------



## Hudson11

please change this thread title. At the moment it is misleading. My bad. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2018028


----------



## eurico

dear mods, this building final height is 207m, so please move this thread to the skyscrapers section http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1550844&page=20

JAKARTA | Ciputra World Jakarta 2 | 4 Towers | T/O 

to

JAKARTA | Ciputra World Jakarta 2 | 207m | 4 Towers | Com


----------



## eurico

dear mods, this building final height is 224m, so please move this thread to the skyscrapers section http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1944670&page=5

JAKARTA | World Trade Center 3 | 180m | 48 fl | U/C 

to

JAKARTA | World Trade Center 3 | 224m | 42 fl | T/O


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742225&page=2

complete, please move to archives


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change title to:

CEBU | *One Montage* | *27 fl* | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1990454

http://innoland.com.ph/properties/montage/

Thanks!


----------



## Victoria123

TORONTO | River City Condos Phase 1,2,3 + Harris Square TORONTO | River City Phase 1,2,3 | 100m | 29 fl | 16fl | 13fl | 12fl | U/C

The title of this thread should be corrected to 

TORONTO | River City Condos Phase 1,2,3 + Harris Square | 100m | 29 fl | 16 fl | 13 fl | 12 fl | U/C

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968138

Thanks.


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1790280&page=6

complete please move to archives


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change status and title to:

*DAVAO | Aeon Tower | 33 fl | T/O*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1496697


----------



## Victoria123

Please update the height of this tower to 150m.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1768680

Source: Urban Toronto

Thanks.


----------



## Mith252

Hi, here are some updates for the following projects:

*Topped Out*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1562696&page=5

*Completed*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456487&page=4


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1893467

complete please move to archives


----------



## Kolony

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749630

Please move to archives as this building has been completed and renamed to "ENBRIDGE CENTRE". 

http://www.enbridgecentre.ca/


----------



## Kolony

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1427062

This building is also completed and should be moved into the archives.


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1079261&page=12

complete please move to archives


----------



## ILTarantino

Please change to 190 m (624 ft)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=142779402#post142779402

Source: http://www.omniturm.de/en/work/#omniturm


----------



## singoone

Hi, could you please change Prague V Tower status from U/C to T/O, thanks.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1640736&page=5&highlight=


----------



## Harryx5

Could you please change the thread 
BOGOTA | America World Trade Center
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=142840132#post142840132

from
BOGOTA | America World Trade Center | 169m | 554ft | 32 fl | 115m | 377ft | 22 fl | U/C
to
BOGOTA | America World Trade Center | 169m | 554ft | 35 fl | 115m | 377ft | 25 fl | U/C

Thanks.


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738657&page=5

complete please move to archives


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1496051&page=5

also complete, please archives


----------



## mafd12

Change to *T/O:*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1949588&highlight=


Thank you for your attention.


----------



## Harryx5

Thank for your atention.



Harryx5 said:


> Could you please change the thread
> BOGOTA | America World Trade Center
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=142840132#post142840132
> 
> from
> BOGOTA | America World Trade Center | 169m | 554ft | 32 fl | 115m | 377ft | 22 fl | U/C
> to
> BOGOTA | America World Trade Center | 169m | 554ft | 35 fl | 115m | 377ft | 25 fl | U/C
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Quilmeño89

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1465518 - *Completed*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1748630 - *Completed*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1911294 - *U/C | 112 m* (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142817936&postcount=736)


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1489032&page=14

complete please archive


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1665284&page=26

This has been completed and occupied for many months now. Please move to archives.


----------



## eurico

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1767278&page=4 completed kay:


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1898303

complete


----------



## erbse

Please change this title to:

*BERLIN | Upside Berlin (Max & Moritz) | 95m | 86m | U/C *


(see)


----------



## martinalagui

Please, change this title to:

*BUENOS AIRES | Harbour Tower | 192 m | 53 fl | U/C*

Thanks.


----------



## Usman ali

This one is completed.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564375&page=4


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693783&page=3

complete please archive


----------



## martinalagui

Please, change this title to: 

*BUENOS AIRES | Torre Odeón | 40 fl | U/C*



yazir_97 said:


> fuente: https://ar.linkedin.com/in/pgarciafernandez


And this title:

*CÓRDOBA | Torres Capitalinas | 127 m | 37 fl | U/C*



Quilmeño89 said:


> Con gusto:


Thanks.


----------



## hkskyline

Please change from U/C to T/O.

Official name of the development has been announced. Please amend title to : 
HONG KONG | Cullinan West | 41 - 45 fl x 7 | T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=752394


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1654925

complete please archive


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=932942&page=6

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1723913&page=2

complete please archive


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=930508&page=8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032737&page=4

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746023&page=2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845015&page=2

please archive this has been completed for a while now


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1635749

complete please archive


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change title to

MANILA | GLAS Tower | *40* fl | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1959747

Thanks!


----------



## IThomas

Please mod, change title to

MILAN | CityLife - PwC Tower | 176m | 576ft | 34 fl | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=144108414

Thanks!


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1622788

complete please archive


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1452908&page=3

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871852&page=2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1913223

these are complete please archive


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600857&page=54

this one is clearly complete, please archive


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845023

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871892

complete please archive


----------



## dars-dm

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=606022 completed


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=824804&page=2

this one has been completed for some time now

https://www.google.com.au/maps/@25....4!1sY-BR5yg26EBw479cohF8SA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/iris-bay/2758


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1571209

complete please archive

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/the-distinction/14877

https://www.google.com.au/maps/plac...e2a1eeea3729249!8m2!3d25.1879937!4d55.2797073


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1891979

complete please archive


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700055

complete please archive


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1385932&page=9

complete please archive


----------



## Hudson11

please move this thread to U/C and change it to T/O.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1855492


----------



## Hudson11

completed http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1555572


----------



## zeeron

Please change below thread title...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2054336

*From:*
COLOMBO | Destiny Mall & Residency | 44 fl x 2 | U/C

*To:*
COLOMBO | Destiny I & II | 44 fl x 2 | 50 fl x 1 | U/C

*Sources:*
Destiny I is a 44 floor twin tower with a mall on common base podium. According to their FB page About description "The G+44 Twin Tower apartment complex consists of 200 apartments" Renderings and actual construction also support this.
https://www.facebook.com/pg/TheDestinySriLanka/about/

Destiny II page says it consist of 50 floor tower
http://www.thedestiny.lk/the-destiny-ii.html


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1517343&page=3

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1548537&page=4

complete


----------



## martinalagui

Please, change the name again. Thanks.



martinalagui said:


> Please, change this title to:
> 
> *BUENOS AIRES | Torre Odeón | 40 fl | U/C*


----------



## Hudson11

sorry, I have work for you  Please move them when you get the time. 
these are all completed. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1727937

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1640877

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1488338

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1205587

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1733297

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1639243

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875617

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1537062

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1520628

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644323

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1857240

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1658610

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1468330

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1566491

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1719083

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646753

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1582919

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742556

this one is topped off: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1876983


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1901357

Great looking complex, looks complete. Please archive.


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600827&page=3

Complete, please archive


----------



## the man from k-town

T/O


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1661040


----------



## Motherussia

T/O
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2087053


----------



## skagern

Complete:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1916166
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1869191&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871869&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1861681&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871892

T/O
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1867859&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1890597&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868638&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868640&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1142047&page=3
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827583


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change title to:

MANILA | *Grand Hyatt Manila Residences - South Tower* | 45 fl | U/C
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=151571970

Thanks!


----------



## anakngpasig

Comp:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1707389


----------



## ed500

Complete:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=151688508#post151688508


----------



## anakngpasig

Complete
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=151773298


----------



## skagern

Complete
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1850671&page=2

T/O
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1850665&page=3


----------



## anakngpasig

Pleas change title to:

MANILA | *Century Diamond Tower* | 35 fl | *T/O*

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1714228

Source: http://manilastandardtoday.com/mobile/article/275354

Thanks!


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1874184&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1859740&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1867862&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1860161&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1938904&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827583

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1916169

Now complete. Please move to archives, thanks.


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1816551&page=3

Now complete. Please move to archives, thanks.


----------



## skagern

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868638&page=2

Complete

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1929385&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871695&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868435&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1872624&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1907490&page=2

T/O


----------



## skagern

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1730498&page=3

Complete


----------



## the man from k-town

topped out


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1826273


----------



## Hudson11

comp

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1739014

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1782459

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1813841

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1736438

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1756772

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742686&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1663902&page=2


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1846000&page=4

Now complete. Please move to archives, thanks.


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1674586&page=4

Now complete. Please move to archives, thanks.

https://www.google.com.au/maps/@51....4!1sOySygX4wFqWbINoQAXn2sA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1614693&page=2

Now complete. Please move to archives, thanks.


----------



## Hudson11

Completed, please move to archives. 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1539777

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732831

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1684521


----------



## Hudson11

going through the Miami threads now. These are completed. Please archive them.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644341&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1606127&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1609077

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1606131&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1606167&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646255&page=3

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1601508&page=3

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1655892&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1645031&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618551&page=3

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1670960

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1716822

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1602078&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1701529

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1681972&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1755956&page=2

T/O: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1740216


----------



## Hudson11

more USA backlog  I'm trying to get through most of them this weekend. Working backwards i'm through page 25. 

these are completed, please archive them.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1616812&page=3

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1586545&page=3

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1537898&page=3

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1533979&page=3

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700759&page=3

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1614743&page=3

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1616822&page=4

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1649821&page=3

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1802728

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664867&page=2


----------



## Hudson11

Please archive these threads:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1767392&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1931561

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1606456&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1784885

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734044

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1812803

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1813903

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1939751

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1941954

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1931565

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1931577

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1418240&page=3

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1611960&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=640483&page=3

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1665166&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1869143

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1498781&page=4

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1655879&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646612

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1538804&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1783282

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618531&page=3

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734069

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=441530&page=4

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1813906

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1730275

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692373

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1537107&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1452902&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1674162

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1773123

___

topped off: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1550195&page=3

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1714406


it seems desertpunk kept up with a lot of these projects but unfortunately he didnt make it to see them through.  I'll try to get through the rest tonight.


----------



## Tupac96

Please archive these threads:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732514&page=3

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1634858

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1495434

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1457413&page=4

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1716390

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=608348&page=4

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1730311

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1657476

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1662242

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1697313

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1662243

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1753285

Thank you, good work Hudson11 with much needed updates


----------



## skagern

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844989
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1821218

Complete

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1911050&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845021
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1943747
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1921736
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1876686
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1946264
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1885641&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1894121

T/O


----------



## Brum X

Please can you change the below thread to 105.5 metres.

Thankyou


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2073239


----------



## Hudson11

Brum X said:


> Please can you change the below thread to 105.5 metres.
> 
> Thankyou
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2073239


Edit: Done. 

Also, The thread in the Birmingham section appears to be recently locked due to inactivity. I'll leave this in the U/C section because it looks like it will happen shortly. If not, it will need to be moved.


----------



## skagern

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868867
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868591
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844973

Complete


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1976463

Now complete. Please move to archives, thanks.


----------



## skagern

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1872810&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1867869&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871695&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1890597&page=2

Complete

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2121908
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1867527&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1894143&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904278&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1894142&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1846050&page=2

T/O


----------



## skagern

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1641712&page=7

Complete

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1944667&page=3

T/O


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change title to:
CEBU | The Cebu Exchange | *156m | 39 fl* | U/C

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1957122
http://www.cebuexchangetower.com

Thanks!


----------



## Yellow Fever

done


----------



## [email protected]

Can you please change the name of the building, from Exquadra Tower to *Unioil Tower*

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1957630&page=2

Thanks!


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change status to U/C:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1862153

Thanks!


----------



## the man from k-town

now it's topped out , please change title



https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1826273


----------



## anakngpasig

It's now complete.
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734256

Thanks!


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change title to:

MANILA | One Ayala *| 30 fl | 28 fl | 25 fl | 21 fl |* U/C
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1971614

Thanks!


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change title to:

MANILA | *Sunshine Fort | 51 fl* | 47 fl | 43 fl | 41 fl | U/C

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2013962

Thanks!


----------



## kimahrikku1

Doing some cleanup on these Korean pages for which the title hasn't been updated in forever.

Please change title of this thread (https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742832) to:
SEOUL | Yongsan Central park Harrington Square | 161m x 2 | 40 fl | 135m x 3 | 33 fl | U/C 

Please change title of this thread (https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2092743) to:
SEOUL | Raemian Leaders One | 118m | 387ft | 35 fl x 12 | Prep

Please change title of this thread (https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845549&page=2) to:
SEOUL | Ttukseom Buyoung Hotel | 199m x 3 | 653ft x 3 | 49 fl x 3 | Prep 

Please change title of this thread (https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1822200&page=2) to:
SEOUL | Yongsan Hoban Summit Place | 145m | 476ft | 34 fl | U/C

Please change title of this thread (https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1930282) to:
SEOUL | G-Square | 175m | 40 fl | Prep

Please change title of this thread (https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1928911) to:
JINJU | Jinju Pyeonggeo Woobang Iusell | 118m | 387ft | 35 fl x 2 | U/C 

Please change title of this thread (https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844477) to:
SEOUL | Namdaemun 5-ga SG Tower | 125m | 409ft | 28 fl | U/C 

Please change title of this thread (https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1805809&page=2) to:
SEOUL | Teheran-ro 237 | 159m | 522ft | 37 fl | U/C

Please change title of this thread (https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2023162&page=2) to:
SEOUL | Jamsil Jugong 5 Danji Reconstruction | 50 fl | Pro

Please change title of this thread (https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2023162&page=2) to:
SEOUL | Suseo Station Complex | 37 fl | Pro


----------



## skagern

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1867859&page=2

Complete

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1930383

T/O


----------



## kimahrikku1

There was a mistake while renaming this thread (https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2023162&page=2), the correct title is SEOUL | Jamsil Jugong 5 Danji Reconstruction | 50 fl | Pro

not SEOUL | Suseo Station Complex | 37 fl | Pro 

Could you please correct it? Thank you.


----------



## bus driver

I'm sorry, I forgot to specify the location of the object. Please add to the title

*MOSCOW |* Filicity | 144 m | 42 fl | 143 m | 41 fl | 124 m | 36 fl | 108 m | 31 fl | U/C
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2134754


----------



## skagern

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868640&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1872624&page=2

Complete


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1798824

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1353595&page=7

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1452848&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1614685

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1853373

Complete


----------



## SoboleuS

Please change the title of this thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2086863
To: *WARSAW | Forest | 120m | 30 fl | U/C*


----------



## skagern

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1876686
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1846050&page=2

Complete

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1930384&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1894139&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904280&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1916170&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868589&page=2

T/O


----------



## the man from k-town

please change title to: 


*FRANKFURT | One Forty West | 140m | 40fl | 106m | U/C*


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1708258


thx!


----------



## skagern

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1698196
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1919598
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1585155
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1940618
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1585152
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1768704&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1698198

Complete


----------



## Hudson11

^^ thanks!


----------



## Tupac96

Please move to its appropriate section

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=583458

Thanks


----------



## skagern

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1503822&page=3
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1907539
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1553473&page=4
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1839518
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1754797
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1543966&page=3
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456698&page=6

Complete

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1975380
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1840435
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456722

T/O


----------



## skagern

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1708792
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1671147&page=19
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1671540
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1642047&page=3
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1587810
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1079455&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1706965
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1585367

Complete

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1870989
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1987593

T/O


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1145413

Please move to appropriate section as the title suggests. Thanks

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1846038
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1743705&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479335&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1852070
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1547661
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1743044&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1785659
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1607939
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=689476&page=3
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1794120
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=887944&page=10
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845121
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=957634&page=6
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868423
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1593196&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1630647&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693303
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=623292&page=7
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1783431
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1641717&page=3
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1497843&page=5

Complete


----------



## ReginaMills

It's topped out now

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=155344386#post155344386


----------



## ReginaMills

This is topped out too

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1780749&page=4


----------



## ReginaMills

Topped out

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1654107


----------



## ReginaMills

More than 7 towers are included, named as Coral, Reef and Pearl towers. Please moderator change the title.
__________________

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1694647&page=2


----------



## ReginaMills

It's 41 floors, 160 meters tall building. 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1507508


Source

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1500861&page=13


----------



## mohammed ghani

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=158598050#post158598050

Please mods , move the thread to U/C section and change that title to :


*
BAGHDAD | Central Bank of Iraq | 170m | 557ft | 37 fl | U/C


*


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1956481

Please update the title to UC


----------



## Brum X

Hi guys, can we have the name of this tower changed to The Mercian from 212 Tower. Thanks


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2140836


----------



## skagern

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1517343&page=4

U/C

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2140170
merge
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2140170


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799076

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1638026

Please merge


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=944958&page=7

The 'highrise portion of the complex' is now complete

https://www.skyscrapercenter.com/complex/410


----------



## skagern

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1894644&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1946562&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1949808&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1958360&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1958361&page=2

T/O

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1860169&page=2
merge
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2132858


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1852000

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2134680

*Please merge*
---
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1860169&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2132858

*Please merge*


----------



## [email protected]

Please change the status to T/O

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1847553&page=6


----------



## the man from k-town

please change title to : 



FRANKFURT | One Forty West - 99 West | 140m | 106m | 40fl | U/C


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1708258


Thanks!


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749266

Whats up with this thread. Please can a mod fix it up


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=484402&page=17

Complete


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868589&page=3

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904280&page=2

Complete


----------



## skagern

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1941764
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1960991
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1902529
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1955298
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1864994&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2039889

T/O


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2016579 

Complete


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738761&page=5

Complete


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1873460
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=283836&page=32
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1921736
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845021
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875348
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1911659
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1884169
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1895488
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1898122
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1884169
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1928911
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1905311

Complete


----------



## anakngpasig

T/O

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1816915

Thanks!


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1949808&page=2

Complete


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1142047&page=4

Complete


----------



## Brum X

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2073239

Please can we have the title changed to 108 metres as officially this is 106 metres on its highest peak but 108 :cheers:metres on its lowest peak.


Thanks


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1916170&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1867527&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1864994&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1894139&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1930384&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1930384&page=2

All Complete


----------



## Tupac96

Tupac96 said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1916170&page=2
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1867527&page=2
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1864994&page=2
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1894139&page=2
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1930384&page=2
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1930384&page=2
> 
> All Complete


All of the above threads are complete just in case a mod missed them:cheers:


----------



## [email protected]

Please change the status to T/O

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1843671&page=26


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2129892
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2141380

Please merge
-----
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1822200&page=2

Please move to proposed section, its approved.


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1884227&page=8

*Complete*


----------



## pt82

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=434825
Topped out


----------



## SoboleuS

Please change the status to T/O:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1351801


----------



## [email protected]

These are now *Complete*. 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1905620&page=7

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1860715&page=12&highlight=ecoprime

The buildings are finished and there are already offices that have opened up in many of its floors.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Can someone change this title please

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=7414

*Tribune Tower | CHICAGO | 141m l 462ft | 36 fl*


----------



## Hudson11

ordinarily this would be the wrong place to ask for that, but fortunately i'm also a moderator for that section


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1955298
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1931109&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1955296&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1894644&page=2

*Complete*
---
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2171072
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2089669

*Please merge*
---


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1943301

*Complete*
---
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1894565
*
Move back to proposed section please.*


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Can you please include the architects name? I would be so glad! Thank you! 

*NEW YORK | 611 West 56th Street | Álvaro Siza | 134m | 442ft | 34 fl | U/C*


----------



## Hudson11

No. We've used the same title format forever and starting to add the names of architects would make them too long.


----------



## kanye

^^I've added him to the tags


----------



## DiogoBaptista

I know there are some titles around with the architects name on it.

Thats why I asked for.

Thank you


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Can someone change this building name?

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=161620872#post161620872

NEW YORK | The Eleventh | 123m | 402ft | 36 fl | 92m | 302ft | 26 fl | T/O

*NEW YORK | The XI - The Eleventh | 123m | 402ft | 36 fl | 92m | 302ft | 26 fl | T/O*


----------



## Hudson11

DiogoBaptista said:


> Can someone change this building name?
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=161620872#post161620872
> 
> NEW YORK | The Eleventh | 123m | 402ft | 36 fl | 92m | 302ft | 26 fl | T/O
> 
> *NEW YORK | The XI - The Eleventh | 123m | 402ft | 36 fl | 92m | 302ft | 26 fl | T/O*


That would be redundant, I think. I'll change it to The XI -76 11th Avenue. 



DiogoBaptista said:


> I know there are some titles around with the architects name on it.
> 
> Thats why I asked for.
> 
> Thank you


I think some local forums do it, but considering the mass of threads in the world forums and how long titles with multiple buildings can get it's a bit much. Thanks for raising the idea though, I'm sure others were thinking about it. If you want, we can add the architect to the thread tags as Kanye did.


----------



## eurico

it is completed

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1707093&page=3


----------



## the man from k-town

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=163474836#post163474836

completed


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2130622

*Complete*


----------



## Tupac96

*Complete
*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1894121


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691015

T/O


----------



## Tupac96

Tupac96 said:


> *Complete
> *
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1894121


Please can someone complete my request so it doesn't end up going missing. Thanks!


----------



## skagern

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1881540&page=3

Complete

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1895745&page=3
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2066761&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2134748

T/O


----------



## Dr_DRE

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2123902&page=4

Height change from 100 meters to 112 meters the actual height of the building.


----------



## dars-dm

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1881540

Completed


----------



## skagern

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1960991
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1907314&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871654&page=2

Complete

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2171084
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2027319&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2039890
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=745008&page=3

T/O


----------



## Tupac96

*Complete*

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1960991
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1907314&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871654&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1881540&page=3


----------



## Yellow Fever

For all members, please give us a PM when your requests haven't done after a week, thank!


----------



## RalphGuy

Can you please change the Birmingham One Eastside title from Prop. to Appr? It's in the Proposed section.


Thanks.


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=164919380#post164919380

*Complete*

Just not sure if there are 8 towers in the complex...


----------



## Tupac96

delete


----------



## skagern

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1928053&page=2
Complete

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2029181&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1945980&page=2

T/O


----------



## [email protected]

Please change the status of this building to *T/O*

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2007162


----------



## skagern

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2026543&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2029181&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2049293&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1981489&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2185190
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1960710&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2237276

T/O


----------



## dars-dm

please change https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1852000 to *Wellton Towers | 195 m | 58 fl | 179 m | 53 fl | 162 m | 48 fl | T/O*


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Can this project topic also includes Beckford House? Thank you.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=166281052#post166281052


----------



## Sentinel

This tower is topped out:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=903

MADRID | Caleido | 181m | 594ft | 38 fl | U/C --> *MADRID | Caleido | 181m | 594ft | 38 fl | T/O*


----------



## [email protected]

Please change the status of this building to *T/O*

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2007162&page=2


----------



## Gelato

Interesting


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Whats so interesting about status change? :nuts:


----------



## skagern

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1914897
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1828975
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1927725
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1933772
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1924575
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1896654

Complete

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2050351
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2096095

T/O


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Does this project have its own topic?

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=164912224&postcount=10770


----------



## SoboleuS

Please change the status to T/O: 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1342249

Thanks!


----------



## Dr_DRE

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2075665&page=4

Please change the title from 140 meters to 144 meters as confirmed by the company building it on their official website.


----------



## Hudson11

Dr_DRE said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2075665&page=4
> 
> Please change the title from 140 meters to 144 meters as confirmed by the company building it on their official website.


it says 140m? 

https://www.mvrdv.nl/projects/388/downtown-one-tirana


----------



## Dr_DRE

Hudson11 said:


> it says 140m?
> 
> https://www.mvrdv.nl/projects/388/downtown-one-tirana












https://www.dt1.al/rreth-downtown-one/konfigurimi/?lang=en



The official website for the tower does state it is 144 meters.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Hi, Tour Saint-Gobain is completed and should be moved to the archives. Thank you.


----------



## Jakob

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102708286#post102708286

-> switch to Skyscraper section

-> change title: ISTANBUL | Halk Bank Headquarter Buildings | 208m | 46 fl | 156m | 34 fl | U/C


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change title to MANILA | Aurelia Residences | 187m | *51 fl* | U/C

Source: https://www.datem.com.ph/project/aurelia-residences/

Thanks!


----------



## Yellow Fever

no problem and done but I'd prefer to have the link to the thread, not the source.


----------



## kimahrikku1

Please update status to Completed:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1958360&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1945980&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2039889

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1873263

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1885641&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=944290&page=3

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2039888


----------



## kimahrikku1

Please delete this thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2117966


----------



## skagern

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2026543&page=2

Complete

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1985309&page=2

T/O


----------



## kanye

all done.



skagern said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2026543&page=2
> 
> Complete


^let's wait a bit more


----------



## eurico

JAKARTA | MNC Media Tower & Park Hyatt Hotel | 173m...


update https://www.instagram.com/p/B13jhq5lwUV/




www.skyscrapercity.com





This project has completed


----------



## Momo1435

And back again to the proposed highrises for this project. 

The construction activity on site is just for a parking garage, the tower is not yet U/C.

AMSTERDAM | Eliphant Garden | 130m 70m | Pro









AMSTERDAM | Eliphant Garden | 130m | 70m | Prep


Height: 120 meter & 80 meter Architect: OZ http://www.ozarchitect.nl/ Function: 520 apartments Location: De Corridor, Amsterdam Zuidoost https://goo.gl/maps/QrTvwtLPFk52 Status: Pro Start: ? Developer: Provast & First Sponsor https://provast.nl/projecten/oliphant-i-en-oliphant-ii/




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## the man from k-town

completed 
FRANKFURT | Grand Tower | 172m | 47 fl | T/O


----------



## kimahrikku1

Please rename this thread (DAEGU | Marriot Hotel Daegu | U/C) to *DAEGU | Marriott Hotel Daegu | 24 Fl | U/C*. The Marriott Hotel chain is spelled with 2 "t"s and the height is confirmed at 24 floors (as reported here: ‘대구 메리어트 호텔 & 레지던스’ ,최고 24층, 총 332실로 대구시 건축심의 통과)


----------



## SoboleuS

Please change the status to T/O:









WARSAW | Skyliner | 195m | 45 fl | Com


Skyliner Stats Height: 195m Floor count: 53 floors Status: Project Completion: ? Use: Architect: Location: Rondo Daszynskiego (Wola district) Location : http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=61473 http://www.urbanity.pl/mazowieckie/warszawa/kaleidoscope-towers,b1880 ... Skyliner...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Thanks.


----------



## skagern

GOYANG | Samsong Wonheung Station Prugio City | 162m x 4...


Samsong Wonheung Station Prugio City, Goyang, Gyeonggi Province, South Korea 162m / Residential / App / 2018-2021 49Fl : x4 http://www.prugio.com/construction/construction-view.aspx?menu=N&Pkey=834 https://blog.naver.com/webomnal/221002327756




www.skyscrapercity.com












SEOUL | Yeongdeungpo New Town Dream Apartments | 102m |...


https://www.forena.co.kr/apt/build/view?strNo=1576041278516&currentPageNo=1&strKey=&strVal=




www.skyscrapercity.com












CHEONGJU | Administrative Town Koaroo Hutis | 162m |...


Administrative Town Koaroo Hutis, Cheongju, Chungcheongnam-do, South Korea 162m / Residential / App / 2017-2020 49Fl : x4 http://cj-koaroo.com/teaser/main/#none




www.skyscrapercity.com












SEOUL | Raemian Leaders One | 118m | 387ft | 35 fl x 12...


https://raemian.co.kr/sales/sub/LeadersOne/?pg=1&menuSeq=6791




www.skyscrapercity.com












INCHEON | Incheon The Sharp Sky City | 162m x 11 | 532ft...


http://www.thesharp.co.kr/prj/construct_process.aspx?hPROJECT_ID=P_161&type=construct&pid=1600&mid=1601




www.skyscrapercity.com












INCHEON | Hillstate Songdo The Terrace | 162m x 7 |...


http://www.hillstate.co.kr/Spaceinfo/p_construct_view_build.aspx?apt_num=729&code_type=3&code_val=8&code_subVal=




www.skyscrapercity.com





T/O


----------



## SoboleuS

This one is T/O:









WARSAW | Generation Park | 140m | 37 fl | Com


Generation Park to be built in Warsaw POLAND Skanska Property Poland has announced that it is to develop its largest ever office project. Generation Park – a three-building complex with around 80,000 sqm gla – is to be built on a 1.3 ha plot on Rondo Daszyńskiego in Warsaw. The tallest of the...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Thanks.


----------



## eurico

this one is already TO









JAKARTA | The Pakubuwono Menteng | +130m | 37 fl | T/O


JAKARTA | The Pakubuwono Menteng | 130m+ | 37 Fl | U/C Official site http://www.pakubuwonomenteng.com/




www.skyscrapercity.com





cheers


----------



## spectre000

Please update this thread title.








MINNEAPOLIS | RBC Gateway | 158m | 519ft | 37 fl | Com


The Nicollet Hotel Block is being redeveloped into a Four Seasons Hotel & Residences. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- The winner of a contest over a coveted...




www.skyscrapercity.com





MINNEAPOLIS | Four Seasons Hotel & Residences | 153m | 503ft | 37 fl | U/C

to 

MINNEAPOLIS | RBC Gateway | 158m | 519ft | 37 fl | U/C


----------



## redcode

DANANG | Marriott Danang | 121m | 35 fl | T/O


Marriott Danang Hotel tower in Da Nang, Vietnam Height: 123m Floors: 35 floors Use: Hotel Started: 2016 Finish: 2018 By Trường Xuân on Vietnam Forum Aug 22, 2016




www.skyscrapercity.com





please change the status for this one to T/O. Thanks.


----------



## Tiago Domiciano

Please change the status to T/O: SÃO PAULO | Heritage Cyrela | 130m | 33 fl | U/C.

Thanks.


----------



## redcode

HO CHI MINH CITY | Saigon Centre 2 | 194m | 43 fl | T/O

HO CHI MINH CITY | Sunrise City | 139m x 4 | 35 fl x 4 | 131m x 6 | 33 fl x 6 | 122m x 4 | 29 fl x 4 | U/C

these are completed. 

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Please change the status to T/O

CEBU CITY | The Cebu Exchange | 164m | 538ft | 39 fl | U/C

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please change status to Completed

MANILA | Century Diamond Tower | 35 fl | T/O



hkskyline said:


> * Century buys partner’s stake in Makati tower *
> Manila Standard _Excerpt_
> Aug 25, 2020
> 
> Century Properties Group Inc. acquired the 40-percent stake of Mitsubishi Corp. in *newly-completed office building* Century Diamond Tower in Makati for P1.9 billion.
> 
> CPG said in a disclosure to the stock exchange Tuesday the acquisition would increase the company’s total commercial leasing portfolio by 25,000 square meters to 137,000 sq. m. and boost recurring revenues in the coming years.
> 
> “This acquisition effectively builds up CPG’s recurring income assets in line with our strategy of growing the company’s high-margin businesses including office leasing. This has proven to be a resilient sector by nature of longer-term leases,” said CPG president and chief executive Marco Antonio.
> 
> More : Century buys partner’s stake in Makati tower.


----------



## eurico

this one is completed 









JAKARTA | Chitaland Tower | 196m | 643ft | 40 fl | Com


Sepertinya nama resminya menjadi RDTX Place, mungkin thread bisa direname.. https://www.instagram.com/tv/CE5qDgZAZsK/?igshid=1o5namyn97qbe RDTX PLACE Opening: Q4 2020 Floors: 40 Type: Grade-A office Architects: Arquitectonica (exterior), Hassell Studio (landscape/interior) Contractor...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Completed








BALNEÁRIO CAMBORIÚ | Splendido | 176m | 577ft | 50 fl | Com


Renderings by Oficina3D Project facts Address: Avenida Atlântica, 4430 - Centro Status: Under construction Developer: Cechinel Type: Residential building Height: unconfirmed Floors: 50




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Hey, the tower has been completed.

PARIS | Tour ALTO | 160m | 525ft | 38 fl | T/O


----------



## maxxe

This one is now U/C.
Also please add 110m*, 99m, 64m *to the title.

BERLIN | Agromex-Towers | 110m | Prep

Thanks!


----------



## skagern

SUWON | Gwanggyo Convention Dream Apartments | 156m |...


https://www.dreamapt.co.kr/building/b_construction2.jsp




www.skyscrapercity.com












INCHEON | Hillstate Songdo The Terrace | 162m x 7 |...


http://www.hillstate.co.kr/Spaceinfo/p_construct_view_build.aspx?apt_num=729&code_type=3&code_val=8&code_subVal=




www.skyscrapercity.com





Com









LEEDS | Altus House | 114m | 38 fl | T/O


Hume House - Student Residences | Leeds Residential | Arena Quarter Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1957909 Address: Wade Lane, Merrion Way and Tower House Street LS1 Architect: Nick Brown Architects Floors: 40 Height: 126m Developer: Knightsbridge Capital...




www.skyscrapercity.com












HWASEONG | Keumkang Penterium Dongtan Technovalley IT...


http://www.penterium.kr/prj/p_building/p_b_photo.asp?hPROJECT_ID=059&hMENU1=building&hMONTH_DATE=202007#tit




www.skyscrapercity.com





T/O


----------



## [email protected]

Please change the status to *T/O *

MANILA | GLAS Tower | 185m | 42 fl | U/C


----------



## redcode

please change this thread's status to U/C and move it to the main section. Thanks  









SYDNEY | The Landmark | 152m | 497ft | 46 fl | U/C


St Leonards, a major employment centre to the north of the central city, is undergoing something of a skyscraper boom. Upon completion in 2019, The Landmark will be the tallest building in St Leonards and one of the tallest in Sydney outside the central city. Site prep is well underway. The...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## SoboleuS

This one is completed:









WARSAW | Mennica Legacy Tower | 141m | 35 fl | Com


WARSAW | Mennica Tower | 140m | 31 fl | Pro Były te wizu? http://gpchicago.com/media/images/C07.max-1600x1200.jpg http://gpchicago.com/architecture/mennica-legacy-tower/ Wysokość/Height: 140 m Liczba pięter/Floors: 31 Inwestor/Investor: Mennica Polska Wykonawca/Builder: ...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Thanks.


----------



## hkskyline

Completed :









HONG KONG | The Riverpark | 48 fl x 2 | 46 fl x 2 | Com


MTRC project lures major players 11 March 2008 Hong Kong Standard Thirteen developers have expressed interest in an MTRC (0066) project - worth up to HK$6 billion - above Che Kung Temple station in Sha Tin. Sources said Cheung Kong Holdings (0001), Henderson Land Development (0012), Sun Hung...




www.skyscrapercity.com












HONG KONG | Austin Station Development | Com


MTR opens up two TST sites 25 January 2010 The Standard MTR Corporation (0066) is inviting developers for expressions of interest in two residential sites atop its Austin station - the first such move by the railway operator since the onset of the financial crisis in 2008. Site C covers...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Bez_imena

New name...

Skyline Belgrade >>> Skyline Omnia 








BELGRADE | Skyline AFI Tower | 132m | 28 fl | U/C







www.skyscrapercity.com





Thanks.


----------



## spectre000

Please update thread title. It has an official name now. 









HONG KONG | The Henderson | 190m | 623ft | 36 fl | U/C


Former Murray Road Car Park Site | Central Project summary: https://www.dezeen.com/2018/05/31/zaha-hadid-architects-iconic-office-hong-kong-architecture/ Project facts Design: Zaha Hadid Architects Developer: Henderson Land Development Height: 35 storeys | 190m AOD Site cost: HK$23.3...




www.skyscrapercity.com





*HONG KONG | The Henderson | 190m | 623ft | 36 fl | U/C*







The Henderson – Zaha Hadid Architects


<p>We work at all scales and in all sectors. We create transformative cultural, corporate, residential and other spaces that work in synchronicity with their surroundings.</p> <p>950 projects 44 countries 400 staff 55 nations</p> <p>Welcome to the interactive archive of Zaha Hadid...




www.zaha-hadid.com


----------



## spectre000

This is completed.









LAS VEGAS | Circa Las Vegas | 146m | 480ft | 44 fl | Com


The construction of Circa Resort & Casino Las Vegas upcoming up-scale gambling property is going to begin in February and will herald the coming of the city's first from-the-ground-up resorts in several decades - since 1980, to be exact! The 1.25 million-square-foot venue will be located...




www.skyscrapercity.com





*LAS VEGAS | Circa Las Vegas | 146m | 480ft | 44 fl | Com*


----------



## SoboleuS

This one was topped out:









WARSAW | Skysawa | 155m | 36 fl | Com


https://www.phnsa.pl/en/project/city-tower-0 BASIC INFORMATION Start: 2019 End: 2022 Space: 39800 (GLA) Project costs: 325 mln PLN Address: Świętokrzyska 36 MAIN ADVANTAGES: Attractive location A-class office building DESCRIPTION: In the very heart of the Central Business District at the ONZ...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Thanks!


----------



## redcode

This one has been T/O for some time now:








AUSTIN | Block 185 - Google Tower | 180m | 589ft | 35 fl...


another sizable tower for Austin's ever-growing skyline. http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showpost.php?p=8440358&postcount=603 https://www.bizjournals.com/austin/news/2019/01/17/work-could-soon-start-on-new-skyscraper-next-to.html#i/11193322




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Hudson11

see the last page ^


----------



## redcode

Hudson11 said:


> see the last page ^


Oh I missed that one


----------



## [email protected]

This is Completed as seen in the photos of the interior....









MANILA | East Gallery Place | 193m | 51 fl | Com


T/O 08|09|2019 Gomer Cid Merro




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## [email protected]

This has been Cancelled as per local thread and had no activity since way before 2016. Please move to DN archives...









CAGAYAN DE ORO | Gateway Towers | 164m | 36 fl | 88m |...


Today:) :)




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Edil Arda

Hi, can we please change this title to,
NEW YORK | Türk Evi (Turkish Center) | 171m | 561ft | 36 fl | T/O









NEW YORK | Turkevi Center - Türk Evi | 171m | 561ft | 36...


Turkish Consulate’s New Tower Across UN Finally Moves Ahead, Offices and Apartments Planned After more than three years on the drawing board, the replacement tower for Turkey’s Consulate General and Permanent Mission to the United States at 821 First Avenue is finally moving forward...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## TayfunVural

ISTANBUL | Sheraton Residence | 42 fl | T/O


Sheraton Residence Istanbul, Turkey HEIGHT: - FLOORS: 40 fl




www.skyscrapercity.com




Can the number of floors in the above thread be kindly adjusted from 40 to 42.

As also seen in the below two photographs, the number of the above-ground floors of this project is 42 - comprising 6 floors high base podium and 36 floors high main tower rising from that base podium.

Thank you very much!

6 floors high base podium.








36 floors high main tower rising from the base podium of the project.


----------



## [email protected]

After a whopping nine years, this project has finally been *Completed*!









MANILA | AMA Tower Residences | 35 fl | Com


:banana::banana:




www.skyscrapercity.com





This project has also been *Completed*.









CEBU | Mandani Bay Suites | 36 fl | 29 fl | Com


1 May 2017 5-1-17




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## [email protected]

This has also been *Completed*.









DAVAO | Aeon Tower | 104m | 340ft | 34 fl | Com


Rise over the rest. Quite literally, the Aeon Towers Condo in Davao is the tallest state of art condominium tower ever built in the largest city of the world, Davao. Located in the JP Laurel Avenue (Bajada) in Davao City, (besides Abreeza Mall), the Aeon Towers marks the evolution of the city...




www.skyscrapercity.com





@kanye @Hudson11 just follow up on my requests. Thanks!


----------



## droneriot

This seems to have ended up in the wrong section:









PIRAEUS | Piraeus Tower | 84m | 276ft | 24 fl | U/C


After many years, Piraeus, the port of Athens, Greece and one of the major ports in the Mediterranean sea, is close to having its first completed high-rise which will signify the return of Greece and especially the Athens metro area into a new era of high-rise and skyscraper construction. All...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## [email protected]

This project has been *T/O *









MANILA | Grand Hyatt Manila Residences - South Tower |...


my photos 08|17|2019




www.skyscrapercity.com





@Hudson11 @kanye


----------



## spectre000

RBC Gateway is topped out.









MINNEAPOLIS | RBC Gateway | 158m | 519ft | 37 fl | T/O


The Nicollet Hotel Block is being redeveloped into a Four Seasons Hotel & Residences. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- The winner of a contest over a coveted...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Please change to,
*MINNEAPOLIS | RBC Gateway | 158m | 519ft | 37 fl | T/O*


----------



## SoboleuS

These two are completed:









SZCZECIN | Hanza Tower | 125m | 28 fl | Com


15.01.2021




www.skyscrapercity.com













KRAKOW | Unity Centre | 103m | 336ft | 27 fl | Com


Finally approved, construction will start in april 16' Apartments & Office & Hotel & Restaurant on the top. GD&K Group and Verity Development cost - 150 mil. $ project - DDJM architects from Krakow




www.skyscrapercity.com





Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

This is *Completed*.









CEBU CITY | Latitude Corporate Center | 110m | 25 fl | Com


..




www.skyscrapercity.com





@Hudson11 @kanye


----------



## TayfunVural

ISTANBUL | The Elysium Art Residence Bomonti | 28 fl | Com


Bomonti Tower Istanbul, Turkey HEIGHT: - FLOORS: 29fl ARCHITECT: DE . X architecture




www.skyscrapercity.com




Kindly change the status of the above project from U/C to COM (Completed). 

Kindly also update the number of the confirmed above-ground floors from 29 to 28 and kindly update the name of the project as "The Elysium Art Residence Bomonti".

The web site of the completed project - https://theelysiumart.com/en/

The photograph of the completed project.


----------



## nazrey

*KUALA LUMPUR/GREATER KL*
COMPLETED








KUALA LUMPUR | Novum Bangsar | 40 fl x 1 | 37 fl x 1 |...


Kedah builder comes to the Klang Valley By Rosalynn Poh of theedgemalaysia.com Friday, 02 August 2013 23:42 Bookmark and Share KL gives me the opportunity to learn. I can get exposed to a new, vibrant market. - Beh  EUPE Corp Bhd may not be a familiar name to many of us. However, the...




www.skyscrapercity.com












KUALA LUMPUR | YTL HQ Tower | 179m | 42 fl | Com


Project Name; YTL HQ Tower Developer: YTL Land Floors: 42 fl Height : 179m Location: Jalan Bukit Bintang, Kuala Lumpur




www.skyscrapercity.com












KUALA LUMPUR | Damansara City | 33 fl | 32 fl x 2 | 30...


NOV 2014 https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction DSC_0498 by atifnadzir, on Flickr -----




www.skyscrapercity.com












KUALA LUMPUR | The RuMa Hotel And Residences | 160m+ |...


https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction/




www.skyscrapercity.com












KUALA LUMPUR | TCM Tower | 120m+ | 32 fl | Com


Project Name: TCM Tower Floor: 32 fl Developer: TCM Location: Jalan Tun Razak, KL Category: Commercial 7 Jul 2016 Under construction The rendering




www.skyscrapercity.com












KUALA LUMPUR | Grand I-Residence | 50 fl | Com


Grand I-Residence Location: Jalan Kia Peng, Kuala Lumpur Floor: 50 fl Categories: Residential --------




www.skyscrapercity.com












KUALA LUMPUR | EkoCheras | 120m+ | 40 fl | 36 fl | Com


Project Name: EkoCheras Floor : 2 x 40 fl, 2 x 36 fl , 1 x 15fl Developer: Ekovest Location: Cheras, Kuala Lumpur Categories : Mixed Used ECO BUSINESS PARK KUALA LUMPUR (Q4 2012) Website: http://www.ekovest.com.my/properties_ebp.html Eco Business Park is a state of the art...




www.skyscrapercity.com












KUALA LUMPUR | The Robertson | 150m | 492ft | 46 fl | 42...


Name: The Robertson Floor: 45 fl, 41 fl Categories: Mixed-Use http://www.propertylaunchesmalaysia.com/




www.skyscrapercity.com












PETALING JAYA | Damansara Uptown | 43 fl | 30 fl | 28 fl...


Damansara Uptown Phase II -2 blocks 30 & 28 storey Condo -1 block 43storey Office -1 block 6storey Retail -1 block 20storey Service Apartment -4 levels of Basement Carpark few proposals artist impression of the new Damansara Uptown (night...




www.skyscrapercity.com












KUALA LUMPUR | Legasi Kampong Bharu | 160m | 525ft | 43...


COMPLETED @ Izzz




www.skyscrapercity.com












KUALA LUMPUR | Kiara163 | 100m + x 2 | 42 fl x 2 | Com


Name: Kiara 163 Developer: YNH Floors : 42 fl x 2 and other office blocks Categories: Mix-Used




www.skyscrapercity.com





JOHOR BAHRU
COMPLETED








JOHOR BAHRU | Southkey City | 150m+ | 40 fl x 4 | 30 fl...


Project Name: SOUTHKEY CITY Location: Iskandar Johor Floors: 40 fl x 4 | 30 fl x 8 Developer: IGB/ Melia Categories: Mixed-Use Next generation of Midvalley Megamall only at Southkey! http://youtu.be/-CmD3lRCsO0 https://www.facebook.com/SouthkeyProperties http://www.southkey.com.my/




www.skyscrapercity.com












JOHOR BAHRU | Sunway Iskandar | +100m x 20 | +20 fl x 20...


Project Name: Sunway Iskandar Floors: +100m x 20 | +20 fl x 20 Location: Iskandar, Johor Bahru Developer: Sunway Sunway Iskandar Seafront Master Plan Source : http://www.akpl.us/work/sunway-iskandar-seafront-master-plan/




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## the man from k-town

Completed

FRANKFURT | ONE | 191m | 49 fl | T/O

FRANKFURT | One Forty West - 99 West | 145m | 40 fl |...


----------



## Brum X

Hi,

The below link has been changed from The Square to Cortland, Broad Street.

Other details remain the same, thanks









BIRMINGHAM | Cortland - Broad Street | 111m | 35 fl | 8...


We have another official start on our next tower over 100 metres The Square comprises two residential buildings – a 35 storey building fronting Broad Street and a six-storey building on Ryland Street, as well as an eight storey hotel building arranged around a central courtyard space. Photo's...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## nazrey

KUALA LUMPUR
COMPLETED









KUALA LUMPUR | The Crest | 44 fl | 26 fl | Com


March 18, 2014 Yesterday




www.skyscrapercity.com












KUALA LUMPUR | KL Gateway | 42 fl x 2 | 36 fl x 2 | Com


https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction/




www.skyscrapercity.com












KUALA LUMPUR | Datum Jelatek | 153m x 4 | 45 fl x 4 | Com


Untitled by Izz _R, on Flickr




www.skyscrapercity.com












KUALA LUMPUR | Capri Hotel by Fraser | 160m+ | 44 fl | Com


Project Name: Capri Hotel by Fraser Categories: Hotel, Commercial Floor count: 44 fl Location: Jalan Imbi, Kuala Lumpur New Project - Jalan Imbi (Next to ritz Carlton) 44 Storey IMG_8212 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr IMG_8210 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr




www.skyscrapercity.com












KUALA LUMPUR | Pavilion Bukit Jalil | 150m x 2 | 492ft x...


Updated: June 2015 Name: Pavilion Bukit Jalil Categories: Mixed Use Pavilion Bukit Jalil The Park privilege2u on lowyat




www.skyscrapercity.com






PETALING JAYA
CALCELLED









PETALING JAYA | O2 City | 100m+ | Cancelled


‘Golden Triangle’ between Puchong, Tmn Equine and Putrajaya set to be hot spot with upcoming O2 City Posted on March 29, 2013 - Featured, Property News. The recently launched O2 Residence will be the first of eight phases for the upcoming 64-acre O2 City, said developer Perfect Eagle...




www.skyscrapercity.com












PETALING JAYA | Empire Remix | 100m+ | 30 fl | 28 fl |...


EMPIRE USJ 1 Project




www.skyscrapercity.com





PETALING JAYA
COMPLETED









PETALING JAYA | Reflection Residences | 100m+ | 39 fl | Com


Name: Reflection Residences Floor: 39 fl Developer: Glomac Categories: Residentials http://www.glomac.com.my/




www.skyscrapercity.com












PETALING JAYA | The Paradigm | 30 fl x 4 | Com


Sept 2013




www.skyscrapercity.com












PETALING JAYA | Icon City | 120m | 40 fl x 2 | Com
 

Tower 1 – Icon Residenz (serviced apartment): 40 storeys / 70% sold Tower 2 - Icon Residenz (serviced apartment): 40 storeys / not opened for sale yet Tower 3 – i-SOVO (small office, versatile office): 31 storeys / fully sold Tower 3A - i-SOVO (small office, versatile office): 31 storeys /...




www.skyscrapercity.com





JOHOR BAHRU
COMPLETED









JOHOR BAHRU | The Peak | 160m | 41 fl x 6 | Com


Project Name: The Peak Floors: 6 x 41 fl Categories: Residentials http://www.onetemenggong.com/photo-gallery.html http://www.singaporepropertiesforsale.com/ Main Features: - Freehold - Superb Location - Excellent Connectivity - Sanctuary Living In The City The Peak is set to be a...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Lil alb

TIRANA | Arena Center Tower | 112m | 24 fl | Com


Fin Emb Athens - twitter




www.skyscrapercity.com




COMPLETED!


----------



## MrAronymous

AMSTERDAM | Valley | 101m | 26 fl | 81m | 20 fl | 67m |...


The City of Amsterdam has selected an MVRDV design for a multi-tower, multi-use complex for the Zuidas business district. The project, which doesn't have a proper name yet other than its plot designation P15 Ravel, contains offices, apartments and amenities with a total floor space of 50.000 and...




www.skyscrapercity.com




Completed


----------



## nazrey

KUALA LUMPUR
COMPLETED








KUALA LUMPUR | Ecosky | 39 fl | 38 fl | 37 fl | Com


Project Name: EcoSky Developer: Ecoworld Location: Jalan Ipoh, Kuala Lumpur Categories: Mix Use Floor: 39 fl , 38 fl, 37 fl, 29 fl Published: Friday September 13, 2013 MYT 12:00:00 AM Updated: Friday September 13, 2013 MYT 8:09:07 AM Eco World plans RM30bil projects By NG BEI SHAN...




www.skyscrapercity.com












KUALA LUMPUR | TTDI Ascencia | 36 fl | Com


Name: TTDI Ascencia Floor: 36 fl Developer : NAZA TTDI Categories: Residentials Sales Gallery http://www.facebook.com/pages/NAZA-TTDI/




www.skyscrapercity.com












RESIDENSI 22 @ MONT'KIARA | Kuala Lumpur (Mont...


..




www.skyscrapercity.com





U/C








KUALA LUMPUR | The Conlay | 211m | 51 fl | U/C


http://theconlay.com/ E&O partners Mitsui to develop serviced apartments in KL By Yen Ne Foo / theedgemarkets.com | March 20, 2015 : 6:34 PM MYT KUALA LUMPUR (Mar 20): Eastern & Oriental Bhd (E&O) announced that it is entering into a joint venture with Japan’s Mitsui Fudosan Co Ltd...




www.skyscrapercity.com





T/O








KUALA LUMPUR | Solaris Parq | 49 fl | 47 fl | T/O


Project Name: Solaris On the Park (Tentaive) Developer: UEM Sunrise Categories: Mix Used 1x 49-storey office tower 1x 8-storey shopping mall and facilities and two levels of basement 3x blocks of 5-, 37- and 47-storey Serviced Residences with 680 units and six levels of podium carpark




www.skyscrapercity.com





CANCELED








KUALA LUMPUR | The Weida | +120m | 43 fl | Cancelled


Name: The Weida Developer: Weida Floor count: 43flx 1 Categories: Residentials + Shoplots [QUOTE="davidwsk, post: 98664590, member: 47718"]Render :




www.skyscrapercity.com












KUALA LUMPUR | Lot 76 | +150m | 40 fl | Cancelled


Name: Lot 76 (Tentative) Categories: Mixed Use Location: Jalan Ampang Developer : Crest Builder Floor: Around 40 fl




www.skyscrapercity.com












RIANA3 | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Raja Laut) | 44 fl | Pro


In Kuala Lumpur, launches include Phase 2 and 3 of its green township Bandar Rimbayu, Pantai Sentral Park, semi-detached houses at Serenia Gardens in Ukay Heights and serviced apartments on Jalan Raja Laut in the second half of this year. More: http://www.thesundaily.my/news/650092




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## TayfunVural

ISTANBUL | Babacan Premium | 153m | 39 fl | 25 fl x 4 | Com


Babacan Premium Istanbul, Turkey http://www.babacanpremium.com/ HEIGHT: - FLOORS: 43 fl & 3 x 25 fl




www.skyscrapercity.com





Kindly update the status of the above thread as "Completed".

Kindly also update the number of the buildings' floors in, and the height of, the project as follows:

*ISTANBUL | Babacan Premium | 153m | 39 fl | 4 x 25 fl | Com*

As seen in the last photograph of the thread (as well as in the below photograph), the highest tower of the project is 39 floors (not 43).

Thank you very much!


----------



## TayfunVural

ISTANBUL | Toya Next | 36 fl | 28 fl | T/O


Toya Next Istanbul, Turkey http://toyanext.com/ HEIGHT: - FLOORS: 35 fl, 23 fl & 17 fl




www.skyscrapercity.com





Kindly update the status of the above thread as "T/O".

Kindly also update the number of the buildings' floors in the project as follows:

*ISTANBUL | Toya Next | 36 fl | 28 fl | T/O*

Thank you very much!


----------



## [email protected]

This project has been *T/O*









MANILA | Primex Tower | 203m | 50 fl | T/O


..




www.skyscrapercity.com





@Hudson11 @kanye


----------



## [email protected]

These projects has been *T/O*









MANILA | West Gallery Place | 169m | 555ft | 50 fl | T/O


Update just this morning (November 13, 2021)




www.skyscrapercity.com













MANILA | Makati Commerce Tower | 170m | 36 fl | T/O


Name (tentative): BPE Asia Tower Location: Makati Height: 170 meters, 36 fl Architect: Woods Bagot Developer: BPE Asia Real Estate Fund LP Woods Bagot has unveiled its designs for a 36-storey Grade-A office tower in the Manila's prominent Makati financial district. Developed by BPE Asia Real...




www.skyscrapercity.com





@Hudson11 @kanye


----------



## the man from k-town

completed

FRANKFURT | One Forty West - 99 West | 145m | 40 fl |...


----------



## SoboleuS

This one is also completed:









KATOWICE | .KTW II | 134m | 439ft | 31 fl | Com


Presented today: Katowice KTW 66+134 m Construction will start in Q3 of 2016 and will take 2 years. 20.000m² of office space in total...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Thanks.


----------



## A Chicagoan

@Hudson11 @kanye These two threads need to be merged:








SEOUL | Gireum Station Lotte Castle Twin Gold | 118m x 2...


Gireum Station Lotte Castle Twin Gold, Seongbuk-gu, Seoul, South Korea 118m / Residential / App / 2021-2024 35 Fl: x2 https://www.lottecastle.co.kr/APT/AT00266/693/summary/view.do




www.skyscrapercity.com












SEOUL | Gireum Station Lotte Castle Twin Gold | 118m x 2...


Gireum Station Lotte Castle Twin Gold, Seongbuk-gu, Seoul, South Korea 118m / Residential / App / 2020-2023 35 Fl : x2 http://www.lottecastle.co.kr/brd/aptContent.do?aptCd=AT00266&aptMenuCd=AM0012 rml_2PPsEVc




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

These threads also need to be merged:








MOSCOW | Wings | 145m | 39 fl | 131m | 35 fl | 117m | 31...


Type: residential Total area: 244 760 sq m Number of apartments: 1473 Number of parking spaces: 1393 Architect: Aedas (UK) Developer: Leader Invest Website http://domkrilya.ru/about/gallery/




www.skyscrapercity.com












MOSCOW | Wings | 139m | 457ft | 39 fl | 127m | 415ft |...


Type: residential Total area: 244 760 sq m Number of apartments: 1473 Number of parking spaces: 1393 Architect: Aedas (UK) Developer: Leader Invest Website http://domkrilya.ru/about/gallery/




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## the man from k-town

on hold 

DÜSSELDORF | UpperNord Tower | 125m | 36 fl | U/C


----------



## [email protected]

Please change the number of floors from 40 fl to *33 fl*

MANILA | Solaire North | 40 fl | U/C








MANILA | Solaire Resort North | 33 fl | T/O


10/02/2021 - City Explorer Plus




www.skyscrapercity.com





@Hudson11 @kanye


----------



## Brum X

BIRMINGHAM | The Octagon | 155m | 49 fl | U/C


Welcome to The Octagon, the world’s tallest pure octagonal residential skyscraper. 49 storeys (155m) in height, the BTR tower will stand tall and proud as a signpost for the city, making the most of its location on the Birmingham ridge - a line of higher ground that stretches from Snow Hill to...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Can we please move to U/C please ?


----------



## SoboleuS

This one is completed:









WARSAW | Forest | 120m | 28 fl | Com


Topped Out: https://hbreavis.com/en/press/weve-completed-campus-style-building-and-topped-out-the-tower-of-forest-our-green-project/ We´ve delivered the campus-style buildings of Forest, a project focused on incorporating natural elements and greenery into the urban jungle of Poland’s capital...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Thanks.


----------



## TayfunVural

ISTANBUL | Empire Istanbul | 130m | 33 fl | Com


Empire Istanbul | "AyrÄ±calÄ±kta Ãœst Seviye"




www.skyscrapercity.com





Kindly change the status of the above thread from T/O to *Com *(and kindly move the thread, at your convenience, to the "DN Archives" section).

Thank you very much!


----------



## ed500

Completed, source:Kaisa Center Complex - The Skyscraper Center









SHENYANG | Kaisa Center | 199m | 651ft | 35 fl | 191m x...


Alleged height: 235m. But I couldn't confirm this, so it might be fake. Renders: From this video of the ground breaking ceremony http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/37385401-1282660842.html More: http://news.winshang.com/news-75736.html http://www.01hr.com/company/f-840161960240.html




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ed500

I found all of these in the completed section on Gaoloumi









SHENZHEN | Runda Business Plaza | 160m | 43 fl x 2 | Com


This construction project came to my attention a long time ago, but only now did I decide to create a thread for it. Located in Houhai, right next to CASC (China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation), and Excellence Houhai project. Will be primarily office space, but with retail space...




www.skyscrapercity.com












SHENZHEN | Louden Building Renovation Project | 150m |...


Project information: Louden building renovation project, covering 2,919 square meters, floor area ratio of 12.91 approvals, construction area of 37,708 square meters. The project is owned property, the Government has approved the transformation, is the process of planning and approval...




www.skyscrapercity.com












SHENZHEN | Education Village Redevelopment Project |...


Project information: Project is located in Luohu District, Shenzhen, Wenjin Road north of Tau Leng area, convenient unobstructed living facilities mature; surrounding the distribution of many schools, rich educational resources; adjacent plots are low-density project, on the west side, the...




www.skyscrapercity.com












SHENZHEN | China Resources Headquarters Residential...


Shenzhen Comprehensive Development Resources North Bay residential project (China Resources Land Resources Development Co., Ltd. of Shenzhen Bay), the project amounting to residential buildings, 190 meters high. Building area: 110,000 square meters. Project Estimate: 300 000 000 Source...




www.skyscrapercity.com












SHENZHEN | Shenzhen Jinling Holiday Homes Building |...


Client: Shenzhen, Shenzhen Property Group · Imperial Properties Limited Location: Futian District, Shenzhen Land area: 1.26hm2 Area ratio: 10.27 Building Area: 172,400 m2 Building Height: 150m Main features: apartment Design competition: the successful implementation of the program Jinling...




www.skyscrapercity.com












SHENZHEN | Shenzhen Bay Ecocity B-Tech Project | 190m |...


Located in the heart of Shenzhen Bay Ecological Park of Shenzhen Bay Technology, Shenzhen Special Economic Zone is the future of the country to give an important carrier of innovation and development projects, the Shenzhen Municipal strategic "second five" emerging industrial base and gathering...




www.skyscrapercity.com












SHENZHEN | Shekou Approach Redevelopment Projects | 46...


Project Description: The total land area: 29165.65 m2 Total floor area: 316,734 m2 floor area ratio meter building area: 235,821 m2 floor area ratio: 7.5 Construction Scale: The project Demolition land area of 36836m2, construction area of transformation 29164m2, total construction area of...




www.skyscrapercity.com












SHENZHEN | Minsheng Financial Towers | 150m | 492ft | 34...


State Bank - Minsheng Financial Tower is located in the Futian District yesterday foundation. High cost of land in the central area of Shenzhen will rise and a landmark - State Bank -. Minsheng Financial Tower, located in the Futian District yesterday Fu Civic Center in San Road, the east...




www.skyscrapercity.com












SHENZHEN | China Merchants Securities Building | 150m |...


Project Description: China Merchants Securities Building from 31 two-story main building and four spherical trading floors, with a total construction area of about 80,000 square meters, total construction area of the volume rate of 60,000 square meters. Parcel No.: B116-0075 Land area...




www.skyscrapercity.com












SHENZHEN | Hisense South Headquarters Building | 150m |...


Project Name: Hisense South Headquarters Building (tentative name) Developer: Hisense South Limited Base Location: J-04 plots the seafront road east, west south Venture Road, the center of the road. Transportation: Metro Line 2 project from Dengliang station less than 400 meters, close to the...




www.skyscrapercity.com












SHENZHEN | BroadenGate Software House | 134m | 439ft |...


April 16, 2013, was identified as the "Shenzhen major projects" and "Xinhai • BroadenGate Software House," the groundbreaking ceremony was held in the high-tech park, Nanshan District. Gao Guohui, deputy secretary general of the Shenzhen Municipal Government attended the ceremony, Director of...




www.skyscrapercity.com












SHENZHEN | Vanke Plaza Shopping Mall | 160m | 525ft |...


Vanke Plaza Shopping mall: a total construction area of nearly 110,000 square by the global leader in integrated body design featuring designs Callison, covering shopping, entertainment, dining, etc. format, positioning international, boutique, fashion, trends. 　　Vanke Building: 　　Lung Cheung...




www.skyscrapercity.com












SHENZHEN | Shenzhen China Merchants Bank Building | 179m...


Rendering




www.skyscrapercity.com












SHENZHEN | Essence Financial Building | 180m | 38 fl | Com


Design by OMA. http://www.dezeen.com/2013/02/06/oma-to-design-second-building-in-shenzhen/ http://www.archreport.com.cn/show-6-684-1.html Originally 186m, seems to be revised upwards to 200m according to the latest releases: http://www.szjs.com.cn/htmls/201403/59462.html...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

